# Jeffree Star Cosmetics



## Dolly Snow (Oct 23, 2015)

Please feel free to discuss, post swatches and add new info from JS Cosmetics.

  Launching November 6th @ 10am PST
  Individually $18 or all 5 for $75
























  Also launching same day & time Velour Lip Scrubs $12 each!
  4 flavors: Mojito, Strawberry Gum, Root Beer & Spearmint


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 24, 2015)

subscribing.


----------



## nasquiat (Oct 24, 2015)

in here like swimwear!


----------



## Indieprincess (Oct 24, 2015)

These are so hyped, are JSC lipsticks really worth it?


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 24, 2015)

I want mistletoe it's so pretty


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 24, 2015)

Indieprincess said:


> These are so hyped, are JSC lipsticks really worth it?


   The formula seems to vary between shades. However, I feel they are worth it.
  At first I was very meh about them. But now I have more than a few and love them.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Oct 24, 2015)

I'll subscribe for the swatches. Not too keen on Jeffree himself, but some of the liquid lipsticks he's released are quite nice though.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 24, 2015)

Swatches by @jennifae for Specktra.net


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Oct 24, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Swatches by @jennifae  for Specktra.net


  Love the look of Blue Velvet and I'm Royalty


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 25, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Swatches by @jennifae for Specktra.net


Excellent swatches!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 25, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Swatches by @jennifae for Specktra.net


  I see some gorgeous shades here. Masochist and Unicorn Blood are my favs.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 25, 2015)

Ah yes, we needed a Jeffree Star thread! I'm super excited for the lip scrubs coming out.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 26, 2015)

Awesome swatches Jennifae! THank you!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 26, 2015)

I think Dolly needs to get Doll Parts!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 26, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Awesome swatches Jennifae! THank you!


  Which ones do you like?


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 26, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Which ones do you like?


  Dominatrix, Weirdo, Masochist, Celeb SKin, Dirty Money, I'm Royalty, anna nicole, posh spice.   That's enough for now. LOL


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 26, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Dominatrix, Weirdo, Masochist, Celeb SKin, Dirty Money, I'm Royalty, anna nicole, posh spice.   That's enough for now. LOL


  Oh my. That's quite a lot. I do like Masochist. I am not sure if I am going to buy it though.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 26, 2015)

Indieprincess said:


> These are so hyped, are JSC lipsticks really worth it?


  Celeb skin is my favorite, the texture is like no other lipstick so amazing.
  I had 714 and it sucked.. I returned that one. 

  I can't wait for Doll Parts and Androgyny.. I might also get the strawberry scrub lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 26, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I think Dolly needs to get Doll Parts!


  Lol I plan on getting the entire set! You?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2015)

Video swatches of the 5 LE holiday liquid lippies 
  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkTI7zAX1-4


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Swatches by @jennifae  for Specktra.net


Beautiful swatches Jennifae!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 28, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I see some gorgeous shades here. Masochist and Unicorn Blood are my favs.


Masochist is giving me Flat out Fabulous vibes big time.  Need!


----------



## leonah (Oct 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Video swatches of the 5 LE holiday liquid lippies
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkTI7zAX1-4


   thanks. I loooovveeee doll parts and androgyny


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Masochist is giving me Flat out Fabulous vibes big time. Need!


  I can see that. Dose of Color's Berry Me 2 is the equivalent of a FOF LML. (liquid matte lipstick).


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Video swatches of the 5 LE holiday liquid lippies
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkTI7zAX1-4


  Wow!!!! Dolly, I love all of the lipsticks featured here except Drug Lord. Doll Parts is sooo pretty and so is Androgyny. Hoe Hoe Hoe is da bomb. I was hoping to walk away from this collection.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Video swatches of the 5 LE holiday liquid lippies
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkTI7zAX1-4


  is this your video? I'll watch later.


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Swatches by @jennifae  for Specktra.net


 From these photos, I want most of these


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 28, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Wow!!!! Dolly, I love all of the lipsticks featured here except Drug Lord. Doll Parts is sooo pretty and so is Androgyny. Hoe Hoe Hoe is da bomb. I was hoping to walk away from this collection.


oke:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 28, 2015)

The more I see Dirty Money, the more I like it.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Oct 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Video swatches of the 5 LE holiday liquid lippies
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkTI7zAX1-4


  This just made me want Hoe Hoe Hoe.


----------



## Shars (Oct 28, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> This just made me want Hoe Hoe Hoe.


  Me too!!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 29, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> The more I see Dirty Money, the more I like it.


  It's actually surprisingly wearable I wore it for the first time the other night and I was concerned since its such an odd color but it looked really pretty on.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 29, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> This just made me want Hoe Hoe Hoe.


  I know. Me too.


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 29, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Video swatches of the 5 LE holiday liquid lippies
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkTI7zAX1-4


  These are pretty, thats for sure! Nice holiday set.
  I do think Jeffree should have done the video with a WOC though, swatches are great but why use 2 pale/fair people. I think showing how they look on a broader range of skintones would have been better


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Oct 29, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> These are pretty, thats for sure! Nice holiday set. I do think Jeffree should have done the video with a WOC though, swatches are great but why use 2 pale/fair people. I think showing how they look on a broader range of skintones would have been better


  I agree. It would be nice to see someone NC45 rocking these shades.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 29, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I agree. It would be nice to see someone NC45 rocking these shades.


  Thank you Marsha. I would like to see the shades on WOC too.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 29, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> These are pretty, thats for sure! Nice holiday set.
> I do think Jeffree should have done the video with a WOC though, swatches are great but why use 2 pale/fair people. I think showing how they look on a broader range of skintones would have been better


  Thank you. You are so right. Just saying a shade will look great on everyone is not enough for me. Seeing is believing.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Oct 29, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Thank you. You are so right. Just saying a shade will look great on everyone is not enough for me. Seeing is believing.


  Exactly. Give me some proof that WOC can rock these. Action speaks louder than words, we *ALL* want to see WOC swatches. It might even sway me to spend money else where


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 29, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Exactly. Give me some proof that WOC can rock these. Action speaks louder than words, we *ALL* want to see WOC swatches. It might even sway me to spend money else where








  I also don't like the idea of spending $18 on a MLL when there are some great shades out there for $6 to $14 and they come in a wide range of colors.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Oct 29, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> :werd:   I also don't like the idea of spending $18 on a MLL when there are some great shades out there for $6 to $14 and they come in a wide range of colors.


  Vande, how much do you think I paid for this MLL???


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 29, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


>


  That's very pretty. I am going to say $2 USD.  It looks great on you.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Oct 29, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> That's very pretty. I am going to say $2 USD.  It looks great on you.


  Thanks V. £3.99, the formula is drying and very matte. I am waiting for the day that they produce more colours. I'm gonna keep this one on, just to compare it with LA Girl. LA Girl ones are just a hot mess


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 29, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Thanks V. £3.99, the formula is drying and very matte. I am waiting for the day that they produce more colours. I'm gonna keep this one on, just to compare it with LA Girl. LA Girl ones are just a hot mess


  LA Splash makes a nice LML. Pretty Zombie does too.


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 29, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Thank you. You are so right. Just saying a shade will look great on everyone is not enough for me. Seeing is believing.


  Exactly, it's not enough...show people its potential. Im sure theres tons of youtubers Jeffree could have/could still do a video of swatches with (or even just post on his site/IG...kind of like what Colourpop does). My first thought while watching it was that they shouldve used someone different...but hey its not my brand lol.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 29, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Exactly, it's not enough...show people its potential. Im sure theres tons of youtubers Jeffree could have/could still do a video of swatches with (or even just post on his site/IG...kind of like what Colourpop does). My first thought while watching it was that they shouldve used someone different...but hey its not my brand lol.


  I know. There was certainly a missed opportunity. If going after different markets was important to him he would have.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Oct 29, 2015)

I want Hoe Hoe Hoe and Dirty Money but idk scared of DM being too gray on me.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> I want Hoe Hoe Hoe and Dirty Money but idk scared of DM being too gray on me.


That's what I'm scared of too.  I like a good grey toned lippy,but it has to have a touch of brown to it for it to work on me it seems. I might just get it anyway at some point though. You know,for science. Lol


----------



## leonah (Oct 29, 2015)

aw celebrity skin is SO. hopefully they catch the restock when the new shades arrive but fairly sure it will not make it to that LE release. in that case, only androgyny and doll parts for me!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 29, 2015)

Dirty Money is such a cool color. I didn't think I'd like it on me, but it's awesome!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm one for bold and unconventional, but DM would have to mixed with a but more green or something for me to wear it


----------



## Indieprincess (Oct 29, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Thank you Marsha. I would like to see the shades on WOC too.


  I'm quite surprised because I've seen WOC models on the website.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 29, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> That's what I'm scared of too. I like a good grey toned lippy,but it has to have a touch of brown to it for it to work on me it seems. I might just get it anyway at some point though. You know,for science. Lol


  You have a beautiful skin tone and face. I am confident you can make it work Ms. Naomi.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 29, 2015)

Indieprincess said:


> I'm quite surprised because I've seen WOC models on the website.


  Really? That is news to me. I will have to check it out. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 29, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I'm one for bold and unconventional, but DM would have to mixed with a but more green or something for me to wear it


  Don't be afraid Marsha. You can pull it off with a lip liner like Ms. Nay.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> You have a beautiful skin tone and face. I am confident you can make it work Ms. Naomi. :haha:


Awww thanks Vande! :hug:


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Oct 29, 2015)

Funny thing is that I've been watching for Abused to come back in stock, which it did, and thinking about making a purchase...


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 29, 2015)

AnastasiaRuth said:


> Funny thing is that I've been watching for Abused to come back in stock, which it did, and thinking about making a purchase...


  Do it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And let us know how you like it! 

  I still want Abused, Redrum, and maybe Queen Supreme.


----------



## xandraxelestine (Oct 29, 2015)

jennifae said:


> Hello, liquid lipstick junkies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Have an idea when abused would be back in stock? or is it discontinued?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 29, 2015)

xandraxelestine said:


> Have an idea when abused would be back in stock? or is it discontinued?


  Abused is currently in stock now, it came back last week


----------



## xandraxelestine (Oct 29, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Abused is currently in stock now, it came back last week


  Yaay, thanks for the info.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 30, 2015)

I love the wide color selection.


----------



## Sabrunka (Oct 30, 2015)

I feel like I haven't heard ANY negative reviews about these lipsticks, so I may make a purchase of Hoe Hoe Hoe and Androgyny when they're released next week  None of the current colors intrigue me.


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 30, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> I feel like I haven't heard ANY negative reviews about these lipsticks, so I may make a purchase of Hoe Hoe Hoe and Androgyny when they're released next week  None of the current colors intrigue me.


  Definitely Hoe Hoe Hoe and Androgyny!  Can't wait for those!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 30, 2015)

jennifae said:


> Definitely Hoe Hoe Hoe and Androgyny!  Can't wait for those!


  I think I may pick up Hoe Hoe Hoe as well. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 30, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I think I may pick up Hoe Hoe Hoe as well. Merry Christmas.


  I bet that would look stunning on you!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 30, 2015)

jennifae said:


> I bet that would look stunning on you!


  Thank you my dear. And you as well.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 30, 2015)

Marsha what lippie is that?


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 30, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Marsha what lippie is that?


  She was referring to Dirty Money.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 30, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> She was referring to Dirty Money.


  OH I meant the one in the picture, the purple one.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 30, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> OH I meant the one in the picture, the purple one.


  Got it. My bad. Lol. I know which post you were now referring to.


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 1, 2015)

Do any of you own Celebrity Skin and have yellow/olive skin which is light?  I may want to get it but I'm not sure how it will look on me... Hmm.


----------



## MsKb (Nov 2, 2015)

this is my fave liquid lip formula! It's really long lasting and comfortable on your lips! it certainly does not suck every drop of moisture out of them!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 2, 2015)

MsKb said:


> this is my fave liquid lip formula! It's really long lasting and comfortable on your lips! it certainly does not suck every drop of moisture out of them!


  That is good to know since  I haven't tried them yet. Not sure why I am dragging my feet.


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 2, 2015)

MsKb said:


> this is my fave liquid lip formula! *It's really long lasting and comfortable on your lips! it certainly does not suck every drop of moisture out of them!*


  :agree:   





Vandekamp said:


> That is good to know since  I haven't tried them yet. Not sure why I am dragging my feet.


 oke:


----------



## leonah (Nov 2, 2015)

I hope the holiday collection comes out at beautylish too on friday or at least very soon after that. can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  btw just saw that they ship via landmark global, never heard of that company before. are they good? I don't like ups that much so I hope they are better


----------



## laurennnxox (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm not sure if I'm gonna get Androgyny any more. Some of the swatches I'm seeing on IG are making it look pretty dark. Nothing like the lip promo pic. I don't like that model's swatch photos because they aren't very accurate-- even though they're aesthetically pleasing to look at.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 2, 2015)

leonah said:


> I hope the holiday collection comes out at beautylish too on friday or at least very soon after that. can't wait
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It should launch that day as well, it will be up on Morphe too


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 3, 2015)

leonah said:


> I hope the holiday collection comes out at beautylish too on friday or at least very soon after that. can't wait :eyelove:     btw just saw that they ship via landmark global, never heard of that company before. are they good? I don't like ups that much so I hope they are better


  They will go on sale on the beautylish website on Friday morning!! Not sure what time but thats what a rep told me  I assume 9 or 10am pst. Oh and their shipping is amazing. It always arrives in a couple of days, and I live in Michigan!!!


----------



## leonah (Nov 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> It should launch that day as well, it will be up on Morphe too


  thanks girls!! yes they even have free shipping to sweden with a 50$ purchase wohu


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 3, 2015)

leonah said:


> thanks girls!! yes they even have free shipping to sweden with a 50$ purchase wohu


  Ohhh you're in Sweden!  Well, then I'm not sure if the shipping to you will be just as great as it is for me, but I imagine it will be! I promise you will love Beautylish .


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 3, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I'm not sure if I'm gonna get Androgyny any more. Some of the swatches I'm seeing on IG are making it look pretty dark. Nothing like the lip promo pic. I don't like that model's swatch photos because they aren't very accurate-- even though they're aesthetically pleasing to look at.


  if you find one of the dark swatches can you please post it here. Thanks.


----------



## Haven (Nov 3, 2015)

Drug lord might be good for mixing. Wonder how well these lippies play with other liquid brands?


----------



## Haven (Nov 3, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> if you find one of the dark swatches can you please post it here. Thanks.


  It looks a lot darker in the live swatch video - link posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## BabysOnFire (Nov 3, 2015)

I have a few of these and they're GREAT. I absolutely love Dirty Money, I find it surprisingly wearable for a green lip! I think it's because it's more dusty and muted. Can't wait for the holiday ones... Is anybody brave enough to try the white one (Drug Lord)? lol... I'm very much on the fence. It could turn out cool, or it could turn out "Tyrone Biggums".


----------



## BabysOnFire (Nov 3, 2015)

Like a few others have said, Dirty Money is definitely more wearable than you'd think! I wasn't sure how much I'd like it on me, but I honestly love it. It's a really unique colour. And the formula on all of the Jeffree Star Liquid Lipsticks I've tried is pretty great, as far as liquid lipsticks go. I say give it a try if you're on the fence! 

  Here it is on me (I'm between NC 15-20):


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 3, 2015)

Haven said:


> Drug lord might be good for mixing. Wonder how well these lippies play with other liquid brands?


  They play nicely lol. A few days back I used LaSplash Ghoulish & JSC Celebrity skin


----------



## Haven (Nov 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> They play nicely lol. A few days back I used LaSplash Ghoulish & JSC Celebrity skin


  Thanks for the info! Now what to do with the green one? I can order the set, but I can't see myself wearing the green.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Swatches by @jennifae for Specktra.net


  I want Celebrity Skin, but seeing Posh Spice, it looks like it can be a RiRi Nude dupe...or Stone.


----------



## Shars (Nov 4, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I want Celebrity Skin, but seeing Posh Spice, it looks like it can be a RiRi Nude dupe...or Stone.


  Yup!! That's why Posh Spice is in my cart. I've been wondering about Dominatrix too. I wonder how it looks on WOC. Gotta go looking for it on IG.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 4, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I want Celebrity Skin, but seeing Posh Spice, it looks like it can be a RiRi Nude dupe...or Stone.


 FWIW I ended up with Posh Spice.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Nov 4, 2015)

Do we know what time the new shades will be launching on Beautylish?


----------



## Shars (Nov 4, 2015)

sagehen said:


> FWIW I ended up with Posh Spice.


  You bought Dirty Money too, right? Did you post swatches anywhere?


----------



## montREALady (Nov 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> You bought Dirty Money too, right? Did you post swatches anywhere?


----------



## sagehen (Nov 4, 2015)

I did buy Dirty Money, but I haven't worn a full look with it yet. I will soon. I swatched and I like, but I think it needs a full face.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yup!! That's why Posh Spice is in my cart. I've been wondering about Dominatrix too. I wonder how it looks on WOC. Gotta go looking for it on IG.


  I'll be looking for additional swatches out there on WOC too.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2015)

BabysOnFire said:


> Like a few others have said, Dirty Money is definitely more wearable than you'd think! I wasn't sure how much I'd like it on me, but I honestly love it. It's a really unique colour. And the formula on all of the Jeffree Star Liquid Lipsticks I've tried is pretty great, as far as liquid lipsticks go. I say give it a try if you're on the fence!   Here it is on me (I'm between NC 15-20):


Love it!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2015)

Anna Nicole on a woc:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2015)

Some videos with woc swatches :  [VIDEO]https://youtube.com/watch?v=BGS58Ajnr-E[/VIDEO]  [VIDEO]https://youtube.com/watch?v=F24V2jITCME[/VIDEO]  [VIDEO]https://youtube.com/watch?v=N4HY0basw7E&itct=CBAQpDAYCCITCOGjmPbZ98gCFd0wTgodBdMJOTIGcmVsbWZ1SMGRzJCju4W3Fw%3D%3D[/VIDEO]  [VIDEO]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dqA0x4D4l34&itct=CAcQpDAYCyITCOGjmPbZ98gCFd0wTgodBdMJOTIHcmVsYXRlZEjBkcyQo7uFtxc%3D[/VIDEO]


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 4, 2015)

BabysOnFire said:


> Like a few others have said, Dirty Money is definitely more wearable than you'd think! I wasn't sure how much I'd like it on me, but I honestly love it. It's a really unique colour. And the formula on all of the Jeffree Star Liquid Lipsticks I've tried is pretty great, as far as liquid lipsticks go. I say give it a try if you're on the fence!
> 
> Here it is on me (I'm between NC 15-20):


  Everyone can't pull this shade off. However you do flawlessly because of the color of your eyes. Gorgeous.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


  Nope.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not for me.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Nope.:down:  Not for me.


I'm not crazy about it either.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Some videos with woc swatches :


  The first video successfully talked me out of getting all of the new lipsticks except Celebrity Skin.


----------



## BabysOnFire (Nov 4, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Everyone can't pull this shade off. However you do flawlessly because of the color of your eyes. Gorgeous.


  Thanks, ladies!!!  I agree, it might not be a shade for everyone on its own, but I think paired with different liners it could work on a lot of people... Well, a lot of people who are into green lips, anyway. lol


----------



## Shars (Nov 4, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> Do we know what time the new shades will be launching on Beautylish?


  According to their IG post, it'll be this Friday 10:00 a.m. PST. They said they'll have the Holiday set and should also have Dirty Money, Dominatrix and Masochist.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Nov 4, 2015)

I can't decide what ones I want from the holiday colors. I know I definitely want the white, because I just think that will be awesome to have to mix with all my other liquid lipsticks lol. I'm thinking that one and Androgyny.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 4, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I can't decide what ones I want from the holiday colors. I know I definitely want the white, because I just think that will be awesome to have to mix with all my other liquid lipsticks lol. I'm thinking that one and Androgyny.


  That will be nice. Jeffree says in his video that it looks best when mixed with other shades. Please remember to post pictures.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Nov 4, 2015)

BabysOnFire said:


> Like a few others have said, Dirty Money is definitely more wearable than you'd think! I wasn't sure how much I'd like it on me, but I honestly love it. It's a really unique colour. And the formula on all of the Jeffree Star Liquid Lipsticks I've tried is pretty great, as far as liquid lipsticks go. I say give it a try if you're on the fence!   Here it is on me (I'm between NC 15-20):


  You are so pretty I love this color too it looks great with green eyes.


----------



## BabysOnFire (Nov 4, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> You are so pretty I love this color too it looks great with green eyes.


  Awww, thank you so much!!!


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 5, 2015)

BabysOnFire said:


> Like a few others have said, Dirty Money is definitely more wearable than you'd think! I wasn't sure how much I'd like it on me, but I honestly love it. It's a really unique colour. And the formula on all of the Jeffree Star Liquid Lipsticks I've tried is pretty great, as far as liquid lipsticks go. I say give it a try if you're on the fence!
> 
> Here it is on me (I'm between NC 15-20):


  Love it! you are rocking it


----------



## laurennnxox (Nov 5, 2015)

I cant decide on Androgyny. How is Beautylish's return policy? If it's too dark and unflattering I'll have to return it. Some swatches look nice and some just look bleh. The bleh ones I saw on IG from TM. I don't know if it was his/her/their lighting. But in my experience LL's always dry down a tad darker and I'm so fair as it is.


----------



## Shars (Nov 5, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I cant decide on Androgyny. How is Beautylish's return policy? If it's too dark and unflattering I'll have to return it. Some swatches look nice and some just look bleh. The bleh ones I saw on IG from TM. I don't know if it was his/her/their lighting. But in my experience LL's always dry down a tad darker and I'm so fair as it is.


  JS has a video on his YT page where he tries them on. I think he's more fair than you so it may be a good gauge for you. I'm not sure re Beautylish's return policy but I've heard their customer service is rather good.


----------



## laurennnxox (Nov 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> JS has a video on his YT page where he tries them on. I think he's more fair than you so it may be a good gauge for you. I'm not sure re Beautylish's return policy but I've heard their customer service is rather good.


  Thanks! I love how it looks on him and the girl in that video. I wonder how accurate his lighting is. I'll probably end up springing for it. I'm also getting hoehoehoe. Which will put me $1 over into free shipping! better than $100 for free shipping on JS's site.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 5, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Thanks! I love how it looks on him and the girl in that video. I wonder how accurate his lighting is. I'll probably end up springing for it. I'm also getting hoehoehoe. Which will put me $1 over into free shipping! *better than $100 for free shipping on JS's site.* hboy:


  Think I'll give his website a miss if I have to spend that much for free postage.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 5, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Thanks! I love how it looks on him and the girl in that video. I wonder how accurate his lighting is. I'll probably end up springing for it. I'm also getting hoehoehoe. Which will put me $1 over into free shipping! better than *$100 for free shipping on JS's site.*


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 5, 2015)

Well, I'm happy to say that I've found a UK stockist.  Any UK ladies and gentlemen looking to get your hands on these bad boys, check out Cocktail Cosmetics  http://www.cocktailcosmetics.co.uk/


----------



## Shars (Nov 5, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> http://www.cocktailcosmetics.co.uk/


  Pretty sure Beautylish ships to the UK as well.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> Pretty sure Beautylish ships to the UK as well.


  This stockist is in the UK itself


----------



## Shars (Nov 5, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> This stockist is in the UK itself


  Oh you mean like you can walk in and swatch?


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> Oh you mean like you can walk in and swatch?


  British online stockist.


----------



## BabysOnFire (Nov 5, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Love it! you are rocking it


  Thank you!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 6, 2015)

http://shop.jeffreestarcosmetics.com/collections/velour-lip-scrub

  Not available yet but up and waiting lol 
  Edit: these are up now!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm definitely getting the strawberry gum lip scrub. I imagine it's going to be like the old school strawberry Bubbleicious or something, and that makes me excited for it lol. I think I'm getting Drug Lord, Doll Parts, and Hoe Hoe Hoe now. I should just get the set of all of them but I know I will never use the green ...


----------



## laurennnxox (Nov 6, 2015)

did this go up before 1? :/ Beautylish is crashing.


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 6, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> did this go up before 1? :/ Beautylish is crashing.


I think it just went up since its 10 now...their site probably overloaded.


----------



## KGeezy (Nov 6, 2015)

I want androgyny but it looks like a abh veronica dupe (which i already have) . i'm so torn lol


----------



## laurennnxox (Nov 6, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> I think it just went up since its 10 now...their site probably overloaded.


  Yeah. I accidentally added something I didn't want to my cart and now it won't come out. -______________-


----------



## laurennnxox (Nov 6, 2015)

Done finally! Ordered Androgyny and Hoe Hoe Hoe. My first JSC purchase! I hope I love them!


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 6, 2015)

Finally got through...and now my wallet can sufficiently start to cry. Hahaha.


----------



## Shars (Nov 6, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> did this go up before 1? :/ Beautylish is crashing.


  I can browse fine. Is it just crashing at checkout?

  ETA: Never mind. I just saw your other post.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Nov 6, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Done finally! Ordered Androgyny and Hoe Hoe Hoe. My first JSC purchase! I hope I love them!


  That's my exact order! Checking out was a pain but it finally went through.


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 6, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Done finally! Ordered Androgyny and Hoe Hoe Hoe. My first JSC purchase! I hope I love them!


   My first time too.  But i got just Androgyny


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 6, 2015)

I grabbed 3 Androgyny and 2 Hoe Hoe Hoe from the release! Can't wait to get them and see how they are! I think I'll love both!


----------



## sagehen (Nov 6, 2015)

Just got back from Morphe - got there just in time before they started making people wait on line outside - got what I "needed" and a few other things (that place just sucks the money outta me) and back to work acting like I had never left lol. I ended up with Drug Lord, Hoe Hoe Hoe and Mistletoe (and Abused, and a few brushes). I can't wait to play with my new toys!


----------



## leonah (Nov 6, 2015)

just ordered doll parts and androgyny x2. wanted to order DP, androgyny and celebrity skin but it was out of stock booo.. but I wanted to qualify for free shipping so thats why I ended up with 2 androgyny since it was out of stock and also all the becca illuminators too  I usually don't back up unless it's something I would wear daily so lets hope for the best. couldn't decide on hoe hoe hoe. maybe after more swatches and if it's still available  I hope androgyny doesn't look too dark on me or else I need to get rid of the extra one 

  if anyone gets hoe hoe hoe quickly, please do a swatch in daylight if you can! the color looks gorgeous but still on the fence about the glitter specks


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2015)

Got Androgyny! ompom:


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 6, 2015)

Hope everyone got what they wanted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I can't believe that Drug Lord and Mistletoe are SO on Beautylish. I thought they'd stick around the longest.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2015)

Did anyone NC42 or above order  Doll Parts?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> Hope everyone got what they wanted :flower:   I can't believe that Drug Lord and Mistletoe are SO on Beautylish. I thought they'd stick around the longest.


So did I!  Especially Drug Lord.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> So did I! Especially Drug Lord.


  Yes, that's what surprised me the most.

  They either didn't receive a lot or people picked it up for mixing purposes. I can't think of another explanation.


----------



## leonah (Nov 6, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> Hope everyone got what they wanted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I actually thought so too that androgyny and doll parts would be SO the first so I rushed to order them right when I quit work (1 hour later after their launch) because I was afraid of that.. man I could have taken my time then and didn't have to rush through on my phone


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> Yes, that's what surprised me the most.  They either didn't receive a lot or people picked it up for mixing purposes. I can't think of another explanation.


I hope that's what it is and white-out lips isn't going to become a fad.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2015)

leonah said:


> I actually thought so too that androgyny and doll parts would be SO the first so I rushed to order them right when I quit work (1 hour later after their launch) because I was afraid of that.. man I could have taken my time then and didn't have to rush through on my phone


Those are what I thought would sell out first too.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I hope that's what it is and white-out lips isn't going to become a fad.


  Oi! Don't give people ideas!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> Oi! Don't give people ideas! :lol:


I'm pretty sure the damage has already been done by Jeffree himself. :haha:


----------



## leonah (Nov 6, 2015)

to order hoe hoe hoe or not? please someone help me decide sooo on the fence but I think it will sell out quite fast anyways


----------



## Shars (Nov 6, 2015)

leonah said:


> to order hoe hoe hoe or not? please someone help me decide sooo on the fence but I think it will sell out quite fast anyways


  Depends on how bad you need that hoe! lol. I couldn't resist lol.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Nov 6, 2015)

For once I stuck to my list - got the strawberry gum lip scrub, Doll Parts, Hoe Hoe Hoe, and Drug Lord. I wanted Androgyny but I have way too many similar colors. I probably have a bunch that are similar to Doll Parts too, but I just couldn't resist it lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> :cheer:   I'm saying right!! That MAC Bianca B was white enough for me!  Depends on how bad you need that hoe! lol. I couldn't resist lol.


Oh Bianca B looked HORRIBLE on me! I can only imagine a straight up white lip on my skin tone. :shock:


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 6, 2015)

For research purposes I just slathered on OCC Feathered on my mouth (I have nothing else to do on a Friday night).

  I highly recommend it to those of you who wish to scare off animals and small children.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2015)

There are woc lip swatches on Beautylish!


----------



## Shars (Nov 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Oh Bianca B looked HORRIBLE on me! I can only imagine a straight up white lip on my skin tone.


  I don't want to imagine it. It looked good over liners (and that's why I bought it) but good gosh, I would look like Tyrone Biggums trying to wear that alone, let alone that white out paint.


----------



## Shars (Nov 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> There are woc lip swatches on Beautylish!








 Going to look now.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  ETA: Aww man. They don't have for the new ones.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> For research purposes I just slathered on OCC Feathered on my mouth (I have nothing else to do on a Friday night).  I highly recommend it to those of you who wish to scare off animals and small children.


SOLD! :lol:


----------



## leonah (Nov 6, 2015)

I caved and ordered hoe hoe hoe too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my full list is now hoe hoe hoe, androgyny x2 and doll parts! can't wait for them to arrive


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> :cheer:  Going to look now....


None of the new ones,but it helped sell me on Posh Spice


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 6, 2015)

leonah said:


> I caved and ordered hoe hoe hoe too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Posh Spice is amazing


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> I don't want to imagine it. It looked good over liners (and that's why I bought it) but good gosh, I would look like Tyrone Biggums trying to wear that alone, let alone that white out paint.





Shars said:


> I don't want to imagine it. It looked good over liners (and that's why I bought it) but good gosh, I would look like Tyrone Biggums trying to wear that alone, let alone that white out paint.


I was tempted to grab BB for a time to mix it with things, but just kept being haunted by how it looked on me when I tried it on and would shudder. :lol:


----------



## leonah (Nov 6, 2015)

@Vandekamp  I just ordered JS for the first time. he worked his magic (on the liquid lipstick shades) and I caved and I'm officially not a JS virgin anymore haha


----------



## Shars (Nov 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I was tempted to grab BB for a time to mix it with things, but *just kept being haunted by how it looked on me when I tried it on and would shudder*.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yasss. Posh Spice gives me Mac RIRI Nude vibes/Styled in Sepia vibes and I love both of them.  :haha:


I missed Nude, but I LOVE SiS!


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 6, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Done finally! Ordered Androgyny and Hoe Hoe Hoe. My first JSC purchase! I hope I love them!


i got the same two  I can't wait to get hoe hoe hoe Dirty money was in my cart but got left behind  Just not to sure about it yet


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Got Androgyny!


  I can totally see you rocking Androgyny, Naomi.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I missed Nude, but I LOVE SiS!


  I saw RiRi Nude today in the CB.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I saw RiRi Nude today in the CB.


Thanks Vande, I think I'm okay since I have SiS and Stone.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I can totally see you rocking Androgyny, Naomi.


Hopefully! I hope it's on the darker side like some swatches I've seen. I hope some WOC get Doll Parts!


----------



## Shars (Nov 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I saw RiRi Nude today in the CB.


 @montREALady


----------



## BabysOnFire (Nov 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yasss. Posh Spice gives me Mac RIRI Nude vibes/Styled in Sepia vibes and I love both of them.


 
  It's definitely in that family! I swatched them together so you can all see how they compare!

  (MAC RiRi Nude, MAC Styled in Sepia, Anastasia Beverly Hills Sepia, Jeffree Star Posh Spice)




  With Flash:
  (MAC RiRi Nude, MAC Styled in Sepia, Anastasia Beverly Hills Sepia, Jeffree Star Posh Spice)





  ... Can you tell I love these kinds of colours? Lol.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Thanks Vande, I think I'm okay since I have SiS and Stone.


  Okay. I think the person was charging $40.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2015)

BabysOnFire said:


> It's definitely in that family! I swatched them together so you can all see how they compare!
> 
> (MAC RiRi Nude, MAC Styled in Sepia, Anastasia Beverly Hills Sepia, Jeffree Star Posh Spice)
> 
> ...


  Great swatches. Thanks for sharing. I can see why Naomi says she doesn't need Nude with SIS.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> @montREALady


  I told her earlier. She was not eager to pay $40 for a $16 lipstick.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2015)

BabysOnFire said:


> It's definitely in that family! I swatched them together so you can all see how they compare!  (MAC RiRi Nude, MAC Styled in Sepia, Anastasia Beverly Hills Sepia, Jeffree Star Posh Spice)
> 
> With Flash: (MAC RiRi Nude, MAC Styled in Sepia, Anastasia Beverly Hills Sepia, Jeffree Star Posh Spice)
> 
> ... Can you tell I love these kinds of colours? Lol.


Thanks! I love how Posh Spice seems to have a touch more grey to it.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Okay. I think the person was charging $40.


:shock:


----------



## BabysOnFire (Nov 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Great swatches. Thanks for sharing. I can see why Naomi says she doesn't need Nude with SIS.


  There's a *very, verrrrry negligible* difference on my arm in person, but they honestly look the exact same on my lips. You could definitely just have one of these and not feel like you're missing out!


----------



## Shars (Nov 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I told her earlier. She was not eager to pay $40 for a $16 lipstick.


  Ughh. I'm with her... I wouldn't either. Granted that's the cheapest I've seen it anywhere.


----------



## BabysOnFire (Nov 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Thanks! I love how Posh Spice seems to have a touch more grey to it.


  Me, too!!! It's definitely different enough from the others to justify buying. I don't own anything quite like it!


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 6, 2015)

Do any of you Riri Nude, SIS, etc. fans have the NYX matte lipsticks in Butter and Maison? I think you may like them. Not only are they gorgeous on their own but they also work very well together as an ombre lip (and that's coming from someone who doesn't normally like ombre lips).


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


  I wish more folks adopted your pricing philosophy. I think some of them had even been swatched a few times and were still going for $40.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2015)

BabysOnFire said:


> Me, too!!! It's definitely different enough from the others to justify buying. I don't own anything quite like it!


It's in my cart. Lol


----------



## sagehen (Nov 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I told her earlier. She was not eager to pay $40 for a $16 lipstick.


 I understand that. There's always something new coming out.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I wish more folks adopted your pricing philosophy. I think some of them had even been swatched a few times and were still going for $40.


That's ridiculous.  I just can't in good conscience charge over retail for something that I paid retail for,especially if it isn't unused.


----------



## BabysOnFire (Nov 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yessss!! I need it. I need Sepia too. I've been lusting after that for the longest time. Coloured Raine has two colours I think in this family. I low key want them as well lol. They look really nice against your skin tone so I don't blame you loving them. Thanks for posting the swatch comparison!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  ... Hi, I'm Renee and I have lipstick addiction, lol...

  (Jeffree Star Posh Spice, Coloured Raine Marshmallow, Coloured Raine Soul)




  The whole family all together:
  (MAC RiRi Nude, MAC Styled in Sepia, Anastasia Beverly Hills Sepia, Jeffree Star Posh Spice, Coloured Raine Marshmallow, Coloured Raine Soul)





  Hope that helps!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2015)

BabysOnFire said:


> ... Hi, I'm Renee and I have lipstick addiction, lol...  (Jeffree Star Posh Spice, Coloured Raine Marshmallow, Coloured Raine Soul)
> 
> The whole family all together: ([COLOR=181818]MAC RiRi Nude, MAC Styled in Sepia, Anastasia Beverly Hills Sepia, Jeffree Star Posh Spice,[/COLOR] Coloured Raine Marshmallow, Coloured Raine Soul[COLOR=181818])[/COLOR]
> 
> Hope that helps!!! :frenz:


Marshmallow :eyelove:


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> That's ridiculous. I just can't in good conscience charge over retail for something that I paid retail for,especially if it isn't unused.








 my friend.


----------



## KGeezy (Nov 6, 2015)

I ended up getting Androgyny after all. i figure if it's too close to Veronica, at least I have bu since ABH takes foreverrrrrr to restock


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 6, 2015)

My androgyny shipped via beautylish


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> My androgyny shipped via beautylish


Wow! That was fast!


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 6, 2015)

Posting new swatches shortly...


----------



## laurennnxox (Nov 6, 2015)

A lot of people on IG are saying their beautylish orders have already shipped! Dang, so jealous! I placed my order asap and it hasn't shipped yet. I know on their website it says that it's same day shipping if ordered before a certain time. I was hoping my order would make it out but I guess they were just so inundated with orders that only some made it out. Can't wait to try the two I got!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Nov 6, 2015)

My beautylish order shipped I got the bundle and rootbeer scrub plus sugarpill crystal baby palette


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 6, 2015)

jennifae said:


> Posting new swatches shortly...


  Waiting lol


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 6, 2015)

Done.


----------



## Haven (Nov 6, 2015)

BabysOnFire said:


> I have a few of these and they're GREAT. I absolutely love Dirty Money, I find it surprisingly wearable for a green lip! I think it's because it's more dusty and muted. Can't wait for the holiday ones... Is anybody brave enough to try the white one (Drug Lord)? lol... I'm very much on the fence. It could turn out cool, or it could turn out "Tyrone Biggums".


  I ordered drug lord to mix with other liquid lipsticks. I don't plan to use it alone.


----------



## Haven (Nov 6, 2015)

Are they all eye safe or are only certain colors eye safe?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 6, 2015)

Haven said:


> Are they all eye safe or are only certain colors eye safe?


  All are eye safe according to JS!


----------



## Haven (Nov 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> All are eye safe according to JS!


  Cool thanks! I ordered the set since I wanted the other four colors. For three $ more I could get the set instead of just four products. I need to get creative with mistletoe.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I saw RiRi Nude today in the CB.





Shars said:


> @montREALady


  Thanks Shars! I never go in the CB! I don't pay more than retail for anything! Loll. I'll poke my head in though.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 6, 2015)

BabysOnFire said:


> ... Hi, I'm Renee and I have lipstick addiction, lol...  (Jeffree Star Posh Spice, Coloured Raine Marshmallow, Coloured Raine Soul)
> 
> The whole family all together: ([COLOR=181818]MAC RiRi Nude, MAC Styled in Sepia, Anastasia Beverly Hills Sepia, Jeffree Star Posh Spice,[/COLOR] Coloured Raine Marshmallow, Coloured Raine Soul[COLOR=181818])[/COLOR]
> 
> Hope that helps!!! :frenz:


  Thanks for this! I've wanted CR Soul for a minute now! I have Nude and SiS and was also talking about JS Posh Spice looking similar to Nude but not really in these swatches...


----------



## BabysOnFire (Nov 7, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Thanks for this! I've wanted CR Soul for a minute now! I have Nude and SiS and was also talking about JS Posh Spice looking similar to Nude but not really in these swatches...


  No problem! I find Posh Spice quite different than Nude on me, personally. Definitely lighter and pulls more cool/grey-toned. I also really like the liquid lipstick formula, as I am incredibly lazy once my face is on and like to touch up as little as possible, lol.


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 7, 2015)

Oh score! Love the swatches! I'm glad I picked up several of Androgyny and Hoe Hoe Hoe... I love that subtle violet sparkle I can see in the red! Gorgeous!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2015)

For those who haven't seen, swatches provided by @jennifae for specktra.net


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> For those who haven't seen, swatches provided by @jennifae  for specktra.net


Doll Parts :eyelove:


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Doll Parts


  Androgyny is starting to look appealing. I am going to wait to see your swatch @NaomiH I have Merlot from Dose of Color and Romance from Milani. Do I really need Hoe Hoe Hoe?


----------



## stephshopaholic (Nov 7, 2015)

Androgyny looks like colourpop lumiere, which I love hopefully they are similar if love to have a liquid version of that color


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 7, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Androgyny looks like colourpop lumiere, which I love hopefully they are similar if love to have a liquid version of that color


  I think Androgyny looks a bit darker than Lumiere. If they are identical cousins I will definitely skip it.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Nov 7, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I think Androgyny looks a bit darker than Lumiere. If they are identical cousins I will definitely skip it.


 Lumiere is kinda dark on me, when I get androgyny I will compare the two and let you know how similar they are.


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 7, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> Oh score! Love the swatches! I'm glad I picked up several of Androgyny and Hoe Hoe Hoe... I love that subtle violet sparkle I can see in the red! Gorgeous!


im thinking about buying a bu of hoe hoe hoe I wish I would have just got another one yesterday And I want abused too now


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 7, 2015)

jennifae said:


> [h=3]Be sure to subscribe as we plan to post more reviews, photos, and swatches of future Jeffree Star Cosmetics products here![/h]    Here are swatches of the Jeffree Star Cosmetics Holiday Velour Liquid Lipstick shades in Androgyny, Doll Parts, Hoe Hoe Hoe, Mistletoe, and Drug Lord.
> 
> *Androgyny* is a deep muted mauve.  Can we make this one permanent please?!?  *Doll Parts* is a lovely cool-toned pink.  I wish this wasn't limited edition either.  *Hoe Hoe Hoe* is a beautiful matte red with red and purple sparkles.  This one might be backup worthy!  *Mistletoe* is a nice shade of green.  It was a little runny and a bit streaky, so give it a shake before use.  *Drug Lord* is a pure matte white that can be used to lighten other shades.   *[COLOR=FF0099]Did you pick up any of these limited edition shades today?  Who ordered the holiday bundle?[/COLOR]* *Where to buy:*  www.jeffreestarcosmetics.com   [COLOR=696969]_ * Press samples have been provided to Specktra for consideration only.  This bears no influence to the outcome of any review (if published).  _[/COLOR][COLOR=696969]_We do not accept payment in exchange for reviews.  _[/COLOR][COLOR=696969]_All products are tested thoroughly and always reviewed honestly.  We are committed to our members and will only endorse products we truly believe in._[/COLOR]


thanks for swatches️ And yesssss now I know I need a bu hoe hoe hoe️


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 7, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> thanks for swatches️


  I think I am going to breakdown and simply purchase Hoe Hoe Hoe. Thanks Glammy and @jennifae


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 7, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Lumiere is kinda dark on me, when I get androgyny I will compare the two and let you know how similar they are.


  Okay. Great. Thanks a million.


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 7, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I think I am going to breakdown and simply purchase Hoe Hoe Hoe.


Sending a poke your way it's looks beautiful  I'm going to bu it up ️


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 7, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> I'm going to bu it up ️


  Did you back up Private Party?


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 7, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Did you back up Private Party?


No I didn't bu that one  I picked it up after it was sold out I didn't want it when it first came out


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 7, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> I picked it up after it was sold out I didn't want it when it first came out


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 7, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Okay. I can't find anyone who backed it up. I am like a junkie trying to get my hands on another PP. Lol. Pray for me Glammy:flower:  ER should be suffice. Right?


im praying I hope u find one I'm sure u will I will pm u if I come across one I still have not used my er I'm going to gift mines


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Androgyny is starting to look appealing. I am going to wait to see your swatch @NaomiH  I have Merlot from Dose of Color and Romance from Milani. Do I really need Hoe Hoe Hoe?


I'll be sure to swatch it as soon as I get it!


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Doll Parts


  It's my favourite also.


----------



## leonah (Nov 7, 2015)

mine shipped fast too! although I'm all the way in Sweden it shipped just a few hours after I placed my order at beautylish!


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 7, 2015)

Yay! I got my shipment notification! I should be getting everything by Tuesday... I need to sign for delivery though and I won't be home so I have to make sure my mom doesn't leave the house, lol!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> It's my favourite also.


oke:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2015)

Still waiting on a shipping notice. :/ I'm going to order Doll Parts off Beautylish and see which one ships first.  Lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 7, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> I still have not used my er I'm going to gift mines


  I have two ER back ups. Why haven't you used yours yet?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 7, 2015)

leonah said:


> mine shipped fast too! although I'm all the way in Sweden it shipped just a few hours after I placed my order at beautylish!









Yay!!!!!!! Enjoy @leonah


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'm going to order Doll Parts off Beautylish and see which one ships first. Lol


  I've never ordered from Beautylish. I will try to order Masochist and Hoe Hoe Hoe from them. *Fingers crossed*

  I don't know about you ladies BUT I seem to be ordering more and more liquid matte lipsticks and less of the traditional lipsticks. The last time I ordered traditional lipstick was Charlotte Tilbury the beginning of the summer. However, I purchased about 35 LML within the same time frame.

  Okay. I did order ER, Dark Side and AFU in the purple bullets last week. I forgot about those.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I've never ordered from Beautylish. I will try to order Masochist and Hoe Hoe Hoe from them. *Fingers crossed*  I don't know about you ladies BUT I seem to be ordering more and more liquid matte lipsticks and less of the traditional lipsticks. The last time I ordered traditional lipstick was Charlotte Tilbury the beginning of the summer. However, I purchased about 35 LML within the same time frame.  Okay. I did order ER, Dark Side and AFU in the purple bullets last week. I forgot about those.


I've never ordered from them before either. I placed my order for Androgyny on the JS site yesterday and just now did it through Beautylish for DoLL Parts. Maybe I should place one for Hoe Hoe Hoe on Morphe and see who ships fastest between the 3 for science and stuff. :haha:


----------



## slowlikehoney (Nov 7, 2015)

I finally got my Beautylish shipping confirmation email. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait to try this formula out!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I've never ordered from them before either. I placed my order for Androgyny on the JS site yesterday and just now did it through Beautylish for DoLL Parts. Maybe I should place one for Hoe Hoe Hoe on Morphe and see who ships fastest between the 3 for science and stuff.


  Keep us posted, Nay.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Keep us posted, Nay.


Will do!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I've never ordered from them before either. I placed my order for Androgyny on the JS site yesterday and just now did it through Beautylish for DoLL Parts. Maybe I should place one for Hoe Hoe Hoe on Morphe and see who ships fastest between the 3 *for science and stuff*.








 Well in that case, for science, it is the right thing to do


----------



## Haven (Nov 7, 2015)

Beautylish typically ships next day. Sometimes they ship the same day, but i never get prompt shipping emails from them. I always check my account for the shipping info.


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Nov 7, 2015)

I was gonna skip but I ended up picking up doll parts. I don't have many pinks, it's hard to find one that's suits me but doll parts looks to pretty to pass up.


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Nov 7, 2015)

Grabbed doll parts but missed androgyny. He said there will be a limited restock but all these shipping fees -_-


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 8, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'm going to order Doll Parts off Beautylish and see which one ships first. Lol


You'll likely get your Beautylish order first. They ship quickly.


----------



## KGeezy (Nov 8, 2015)

Yay! got my shipping notice from Beautylish last night ! This would be my first time trying out JS so I'm excited for Androgyny to get here


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 8, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EzDwV5KE0w

  Brown girl swatches


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 8, 2015)

Got my JS shipping notice! ompom: Just waiting on Beautylish now!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 8, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Just waiting on Beautylish now!








I am going to live vicariously through you for the moment. I am so excited. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't wait to see your swatches.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 8, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EzDwV5KE0w
> 
> Brown girl swatches


  Thank you for sharing. I appreciate it. I love Unicorn Blood and Masochist. I am not a fan of Dirty Money like the woman in the video but then again I am not 18 or 19 years old anymore. That was last year. Lol.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 8, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EzDwV5KE0w  Brown girl swatches


I love  how Anna Nicole looks on her! She's making me rethink it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 8, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I love how Anna Nicole looks on her! She's making me rethink it.








Go ahead and get it. I am not a big fan of orange lipsticks. I don't wear the 5 or 6 that I currently have.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 8, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> :stars: I am going to live vicariously through you for the moment. _ _I am so excited. :cheer: I can't wait to see your swatches.


I can't wait to get them! :stars:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 8, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> oke: Go ahead and get it. I am not a big fan of orange lipsticks. I don't wear the 5 or 6 that I currently have.


I might,but it'll have to wait. I like oranges,but I'm kind of picky about them.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 8, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I might,but it'll have to wait. I like oranges,but I'm kind of picky about them.


  I really like Masochist. Did you like that one?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 8, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I really like Masochist. Did you like that one?


I do! It's on my list!


----------



## laurennnxox (Nov 8, 2015)

My lippies are due Tuesday! Tuesday is going to be a good day, two boxes from Sephora and my JSC order, too!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 8, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> My lippies are due Tuesday! Tuesday is going to be a good day, two boxes from Sephora and my JSC order, too!








Yay. Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 8, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> My lippies are due Tuesday! Tuesday is going to be a good day, two boxes from Sephora and my JSC order, too! :haha:


:yaay:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 8, 2015)

Beautylish order has moved from "confirmed" to "processing" !


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 8, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Thank you for sharing. I appreciate it. I love Unicorn Blood and Masochist. I am not a fan of Dirty Money like the woman in the video but then again I am not 18 or 19 years old anymore. That was last year. Lol.


   I need UB it looks like congealed blood. I love it. Masochist is pretty too. She made DM work but I will probably pass on it. At least for now. Colors like that demand a planned out full face or they look bad on me.  So, if I can't do that I never wear them.Reminds me of when I bought New Yolk City from Lime Crime forever ago. I had every intention of wearing it and making it work but it never did. Eventually, threw it out.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Nov 8, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> Yay! I got my shipment notification! I should be getting everything by Tuesday... I need to sign for delivery though and I won't be home so I have to make sure my mom doesn't leave the house, lol!


  Bribe her with a backup. Haha  Does anyone have a discount code for any of the websites selling his stuff? I haven't used his products yet so I'm on the fence, but a discount will probably be the push I need.  It's just hard to take him seriously because I still remember him from the FaceTheJury days. Omg, I'm really dating myself now. Haha!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 8, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> My lippies are due Tuesday! Tuesday is going to be a good day, two boxes from Sephora and my JSC order, too! :haha:


Tuesday is going to be a magical day :stars:


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 9, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I have two ER back ups. Why haven't you used yours yet?


I decided to give mines to my daughter as one of her gifts she loves purple her fave color so she is going to love the purple tube  I wanted er to have more red in it


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> I wanted er to have more red in it


  Oh. I am glad that it pulls more purple on me.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 9, 2015)

Looks like Doll Parts should be here on Wednesday from Beautylish!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 9, 2015)

I hope JSC eventually gets stocked at Sephora


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 9, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I hope JSC eventually gets stocked at Sephora


  I hope so too


----------



## stephshopaholic (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm getting my bundle from beautylish tomorrow!


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 10, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I'm getting my bundle from beautylish tomorrow!


  I should be getting my Beautylish order tomorrow too!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 10, 2015)

I checked my tracking and my package  started to move. I would love to see swatches from anyone who ordered Androdgyny.


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 10, 2015)

Anyone else get their stuff yet?! Mine's at home waiting for me! I can't wait to dig in .


----------



## slowlikehoney (Nov 10, 2015)

Just got my Beautylish order!





_*No Flash, Flash *(Androgyny & Hoe Hoe Hoe)_


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> I checked my tracking and my package started to move. I would love to see swatches from anyone who ordered Androdgyny.


  I know, right. I want to see it on a WOC.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> Just got my Beautylish order!
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Yay!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing. Hoe Hoe Hoe is a beautiful blue-red. I like. For some reason Androgyny looks pretty dark. It reminds me of Lolita here. is it lighter in person?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> I should be getting my Beautylish order tomorrow too!








Yay!!!!! Enjoy. I can't wait to hear your review.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 10, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> :con:     :stars: Yay!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing. Hoe Hoe Hoe is a beautiful blue-red. I like. For some reason Androgyny looks pretty dark. It reminds me of Lolita here. is it lighter in person?


  I know, right? Now I am thinking I need to look more closely at this shade. **waits for @slowlikehoney's answer**


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I know, right? Now I am thinking I need to look more closely at this shade. **waits for @slowlikehoney's answer**


  I thought it was going to be a medium to dark pink mauve.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Nov 10, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Yay!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing. Hoe Hoe Hoe is a beautiful blue-red. I like. For some reason Androgyny looks pretty dark. It reminds me of Lolita here. is it lighter in person?
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *sagehen*
> 
> ...


  It does look a bit similar to the "bad batch" of Lolita that I have. It does swatch pretty dark, though. And there's more of a mauve/purple tint to it. I haven't tried it on the lips yet. Could possibly look different there! We'll see.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> It does look a bit similar to the "bad batch" of Lolita that I have. It does swatch pretty dark, though. And there's more of a mauve/purple tint to it. I haven't tried it on the lips yet. Could possibly look different there! We'll see.


  Please keep us posted.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Nov 10, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Please keep us posted.


  I tried it on and it looks similar on me as it does on her,




  Although my skin isn't that fair. They also have lights on them so I think the shade looks lighter on them than it actually is. I love it, though!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> I tried it on and it looks similar on me as it does on her,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I may be able to pull it off since it is not as light as I had though originally.


----------



## laurennnxox (Nov 10, 2015)

just finished taking swatch pictures! i'll post in a minute. but definitely wanted to chime in and say Androgyny is a few shades darker dried down / on the lips than it looks in the tube. I'm a tad disappointed, because in some lighting situations it looks a little garish on me. Maybe I have to get used to this lip color. I'll edit this post and add photo swatches as I upload them! I do have to say though, hoe hoe hoe is to die forrrr! Perfect holiday red. I like the formula, lightly tacky but very very comfortable. I do hate the applicators though. Really, I dislike the "furry" doe foot. Same as DOC, honestly. it's near impossible to make my cupid's bow look crisp without a liner. It smears everywhere. I muuuuuch prefer the applicator on KVD's liquid lipsticks.


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 10, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> Just got my Beautylish order!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks. Great swatches. Im waiting Fedex  i hate fedex


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 10, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> just finished taking swatch pictures! i'll post in a minute. but definitely wanted to chime in and say Androgyny is a few shades darker dried down / on the lips than it looks in the tube. I'm a tad disappointed, because in some lighting situations it looks a little garish on me. Maybe I have to get used to this lip color. I'll edit this post and add photo swatches as I upload them! I do have to say though, hoe hoe hoe is to die forrrr! Perfect holiday red. I like the formula, lightly tacky but very very comfortable. I do hate the applicators though. Really, I dislike the "furry" doe foot. Same as DOC, honestly. it's near impossible to make my cupid's bow look crisp without a liner. It smears everywhere. I muuuuuch prefer the applicator on KVD's liquid lipsticks.


  wainting your pics Lauren


----------



## Shars (Nov 10, 2015)

BabysOnFire said:


> ... Hi, I'm Renee and I have lipstick addiction, lol...
> 
> (Jeffree Star Posh Spice, Coloured Raine Marshmallow, Coloured Raine Soul)
> 
> ...


  That would be freaking awesome!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> You're a hero!!! Or should that be heroine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I second that.


----------



## laurennnxox (Nov 10, 2015)

Heres some of my quick pictures! The sun goes down so quickly here so it was a race before sunset. These photos were taken facing an open window in direct light. Sorry for looking for a glowy/oily mess. I over-did it on the highlight this morning (is there such a thing? lol!) and the way the sun was hitting my face was making my highlight super reflective and bright. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The pictures are 95% accurate I would say. However, you can clearly see a bit of more yellow/golden light from the way the sun was going down as I was taking the photo. My arm swatch of Androgyny is pretty spot on though. I didn't do any comparisons swatches of HHH because I don't have anything like it! My other liquid matte reds are darker (surprisingly!) 





  ^ wearing Hoe Hoe Hoe




  ^ Wearing Androgyny





  ^ Comparison swatches.
Top: Sephora Marvelous Mauve;
Middle: JSC Androgyny;
Bottom: KVD Lolita 3rd (most recent) release.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Heres some of my quick pictures! The sun goes down so quickly here so it was a race before sunset. These photos were taken facing an open window in direct light. Sorry for looking for a glowy/oily mess. I over-did it on the highlight this morning (is there such a thing? lol!) and the way the sun was hitting my face was making my highlight super reflective and bright. :haha:  The pictures are 95% accurate I would say. However, you can clearly see a bit of more yellow/golden light from the way the sun was going down as I was taking the photo. My arm swatch of Androgyny is pretty spot on though. I didn't do any comparisons swatches of HHH because I don't have anything like it! My other liquid matte reds are darker (surprisingly!)
> 
> ^ wearing Hoe Hoe Hoe
> 
> ...


Gorgeous as always Lauren!  Thanks for the swatches.


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 10, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> Anyone else get their stuff yet?! Mine's at home waiting for me! I can't wait to dig in .


 ompom:


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 10, 2015)

Ok I dug in and LOVE Androgyny and Hoe Hoe Hoe!! So glad I got backups!  I also love the other things I got too, yahoooooo yayyyy party!


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 10, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Heres some of my quick pictures! The sun goes down so quickly here so it was a race before sunset. These photos were taken facing an open window in direct light. Sorry for looking for a glowy/oily mess. I over-did it on the highlight this morning (is there such a thing? lol!) and the way the sun was hitting my face was making my highlight super reflective and bright. :haha:  The pictures are 95% accurate I would say. However, you can clearly see a bit of more yellow/golden light from the way the sun was going down as I was taking the photo. My arm swatch of Androgyny is pretty spot on though. I didn't do any comparisons swatches of HHH because I don't have anything like it! My other liquid matte reds are darker (surprisingly!)
> 
> ^ wearing Hoe Hoe Hoe
> 
> ...


   Very beautiful as always Lauren.


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 10, 2015)

My Androgyny is here


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> My Androgyny is here


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2015)

My babies arrived


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Heres some of my quick pictures! The sun goes down so quickly here so it was a race before sunset. These photos were taken facing an open window in direct light. Sorry for looking for a glowy/oily mess. I over-did it on the highlight this morning (is there such a thing? lol!) and the way the sun was hitting my face was making my highlight super reflective and bright.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lauren, you look gorgeous in all of the lipsticks. Another home run.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> My babies arrived








Yay. I'm so happy for both of you ladies. Enjoy.


----------



## laurennnxox (Nov 10, 2015)

Thank you ladies! The formula is definitely super comfortable! Love them both! I'm contemplating Doll Parts.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Heres some of my quick pictures! The sun goes down so quickly here so it was a race before sunset. These photos were taken facing an open window in direct light. Sorry for looking for a glowy/oily mess. I over-did it on the highlight this morning (is there such a thing? lol!) and the way the sun was hitting my face was making my highlight super reflective and bright. :haha:  The pictures are 95% accurate I would say. However, you can clearly see a bit of more yellow/golden light from the way the sun was going down as I was taking the photo. My arm swatch of Androgyny is pretty spot on though. I didn't do any comparisons swatches of HHH because I don't have anything like it! My other liquid matte reds are darker (surprisingly!)
> 
> ^ wearing Hoe Hoe Hoe
> 
> ...


Gorgeous!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2015)

My swatches!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 10, 2015)

@Dolly Snow I need Mistletoe now


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 10, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> My babies arrived :cheer:


   Yay


----------



## beauteblogueur (Nov 10, 2015)

My bundle arrived today! I love Beautylish's shipping!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Drug Lord, Mistletoe, Doll Parts, Androgyny, Hoe Hoe Hoe  Loving them all. Drug Lord has such a great formula for a matte white, I can't wait to do ombré looks with it. Androgyny is awesome, it's pretty brown on me but stays cool-toned and mauvey, whereas Lolita and other similar shades turn really warm on me. Hoe Hoe Hoe seems like a thicker formula, maybe because of the glitter, but it applies really nicely all the same.  I also got a lip scrub in Root Beer. It smells so yummy and the pot is bigger than I was expecting. Think I'll try Mojito next.


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 10, 2015)

beauteblogueur said:


> I also got a lip scrub in Root Beer. It smells so yummy and the pot is bigger than I was expecting. Think I'll try Mojito next.


 






 great. Enjoy them


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Nov 10, 2015)

My stuff should be here Thursday (hopefully) lol. I am so excited for Hoe Hoe Hoe!


----------



## Rebellefleur (Nov 11, 2015)

Ive never tried any of his stuff yet but I love the colors and im so tempted to pick up androgyny and doll parts!


----------



## Haven (Nov 11, 2015)

Tried androgyny and it is beautiful on. It is rather dark on me (NW 15). I am going to try mixing it with drug lord to lighten it up.


----------



## KGeezy (Nov 11, 2015)

Androgyny came in yesterday! On me, it's an exact dupe for ABH Veronica (which I have already) I don't mind that tho, since ABH takes so long to restock so I'll just have this one as a bu. I have a few comparison swatches for you guys   T- Veronica B- Androgyny  natural light  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   indoors


----------



## leonah (Nov 11, 2015)

KGeezy said:


>


  thank you for this! I love veronica but I agree, I hate that ABH takes forever to restock. at least I have androgyny coming soon


----------



## Haven (Nov 11, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> I tried it on and it looks similar on me as it does on her,
> 
> Although my skin isn't that fair. They also have lights on them so I think the shade looks lighter on them than it actually is. I love it, though!


  It looks like this on me too. Beautiful but a bit dark.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm not (wasn't?) a liquid lipstick person, but holy cow!  Androgyny is GORGEOUS!!  I totally second making this perm.  Wish I had grabbed 2!  I need more of these!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 11, 2015)

Haven said:


> Tried androgyny and it is beautiful on. It is rather dark on me (NW 15). I am going to try mixing it with drug lord to lighten it up.


  You and I have such similar tastes!  I was surprised by quite how dark it was. I love it, but would also be interested to hear how mixing goes.


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Nov 11, 2015)

Doll parts


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 11, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Heres some of my quick pictures! The sun goes down so quickly here so it was a race before sunset. These photos were taken facing an open window in direct light. Sorry for looking for a glowy/oily mess. I over-did it on the highlight this morning (is there such a thing? lol!) and the way the sun was hitting my face was making my highlight super reflective and bright.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Pretty. What does it remind you of?


----------



## laurennnxox (Nov 11, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Lauren, you look gorgeous in all of these.
> Pretty. What does it remind you of?


  Thank you!!!


----------



## Shars (Nov 11, 2015)

andicandi3x12 said:


> Doll parts


  Okay, this is no longer a maybe. It's a must have! Did you mix it with anything? It flatters you so well!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 11, 2015)

I wish today wasnt a federal holiday. I want my lippy to come.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> I wish today wasnt a federal holiday. I want my lippy to come.


Same :sigh:


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 11, 2015)

Sorry for the super bad photos lol but this is Androgyny and Hoe Hoe Hoe on me in crummy lighting. Im about nc15-nc20 right now.


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Nov 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> Okay, this is no longer a maybe. It's a must have! Did you mix it with anything? It flatters you so well!


  Straight out of the tube! Just got my package and threw it on. I love the formula too. I don't think I have another color like it, it's really really pretty and saturated.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


>


  Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2015)

andicandi3x12 said:


> Doll parts


  Absolutely stunning on you!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 11, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lCjdvTB2uU

  Brown girl swatches 

  Hoe Hoe Hoe, Androgyny and Doll Parts

  Hoe Hoe Hoe is everything.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'm not (wasn't?) a liquid lipstick person, but holy cow!  Androgyny is GORGEOUS!!  I totally second making this perm.  Wish I had grabbed 2!  I need more of these!





Sabrunka said:


> Sorry for the super bad photos lol but this is Androgyny and Hoe Hoe Hoe on me in crummy lighting. Im about nc15-nc20 right now.


Gorgeous ladies!


----------



## Trashcult (Nov 11, 2015)

I want them all!  Doll Parts is a great name!


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Nov 11, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Heres some of my quick pictures! The sun goes down so quickly here so it was a race before sunset. These photos were taken facing an open window in direct light. Sorry for looking for a glowy/oily mess. I over-did it on the highlight this morning (is there such a thing? lol!) and the way the sun was hitting my face was making my highlight super reflective and bright.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Babe city!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hoe hoe hoe looks killer on you!


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 11, 2015)

Ok this photo from today is much better lol! Thanks tho everyone!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 11, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> Sorry for the super bad photos lol but this is Androgyny and Hoe Hoe Hoe on me in crummy lighting. Im about nc15-nc20 right now.


  You're making me want Ho Ho Ho now...well you and this amazing formula.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Love this color on you! Beautiful!   Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!





NaomiH said:


> Gorgeous ladies!


  Thank you!!!  Loving this stuff!


----------



## Haven (Nov 11, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> You and I have such similar tastes!  I was surprised by quite how dark it was. I love it, but would also be interested to hear how mixing goes.


  I quickly tried mixing, and I like androgyny unmixed better.  I need to play around & try other combos, but I think that I will be wearing it alone for now.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lCjdvTB2uU  Brown girl swatches   Hoe Hoe Hoe, Androgyny and Doll Parts  Hoe Hoe Hoe is everything.


I hope Doll Parts doesn't look that bright on me.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 11, 2015)

Haven said:


> I quickly tried mixing, and I like androgyny unmixed better.  I need to play around & try other combos, but I think that I will be wearing it alone for now.


  I just applied with the applicator, so there was a lot of product, but I think it will be lighter if dotted on and using a lip brush.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 11, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I hope Doll Parts doesn't look that bright on me.


  Her swatch is making me glad I didn't get it. It seems PALE.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 11, 2015)

Would totally buy another if it restocks, but Beautylish's marketing always cracks me up and makes me roll my eyes.  An email I just got:  Hi, as you probably know, Androgyny, the limited edition sultry, plum-mauve from Jeffree Star's holiday collection sold out in less than 24 hours when it launched!   This shade is amazing and so many missed out that we decided to start a petition to try and convince Jeffree to bring this shade back in his permanent collection.  We NEED YOUR HELP help to make this happen! Would you mind signing the petition and the link below and sharing on social media? I know if we get enough people behind this we can get Jeffree to bring it back!   Sign petition here   Thanks for your help and let’s #bringbackandrogyny!   Best,  Nils CEO & Co-founder Beautylish [email protected]  I'm betting Jeffree has little to do with it, and they already know they have more stock.  They just want buzz.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 11, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I hope Doll Parts doesn't look that bright on me.


  I know. I was thinking the same thing. I looks like a lighter version of CYY.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 11, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Her swatch is making me glad I didn't get it. It seems PALE.


  I am with you totally. But, I am glad to see swatches on woc.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 11, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lCjdvTB2uU
> 
> Brown girl swatches
> 
> ...


  Hoe Hoe How looks a little bit orange to me. It could just be my imagination.


----------



## Trashcult (Nov 11, 2015)

That is hilarious!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2015)

Stupid Fedex, goes from scheduled delivery of yesterday before 4:30pm to having no scheduled delivery date at all and it seems to barely be in Fort Worth. You'd think it'd be in at least Austin and be delivered today, but I'm guessing it may be tomorrow.  :sigh:


----------



## Haven (Nov 12, 2015)

Doll parts is a dark bright pink on me (NW15). Definitely a close relative to CYY on my skintone.


----------



## Haven (Nov 12, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I just applied with the applicator, so there was a lot of product, but I think it will be lighter if dotted on and using a lip brush.


  I tried using a lip brush, and you are right - I like it a lot more applied this way.  Mods is it possible to merge the two JS threads? It would make discussions easier to follow.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Nov 12, 2015)

I can't wait to see Doll Parts in person. It's crazy how it looks different in pretty much every picture lol!


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 12, 2015)

I think I'm gonna take the plunge and order 1 or 2 of Jeffrees lipsticks. The types of colours that look best on me IMO are like LC Pink Velvet, MAC All Fired Up or Flat Out Fabulous. I'm trying to pick out a colour


----------



## stephshopaholic (Nov 12, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I think I'm gonna take the plunge and order 1 or 2 of Jeffrees lipsticks. The types of colours that look best on me IMO are like LC Pink Velvet, MAC All Fired Up or Flat Out Fabulous. I'm trying to pick out a colour


 Try masohist it is really pretty.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Stupid Fedex, goes from scheduled delivery of yesterday before 4:30pm to having no scheduled delivery date at all and it seems to barely be in Fort Worth. You'd think it'd be in at least Austin and be delivered today, but I'm guessing it may be tomorrow.


  I wondered what happened to your swatches. *fingers crossed that you receive your goodies soon*


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Try masohist it is really pretty.


  Does Masochist remind you of KVD's Bauhau5?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I can't wait to see Doll Parts in person. It's crazy how it looks different in pretty much every picture lol!


  Someone said it looks like Sephora's Marvelous Mauve. if so, I am going to skip.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2015)

Haven said:


> Doll parts is a dark bright pink on me (NW15). Definitely a close relative to CYY on my skintone.


  In that case I am going to skip it. I am not a big or small fan of CYY.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2015)

Haven said:


> Mods *is it possible to merge the two JS threads? It would make discussions easier to follow.*


  Thank you for putting in that request. I totally agree.


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 12, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Try masohist it is really pretty.


  That one was probably #1 on my list. I always get similar shades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but hey if it works, it works!

  I was contemplating getting some of the Holiday ones but just cant make up my mind


----------



## Shars (Nov 12, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> In that case I am going to skip it. I am not a big or small fan of CYY.


  It looks nothing like CYY on @andicandi3x12 . It looks more like how Marvelous Mauve looks on me but more pink.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> It looks nothing like CYY on @andicandi3x12 . It looks more like how Marvelous Mauve looks on me but more pink.


  I am wearing marvelous mauve today. Lol. There is nothing special about it. It is just an everyday office-appropriate lipstick.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2015)

Androgyny swatched on NC44 skin. Its nice,but I'm not in love.


----------



## Haven (Nov 12, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> In that case I am going to skip it. I am not a big or small fan of CYY.


  It is a definite bright pink on me.  I am really pale now, so it may be more muted on darker skin tones.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 12, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Androgyny swatched on NC44 skin. Its nice,but I'm not in love.


  Eh it looks pinky beige.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Eh it looks pinky beige.


It got a bit darker as it dried down and then it looked closer to the shade in the promo pic of Jeffree. I still don't see myself using it that often though. I just got Doll Parts and will swatch that in a minute.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2015)

Doll Parts is not nearly as bright as CYY. I wouldn't really call it a bright pink at all.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2015)

Dried down swatches. Androgyny on top and Doll Parts on bottom:


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 12, 2015)

Haven said:


> Mods is it possible to merge the two JS threads? It would make discussions easier to follow.


  We'll be splitting this thread.  All chat will be merged with the main JS discussion thread... while Specktra's photos and swatches will be moved into Product Swatches so they are easier to find (for mobile users).


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


  Doll Parts looks pretty here. Thanks for doing this. Are you going to keep Androgyny or send it back?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Androgyny swatched on NC44 skin. Its nice,but I'm not in love.


  Why aren't you in love with it? Were you hoping it was brighter?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Eh it looks pinky beige.


 @Lipstickwh0re did you get any JS lippies?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Why aren't you in love with it? Were you hoping it was brighter?


I don't know, I just kind of swatched it and said "meh" out loud.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Doll Parts looks pretty here. Thanks for doing. Are you going to keep Androgyny or send it back?


You're welcome! I'll keep it, I might just be in a weird mood and disliking it right now. I'm going to give it a go or two and see how I feel about it in a couple of days or so.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> You're welcome! I'll keep it, I might just be in a weird mood and disliking it right now. I'm going to give it a go or two and see how I feel about it in a couple of days or so.


  Sometimes I will swatch a lipstick and decide I don't like it the first time. However, if I give it a second or third try or switch up the liner I may discover that I really like the shade too.


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 12, 2015)

Oh jeez I didnt even see this thread before, lol! Hey everyone.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Sometimes I will swatch a lipstick and decide I don't like it the first time. However, if I give it a second or third try or switch up the liner I may discover that I really like the shade too.


Im wearing it now to see if that makes a difference.  It's giving me a darker Whirl vibe. I'm going to have to swatch those together when I get back from my meeting at work.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> Oh jeez I didnt even see this thread before, lol! Hey everyone.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 12, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Dried down swatches. Androgyny on top and Doll Parts on bottom:





NaomiH said:


> Androgyny swatched on NC44 skin. Its nice,but I'm not in love.


Both look very pretty swatched on you!


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 12, 2015)

I think I'm going to order masochist and/or blow pony. Masochist is one I feel I can't go wrong with. I like BP but I'm intimidated by it, I showed my mom all of them and she liked BP the most. I said I don't know if I can pull it off and she told me I can pull off anything I want  so I may do it


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 12, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> @Lipstickwh0re  did you get any JS lippies?


  I got Hoe Hoe Hoe. You know me and red lipstick


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2015)

Androgyny


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 12, 2015)

Haven said:


> Doll parts is a dark bright pink on me (NW15). Definitely a close relative to CYY on my skintone.


  Would you mind posting a swatch?  You and I tend to experience shades the same, and I was seriously considering Doll Parts.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Both look very pretty swatched on you!


Thanks Dolly!


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 12, 2015)

Sorry double post


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 12, 2015)

I posted this in the other thread but not sure of all who saw it! Androgyny in evening table lamp lighting! It is quite dark on me but I like it. Im nc15-nc20ish!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> I posted this in the other thread but not sure of all who saw it! Androgyny in evening table lamp lighting! It is quite dark on me but I like it. Im nc15-nc20ish!


Lovely!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Sorry double post


Both! oke:


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 12, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Both! oke:


 Enabler!  I'm still feeling intimidated by BP


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Enabler!  I'm still feeling intimidated by BP


It intimidates me too so I feel you on that!


----------



## Haven (Nov 12, 2015)

jennifae said:


> We'll be splitting this thread.  All chat will be merged with the main JS discussion thread... while Specktra's photos and swatches will be moved into Product Swatches so they are easier to find (for mobile users).  eace:


  Thanks!


----------



## TwiggyPop (Nov 12, 2015)

I couldn't help myself, the swatches of Hoe Hoe Hoe and Doll Parts were killing me so I ordered them. They're in my makeup room so I might try them in a little while. I'll post pics when I do!


----------



## nt234 (Nov 12, 2015)

I ordered Androgynous and it's my first time trying Jeffree's lipsticks. I love it! I posted a picture on my Instagram last night of how it looks on me (nubianaliloutee is my username for anyone who's curious); it's basically what I thought Marvelous Mauve would look like (but doesn't) on me. I wore it all through EPCOT's Food and Wine Festival and it held up very well for 8-10 hours. I'm currently wondering what took me so long to try this formula!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 12, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> I couldn't help myself, the swatches of Hoe Hoe Hoe and Doll Parts were killing me so I ordered them. They're in my makeup room so I might try them in a little while. I'll post pics when I do!


  Yes, please!  I'm debating both of those.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> I got Hoe Hoe Hoe. You know me and red lipstick


  I may get Masochist. It reminds me of KVD's Bauhau5.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> I posted this in the other thread but not sure of all who saw it! Androgyny in evening table lamp lighting! It is quite dark on me but I like it. Im nc15-nc20ish!


  Androgyny looks much darker on you than on Nay.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 12, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> It looks like a pink nude. Maybe it is me. Is it darker in person.   Androgyny looks much darker on you than on Nay.


  I'll repost my pic wearing Androgeny as well.  It was dark, but I found that dotting it on my lips and using a lip brush made it lighter and more true-to-tube for me.  The pic is full application.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 12, 2015)

I like I like!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Nov 12, 2015)

Dang it's taking longer than I thought to get to me. It shipped out Monday but the tracking says it won't be here till next Monday. Boo. Maybe I'll get lucky and it'll be here Saturday lol


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 12, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I may get Masochist. It reminds me of KVD's Bauhau5.


  I feel like it looks like Heaux am I crazy?


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 13, 2015)

https://instagram.com/p/-AVRCbQGw2/  Brown girl swatches from IG. She kills Androgyny.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 13, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> https://instagram.com/p/-AVRCbQGw2/  Brown girl swatches from IG. She kills Androgyny.


t  Androgyny looks like a nude on her. I'm not sure that is what is was expecting. I am back in the skip column. Hoe Hoe Hoe is pretty but it reminds me of several reds I already have. The green, white and Doll Part shades are not for me.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 13, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> I feel like it looks like Heaux am I crazy?


  Perhaps. Heaux is a possibility.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 13, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> It looks like a pink nude. Maybe it is me. Is it darker in person.   Androgyny looks much darker on you than on Nay.


It's darker, I was losing sun light last night. The pic of it swatched in top if Doll Parts is how it looks on my lips when I stare in the mirror. It's pretty,but I wouldn't jump through hoops for it as it just reminds me of a mauvey version of something like Whirl. I think I'll swatch those later.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 13, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It's darker, I was losing sun light last night. The pic of it swatched in top if Doll Parts is how it looks on my lips when I stare in the mirror. It's pretty,but I wouldn't jump through hoops for it as it just reminds me of a mauvey version of something like Whirl. I think I'll swatch those later.


  I may just get Lovestruck from LA Splash and save $14. Plus Androgyny is sold out.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   I


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 13, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I may just get Lovestruck from LA Splash and save $14. Plus Androgyny is sold out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds like a plan!


----------



## Haven (Nov 13, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Would you mind posting a swatch?  You and I tend to experience shades the same, and I was seriously considering Doll Parts.


  I will try later today/this evening. Leaving for work soon bc of early call time. I will be back home tonight, so I will try then.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 13, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> That sounds like a plan!


   This swatch from @DupeThat looks the Marvelous Mauve that I already have. It seems like this is not a unique shade. I will see if I have Veronica. Funny that I can't even remember what I have. Lol. :sigh:i


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 13, 2015)

My delivery date is the 16th.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 13, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> This swatch from @DupeThat looks the Marvelous Mauve that I already have. It seems like this is not a unique shade. I will see if I have Veronica. Funny that I can't even remember what I have. Lol. :sigh:i
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does seem rather dupeable.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 13, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It does seem rather dupeable.


  What do you think of Hoe Hoe Hoe?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 13, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> What do you think of Hoe Hoe Hoe?


I don't own it,but from pics it looks like a beautiful shade of red that due to the glitter would be perfect for the upcoming holiday season.


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 13, 2015)

Dollskill has free shipping and they have limecrime and Jeffree


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> Dollskill has free shipping and they have limecrime and Jeffree


  Yeah and today is the last day thats why im trying to figure out which lipsticks to get from JS =D
  gotta love free shipping!


----------



## TwiggyPop (Nov 13, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Yes, please!  I'm debating both of those.


  For reference I am NC20.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hoe Hoe Hoe is a little gritty, I'm guessing because of all the glitter and it dries darker than it is in the pictures he put out. Go figure! Doll Parts is what I thought Androgyny was going to look like. I'll just do what you girls mentioned and use a lip brush to put it on. Now I'm glad I didn't get Androgyny, it probably would've pulled too brown on me.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 13, 2015)

what exactly is the white lippie for.  I doubt anyone can rock it, is it just for mixing purposes?


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 13, 2015)

I got Unicorn Blood from Dolls Kill! I've wanted  it for a while.


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> what exactly is the white lippie for.  I doubt anyone can rock it, is it just for mixing purposes?


  i think its mainly for mixing


----------



## stephshopaholic (Nov 13, 2015)

Doll parts is nothing like candy yum yum on me its way darker and dustier.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 13, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Doll parts is nothing like candy yum yum on me its way darker and dustier.


Pretty!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 13, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> For reference I am NC20.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gritty you say? I'm not a fan of grit so I think I might slip it.


----------



## leonah (Nov 13, 2015)

I also want to order now from dollskill and considering order JS celebrity skin and some limecrime. I know you all seem to have/had issues with LC before and I've read some about it but is is worth it to order a few of them? never tried them before so I'm on a clean slate there. which colors of these would you guys rec; cashmere, riot, bleached and faded? faded I just must have at least but the other ones I'm not sure about how they "look"


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 13, 2015)

Darn, why does Dolls Kill not have Masochist? :sigh:


----------



## Shars (Nov 13, 2015)

leonah said:


> I also want to order now from dollskill and considering order JS celebrity skin and some limecrime. I know you all seem to have/had issues with LC before and I've read some about it but is is worth it to order a few of them? never tried them before so I'm on a clean slate there. which colors of these would you guys rec; cashmere, riot, bleached and faded? faded I just must have at least but the other ones I'm not sure about how they "look"


  The main problem people have had with LC is that they forgot (read: refused) too update their online security and some hackers were able to steal hundreds and thousands of dollars from customers who purchased products from LC's website last year! It was a biiiiiiiggggg deal, drama... the works. Leading to a boycott of their products etc. Product wise - well for the velvetines - I don't have a problem and they're probably my favourite liquid lipstick formula. I would say though that my more recent velvetines are a lot creamier e.g. my Utopia is more liquidy - not watery because it's super pigmented - but my Riot, Shroom etc. are a more creamy formula. I'd say have a look on dupethat's webpage and see what colours you would like. Based on things you've said you liked, I think you will love bleached, faded, cashmere for sure. Riot is a lot darker on fairer skin but it's a nice red brick brown.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 13, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Darn, why does Dolls Kill not have Masochist? :sigh:


    Ikr?!  I was going to order it too! Watch them restock it in a couple days LMAO when shipping isn't free anymore.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 13, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Ikr?! I was going to order it too! Watch them restock it in a couple days LMAO when shipping isn't free anymore.


  It always works out like that.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> The main problem people have had with LC is that they forgot (read: refused) too update their online security and some hackers were able to steal hundreds and thousands of dollars from customers who purchased products from LC's website last year! It was a biiiiiiiggggg deal, drama... the works. Leading to a boycott of their products etc. Product wise - well for the velvetines - I don't have a problem and they're probably my favourite liquid lipstick formula. I would say though that my more recent velvetines are a lot creamier e.g. my Utopia is more liquidy - not watery because it's super pigmented - but my Riot, Shroom etc. are a more creamy formula. I'd say have a look on dupethat's webpage and see what colours you would like. Based on things you've said you liked, I think you will love bleached, faded, cashmere for sure. Riot is a lot darker on fairer skin but it's a nice red brick brown.


  Thank you for that eloquent explanation of why some folks like and don't like Lime Crime.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 13, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Ikr?!  I was going to order it too! Watch them restock it in a couple days LMAO when shipping isn't free anymore.


That'd be just my luck too!


----------



## leonah (Nov 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> The main problem people have had with LC is that they forgot (read: refused) too update their online security and some hackers were able to steal hundreds and thousands of dollars from customers who purchased products from LC's website last year! It was a biiiiiiiggggg deal, drama... the works. Leading to a boycott of their products etc. Product wise - well for the velvetines - I don't have a problem and they're probably my favourite liquid lipstick formula. I would say though that my more recent velvetines are a lot creamier e.g. my Utopia is more liquidy - not watery because it's super pigmented - but my Riot, Shroom etc. are a more creamy formula. I'd say have a look on dupethat's webpage and see what colours you would like. Based on things you've said you liked, I think you will love bleached, faded, cashmere for sure. Riot is a lot darker on fairer skin but it's a nice red brick brown.


  thank you! at least I don't have to order from the LC site. I ordered riot and faded (and celebrity skin). wanted to order cashmere too and bleached but I'm a bit afraid of those two. I'm nc25 ish right now during winter time and have quite reddish/pigmented lips which makes lots of nudes look terrible on me. saw comparison swatches between bleached and mac kinda sexy and they look really similar so I don't think I need that one but I'm still contemplating about the cashmere one. I don't want to have a "dead lips" look. but maybe my pigmented lips will warm it up though hmm..


  edit: just caved and ordered some bikini bottoms and cashmere as well just because of that free shipping.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lets hope it doesn't give me the dead lips look can probably warm it up a bit though with soar or whirl


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 13, 2015)

Since Dolls Kill didn't have Masochist, I settled for Hoe Hoe Hoe. :haha:


----------



## stephshopaholic (Nov 13, 2015)

Doll parts looks a lot like the maybelline matte lipstick in "lust for blush" on me. It's slightly pinker but pretty similar.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 13, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Since Dolls Kill didn't have Masochist, I settled for Hoe Hoe Hoe.


  But of course.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 13, 2015)

Just ordered I'm Nude and Doll Parts!


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 13, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Ikr?! I was going to order it too! Watch them restock it in a couple days LMAO when shipping isn't free anymore.


  If you're buying a couple then you get free shipping from Beautylish with a purchase of $35 or higher!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 13, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> If you're buying a couple then you get free shipping from Beautylish with a purchase of $35 or higher!


  I wanted Masochist, UB and HHH. I got UB and HHH but UB was ordered via Dolls Kill and I got HHH on the 6th thru JSC. Waiting for Masochist to come back in stock.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Nov 13, 2015)

I was very happy to find my package today in my mailbox!

  Hoe, Hoe, Hoe is so perfect for Christmas. And I'm glad the sparkle actually shows up in it (though I didn't take this in the best lighting). It's like fuchsia and red glitters.




  SUPER in love with Doll Parts. It shows up as a mauvey pink on me, which is what I was hoping for.




  I didn't bother taking a pic of Drug Lord on my lips because it looks like straight up White-Out, but it's not like I'm going to wear it by itself anyway LOL


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 13, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I was very happy to find my package today in my mailbox!
> 
> Hoe, Hoe, Hoe is so perfect for Christmas. And I'm glad the sparkle actually shows up in it (though I didn't take this in the best lighting). It's like fuchsia and red glitters.
> 
> ...






@sullenxriot182  I love Hoe Hoe Hoe and Doll Parts on you. You look beautiful in both.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 13, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> I wanted Masochist, UB and HHH. I got UB and HHH but UB was ordered via Dolls Kill and I got HHH on the 6th thru JSC. Waiting for Masochist to come back in stock.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *GreenEyedAllie*
> 
> ...


  I hope you get all of the JS lipsticks that you want especially Masochist @Lipstickwh0re and I'm Nude @GreenEyedAllie.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 13, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> I wanted Masochist, UB and HHH. I got UB and HHH but UB was ordered via Dolls Kill and I got HHH on the 6th thru JSC. Waiting for Masochist to come back in stock.


It's available via Morphe


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 13, 2015)

Sooooo upset I didn't get the set    I loveeeeee hoe hoe hoe and androgyny  Androgyny is what I wanted celebrity skin to look on me they both are beautiful can't wait to pick up the others on my list


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 13, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Androgyny is what I wanted celebrity skin to look on me they both are beautiful can't wait to pick up the others on my list


  I did not get any of his lipsticks but I know I never would have worn the white and the green lipsticks. Would you wear the green lipstick, Glammy?


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 13, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Androgyny is what I wanted celebrity skin to look on me they both are beautiful can't wait to pick up the others on my l


  Pics or it didnt happen lmao


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 13, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I did not get any of his lipsticks but I know I never would have worn the white and the green lipsticks. Would you wear the green lipstick, Glammy?


vandekamp u have to get one  I want the white to mix and the green is just pretty I love cp dr m that's why I skipped it I should have just got the set


Lipstickwh0re said:


> Pics or it didnt happen lmao








lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 13, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> [/URL]lol


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 13, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I may get Masochist. I am waiting to see some more swatches on WOC.


that one is a beauty it's on my list too


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 13, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> that one is a beauty it's on my list too


  I can totally see us rocking Masochist for the Holiday.


----------



## lilinah (Nov 13, 2015)

There have been multiple issues with Lime Crime - the owner has rubbed some people the wrong way. But, hey, it isn't as if Target didn't get hit by hackers, too, and not let anybody know for a long time, or JPMorgan-Chase.

  I've ordered from Lime Crime multiple times and i'm happy with all the different products i've bought - lips (lipstick, liquid lipstick, and carousel glosses) and eyes (palettes & pigments). Well, one lipstick i wasn't crazy about, but that wasn't their fault.

  I've also ordered from Beautylish multiple times, too, and they seem really really nice. You can return stuff within 30 days, but you have to pay return postage. They're local to me so i get my stuff pretty quickly, unlike MAC which takes two weeks (8 business days)


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Nov 13, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> @sullenxriot182  I love Hoe Hoe Hoe and Doll Parts on you. You look beautiful in both.


Thank you!!


----------



## Haven (Nov 13, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I was very happy to find my package today in my mailbox!  Hoe, Hoe, Hoe is so perfect for Christmas. And I'm glad the sparkle actually shows up in it (though I didn't take this in the best lighting). It's like fuchsia and red glitters.
> 
> SUPER in love with Doll Parts. It shows up as a mauvey pink on me, which is what I was hoping for.
> 
> I didn't bother taking a pic of Drug Lord on my lips because it looks like straight up White-Out, but it's not like I'm going to wear it by itself anyway LOL


  Very pretty! Love both on you!   I was going to post swatches too, but I just got home & it's dark out. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Nov 13, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Gritty you say? I'm not a fan of grit so I think I might slip it.


  If you like glitter then it might be something you want to suffer through. I just don't know if it shows enough glitter to want to deal with it. I'll do some better swatches later to try and get the glitter to show up more.


----------



## Bubek07 (Nov 14, 2015)

i want doll parts & masochist
  but cocktail cosmetics doesnt have either of them in stock


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 14, 2015)

My delivery day was updated to today! @naomiH TOLD you. Masochist is back on Dolls Kill  Asses.


----------



## KGeezy (Nov 14, 2015)

wearing androgyny today. again, it's an exact Veronica dupe on me but JS formula is better I think


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 14, 2015)

Androgyny & Doll Parts!!! I am surprised how much I actually love Doll Parts.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 14, 2015)

KGeezy said:


> wearing androgyny today. again, it's an exact Veronica dupe on me but JS formula is better I think


  It is beautiful on you! I agree, the JS formula is above ABH.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 14, 2015)

Ordered Masochist from Dolls Kill. Jeffree Star is taking all my coins.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 14, 2015)

KGeezy said:


> wearing androgyny today. again, it's an exact Veronica dupe on me but JS formula is better I think





Dolly Snow said:


> Androgyny & Doll Parts!!! I am surprised how much I actually love Doll Parts.


  Beautiful ladies!    Dolly-I am loving the eye look, especially in the pic with Angrogyny!


----------



## Trashcult (Nov 14, 2015)

Does Beautylish carry them?


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 14, 2015)

Trashcult said:


> Does Beautylish carry them?


  Yes.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm mad the lip scrubs are s/o but on evil bay for 40


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 14, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> I'm mad the lip scrubs are s/o but on evil bay for 40


  The lip scrubs will be back in stock in a few weeks.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 14, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> The lip scrubs will be back in stock in a few weeks.


   I would like to get Spearmint.


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 14, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Androgyny & Doll Parts!!! I am surprised how much I actually love Doll Parts.


omgosh dolly both look beautiful on u  Doll parts is stunning on u Look like it was made just for u


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 14, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> I would like to get Spearmint.


this the one I want to


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 14, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Androgyny & Doll Parts!!! I am surprised how much I actually love Doll Parts.
> Beautiful Dolly. I love love Doll Parts on you too.
> 
> 
> ...


  Pretty


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 14, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> You found it. Damn it.    Beautiful Dolly. I love love Doll Parts on you too.   Pretty     i'm just mad they ended up restocking it on the website after free shipping was over. They think they're slick!   So now I am waiting on Masochist and Unicorn Blood. I wish that his blue lipstick collection was actually blue lipsticks. The only one that is an actual true blue is Jawbrwaker. The other two colors are basically blue based  purples and they just look purple to me. All the swatches of scene and all the videos I've seen just make them purple. I hope he comes out with more true colors in 2016.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 14, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Vandekamp said:
> 
> 
> > i'm just mad they ended up restocking it on the website after free shipping was over. They think they're slick! So now I am waiting on Masochist and Unicorn Blood. I wish that his blue lipstick collection was actually blue lipsticks. The only one that is an actual true blue is Jawbrwaker. The other two colors are basically blue based purples and they just look purple to me. All the swatches of scene and all the videos I've seen just make them purple. I hope he comes out with more true colors in 2016.


  Does Masochist look like More Better from Colorpop, KVD's Bauhau5 or Dose of Color's Berry Me 2?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 14, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> You found it. Damn it.
> 
> 
> Beautiful Dolly. I love love Doll Parts on you too.
> ...


  Thank you, Love!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 14, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Does Masochist look like More Better from Colorpop, KVD's Bauhau5 or Dose of Color's Berry Me 2?


   I don't have any of those to offer you a proper comparison. But I have seen people on the board say that Masochist looks like PB if that helps. It's supposed to be the same color family.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 14, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> I don't have any of those to offer you a proper comparison. But I have seen people on the board say that Masochist looks like PB if that helps. It's supposed to be the same color family.


  Okay. Thanks. A liquid matte version of Pleasure Bomb sounds interesting.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Nov 14, 2015)

I forgot to mention the lip scrub! I got Strawberry Gum and it smells awesome. It's GIANT. The jar is way bigger than I thought it was going to be lol. It's a little messy, but I like it so far.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 14, 2015)

All the swatches are gorgeous.  Can you return used items back to beautylish in 30 days?


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 15, 2015)

My Unicorn Blood will be here by the 17th


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 15, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> My Unicorn Blood will be here by the 17th








Yay!!!! I can't wait to see your pictures.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 15, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Yay!!!! I can't wait to see your pictures.


  I really am excited. lmao. I think I may get Redrum at some point. I hope I love the formula.


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 15, 2015)

I may have just ordered Doll Parts (cause Dolly looks amazing with it on), Masochist and Dominatrix. I want Unicorn Blood but can't find it. Already have Androgyny and HHH.


----------



## lilinah (Nov 15, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> All the swatches are gorgeous.  Can you return used items back to beautylish in 30 days?


  Check their web page. They have the details of their return policy


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 15, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I may have just ordered Doll Parts (cause Dolly looks amazing with it on), Masochist and Dominatrix. I want Unicorn Blood but can't find it. Already have Androgyny and HHH.


   Check  Dolls Kill.


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 15, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Check  Dolls Kill.


 Thanks Love, just did. Can't shop there though for personal reasons. I'll have to wait until someone else restocks.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 15, 2015)

Couldn't resist. I love it and can see the glitters. It smells like paint though.


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 15, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Couldn't resist. I love it and can see the glitters. It smells like paint though.


stunning  Hope this is your hoilday red it's beautiful on u


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 15, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Couldn't resist. I love it and can see the glitters. It smells like paint though.


   Pretty  my friend.


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you, Vande    Thank you, glammy! I am so happy to see you around.  Doll Parts is my fave out of the bunch, I thought Androgyny was going to be but nah lol Doll parts all the way.   Thank you, Love!


  Awwwwwwww thanks dolly I miss u all   u look beautiful love  U got me wanting doll parts it's stunning on u


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 15, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Hope this is your hoilday red it's beautiful on u


  Ty! I love it. Probably will be. At least until I see UB on me lmao


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 15, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> If you like glitter then it might be something you want to suffer through. I just don't know if it shows enough glitter to want to deal with it. I'll do some better swatches later to try and get the glitter to show up more.


Darn, I really hope it doesn't annoy me when I get it. I ordered it off Dolls Kill because I couldn't pass up free shipping. :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 15, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> My delivery day was updated to today! @naomiH TOLD you. Masochist is back on Dolls Kill  Asses.


Dammit! Jerks!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 15, 2015)

KGeezy said:


> wearing androgyny today. again, it's an exact Veronica dupe on me but JS formula is better I think


Beautiful


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Androgyny & Doll Parts!!! I am surprised how much I actually love Doll Parts.


Lovely Dollycakes!


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 15, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> All the swatches are gorgeous.  Can you return used items back to beautylish in 30 days?


  You sure can! They're really good with returns.  Send them a message via their "contact us" button and they will respond with a link to a printable return label and tell you what to do from there!  I have to return a charlotte tilbury thing I got and I'll be sending it back Tuesday.  I also returned a brush about half a year ago and they were quick to refund me.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 15, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Couldn't resist. I love it and can see the glitters. It smells like paint though.


Pretty! I notices Androgyny and Doll Parts smell like paint too. :/


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 15, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Dammit! Jerks!


  I purchased Masochist anyway.  lmao  Figures it would happen.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 15, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> I purchased Masochist anyway.  lmao  Figures it would happen.


I'm sad I didn't check this earlier and order it before the free shipping ended. Lol


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 15, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'm sad I didn't check this earlier and order it before the free shipping ended. Lol


  It was not in stock before though. Literally, the day after it was back.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Nov 15, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Darn, I really hope it doesn't annoy me when I get it. I ordered it off Dolls Kill because I couldn't pass up free shipping. :haha:


  I hope you like it!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 15, 2015)

HHH held up really well. Just took it off. I'm impressed.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 16, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> HHH held up really well. Just took it off. I'm impressed.


  Well that is a testament if I ever heard one.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 16, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I am going to have to Google Redrum. I am not familiar with that shade.
> 
> 
> *Dolly looks amazing in all colors. Hold on to your wallet when you look at her swatches. She has the perfect olive skin tone that can rock ALL shades. *
> ...


  Thank you, Vande


----------



## Kisha (Nov 16, 2015)

Ladies, you look beautiful! I'm tempted to try one. I'm pretty sure that I may need to wait until after the cold weather passes. My poor lips may not be able to handle the formula.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 16, 2015)

Vandie I do not have anything like it but It does remind me of Amorous dazzleglass but if it was a matte lipstick with glitters in it. Ii hope that makes sense and helps. I love it. I feel like I will probably wear it long after the holidays are over and yeah, I'd back it up because I love red lipstick. Heather King did a post on the Dita lippie. I'm sold. Getting that too. Do you see how big of problem I have? lmao RED LIPSTICK MAFIA. XD  

  Viva Glam Rhianna 1 is maybe 3 shades   lighter w/ less depth also. Hope that helps too. If you get it, I hope you love it.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 16, 2015)

Kisha said:


> Ladies, you look beautiful! I'm tempted to try one. I'm pretty sure that I may need to wait until after the cold weather passes. My poor lips may not be able to handle the formula.


 I am telling you, you can do it lol - JS is the most comfortable, forgiving formula.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 16, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I am going to have to Google Redrum. I am not familiar with that shade.
> 
> 
> *Dolly looks amazing in all colors. Hold on to your wallet when you look at her swatches. She has the perfect olive skin tone that can rock ALL shades. *
> ...


  is that what it is, her olive skin tone?  B/c she does rock all colors beautifully!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 16, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Vandie I do not have anything like it but It does remind me of Amorous dazzleglass but if it was a matte lipstick with glitters in it. Ii hope that makes sense and helps. I love it. I feel like I will probably wear it long after the holidays are over and yeah, I'd back it up because I love red lipstick. Heather King did a post on the Dita lippie. I'm sold. Getting that too. Do you see how big of problem I have? lmao RED LIPSTICK MAFIA. XD    Viva Glam Rhianna 1 is maybe 3 shades   lighter w/ less depth also. Hope that helps too. If you get it, I hope you love it.


Red lipstick for life! :frenz:


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 16, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Vandie I do not have anything like it but It does remind me of Amorous dazzleglass but if it was a matte lipstick with glitters in it. Ii hope that makes sense and helps. I love it. I feel like I will probably wear it long after the holidays are over and yeah, I'd back it up because I love red lipstick. Heather King did a post on the Dita lippie. I'm sold. Getting that too. Do you see how big of problem I have? lmao RED LIPSTICK MAFIA. XD
> 
> Viva Glam Rhianna 1 is maybe 3 shades   lighter w/ less depth also. Hope that helps too. If you get it, I hope you love it.


  Thank you @Lipstickwh0re. It does help. I would probably buy How How Hoe over Dita's lippie because HHH is a liquid matte. #ladiesloveliquidmattelippies.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 16, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Red lipstick for life!


  I think Ruby Woo is my all-time favorite red lipstick.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 16, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Thank you dear!  Never ordered with them, so I wasn't sure.
> 
> *is that what it is, her olive skin tone?  B/c she does rock all colors beautifully*!


  That is one of the reasons. Anyone who can wear green, white, blue and grey lipsticks get an "A" in my book.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 16, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I think Ruby Woo is my all-time favorite red lipstick.


Want to know something funny? I've never owned Ruby Woo because every time I've swatched it I don't like it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 16, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Want to know something funny? I've never owned Ruby Woo because every time I've swatched it I don't like it.


  What.........the......***K (heck, btw). Nay, says it isn't so. *Ruby Woo is GORGEOUS!!!!!. *I am 100000000000000000000000% certain that you would look fabulous AND amazing in it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Give Ruby Woo another chance. #GiveRubyWooAChance


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 16, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> What.........the......***K (heck, btw). Nay, says it isn't so. RW is GORGEOUS!!!!!. I am 100000000000000000000000% certain that you would look fabulous AND amazing in it.ompom: Give Ruby Woo another chance. #GiveRubyWooAChance


Yeah, I don't know what it is but I always put it back. I'm going into Austin tomorrow for a few staple  items and to visit some friends and will take another look at it then just for you.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 16, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah, I don't know what it is but I always put it back. I'm going into Austin tomorrow for a few staple items and to visit some friends and will take another look at it then just for you.








Yay.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 16, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> :stars: Yay.


  Quoted wrong post, but I am loving your hastags today!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 16, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Quoted wrong post, but I am loving your hastags today!








Thank you @sagehen. Believe it or not I've never used them before today. I am showing my age here.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 16, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Thank you @Lipstickwh0re. It does help. I would probably buy How How Hoe over Dita's lippie because HHH is a liquid matte. #ladiesloveliquidmattelippies.


  I really wanna see your pics!  LMAO I feel like it may sell out next. Quantity is low.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 17, 2015)

GA lip maestro 502 - Masochist - MAC Pleasure Bomb; Doll Parts - KVD Lovesick - KVD Mother


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 17, 2015)

My UB will  be delivered today!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 17, 2015)

Doll parts is SOOO pretty!  Got mine just now!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 17, 2015)

Unicorn Blood yaaaas!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 17, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> GA lip maestro 502 - Masochist - MAC Pleasure Bomb; Doll Parts - KVD Lovesick - KVD Mother


  ok, I LOVE pleasure bomb, and I think I like Masochist a lil more.  I must get it now.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 17, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> ok, I LOVE pleasure bomb, and I think I like Masochist a lil more.  I must get it now.


  Masochist is PB on crack


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 17, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> Love it on you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Now  I cant wait to receive it!

  Dolls Kill has UB too. That's where I got mine.  Thank you! It's defo drier than HHH but I still love it.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 17, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Now  I cant wait to receive it!
> 
> Dolls Kill has UB too. That's where I got mine.  Thank you! It's defo drier than HHH but I still love it.


  I have two $20 off cards from Beautylish so I think I should wait for them to restock UB. It's great that we have different options for purchasing our JS goodies


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 17, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> I have two $20 off cards from Beautylish so I think I should wait for them to restock UB. It's great that we have different options for purchasing our JS goodies


  ooooo Agreed.


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 17, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Unicorn Blood yaaaas!


   Very beautiful


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 17, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> I really wanna see your pics!  LMAO I feel like it may sell out next. Quantity is low.


  I will certainly post pictures if and when i get HHH.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 17, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> I have two $20 off cards from Beautylish so I think I should wait for them to restock UB. It's great that we have different options for purchasing our JS goodies












Yep. Options are always good.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 17, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Unicorn Blood yaaaas!


  Love it on you. It is totally gorg.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 17, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> Love it on you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Okay. I am sold.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 17, 2015)

Just FYI:  If anyone wants (714), Jeffree Star announced on IG it is being discontinued, and the only place that has stock left is Dollskill.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 18, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Okay. I am sold.


  Masochist will look amazing on you! 

  Did you order it yet?


----------



## Kittily (Nov 18, 2015)

I ordered doll parts last night! I already have Anna Nicole and though I don't wear it often I love it. Such a good colour. However doll parts looks more wearable to me day to day so I'm very excited!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 18, 2015)

Kittily said:


> However doll parts looks more wearable to me day to day so I'm very excited!


  Doll Parts is FANTASTIC!  You will love it.  I know I do!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Nov 18, 2015)

Hey ladies! Does anyone's Androgyny smell kind of funky compared to say doll parts or other shades? I know they typically have a paint like smell but the Androgyny I have is yikes the smell goes away after it's dried on the lips but I can't even describe how weird it smells beforehand...


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 18, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> Masochist will look amazing on you!
> 
> Did you order it yet?


  I did not. Let me see if they have it on Dolls Kill. Thanks for the poking.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 18, 2015)

I was about to get Unicorn Blood until I saw this comparison swatch. Seems like UB is almost identical to Lime Crime's Wicked. I already have Wicked. I don't think it makes sense for me to get UB now. I am going to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.










  Another dupe for Unicorn Blood.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 18, 2015)

I think I am going to skip Masochist too. I have some of the dupes listed below.  I have WnW's Cherry Picking, Pleasure Bomb and Colorpop's I <3 This.


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 18, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I think I am going to skip Masochist too. I have some of the dupes listed below.  I have WnW's Cherry Picking and Colorpop's I <3 This.


  thanks for sharing! i have cherry picking (and pleasure bomb which on me looks the same), i also have i <3 this, so i think i can skip Masochist. I almost bought it last week too. It would be nice to have that colour in a LL

  and that PZC lipstick looks gorgeous


----------



## montREALady (Nov 18, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> thanks for sharing! i have cherry picking (and pleasure bomb which on me looks the same), i also have i <3 this, so i think i can skip Masochist. I almost bought it last week too. It would be nice to have that colour in a LL
> 
> and that PZC lipstick looks gorgeous


  I love CP!! And of course PB. I have to take out my WnW lipsticks and try to wear one a day. I have all the Megalast ones except for a couple.


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 18, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I love CP!! And of course PB. I have to take out my WnW lipsticks and try to wear one a day. I have all the Megalast ones except for a couple.


  I only have a few of the WnW ones but people always rave about them. i kind of want the LE ones from the Wild Ones collection


----------



## montREALady (Nov 18, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I only have a few of the WnW ones but people always rave about them. i kind of want the LE ones from the Wild Ones collection


  I missed when that one came out in August or so. It gets tiring stalking drugstores 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I have le ones from their last year Fall one though.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Unicorn Blood yaaaas!


Lovely shade on you!


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 18, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I missed when that one came out in August or so. It gets tiring stalking drugstores
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  it does get tiring!
  it came out a bit later here so a few drugstores around me still have some. ive been long debating picking a few up...not that i need them..


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 18, 2015)

[SUP]I feel like Blow is a dupe for Mistletoe.  Especially swatches in normal lighting. Maybe Blow is a tinge darker. But pretty damn close. [/SUP]


----------



## PrincessAriel03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Can someone do a comparison of Veronica Abh and androgyny plz


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 18, 2015)

PrincessAriel03 said:


> Can someone do a comparison of Veronica Abh and androgyny plz


----------



## PrincessAriel03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Nov 18, 2015)

I used the root beer lip scrub tonight and it tastes so good.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2015)

For anyone who wanted Androgyny, LaSpash Lovestruck seems to be a good dupe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  *Lovestruck used to be called Lovegood,but I think they had issues with all the Harry Potter themed lippies so the name was changed*


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 19, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I think I am going to skip Masochist too. I have some of the dupes listed below.  I have WnW's Cherry Picking, Pleasure Bomb and Colorpop's I


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2015)

If anyone missed the bundle and wanted it....JS will be restocking the bundle this Saturday @ 10AM (pst)!!!!
  10,000 bundles will be available with limit 2 per person! Hoe Hoe Hoe & Androgyny will be available that day as well (Individually)!!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> If anyone missed the bundle and wanted it....JS will be restocking the bundle this Saturday @ 10AM (pst)!!!! 10,000 bundles will be available with limit 2 per person! Hoe Hoe Hoe & Androgyny will be available that day as well (Individually)!!!


  I guess we don't know yet if this is only on his site?  I strongly prefer Beautylish.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> *Lovestruck used to be called Lovegood,but I think they had issues with all the Harry Potter themed lippies so the name was changed*


  Thank you. They looked liked identical twins to me.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 19, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I guess we don't know yet if this is only on his site? I strongly prefer Beautylish.


  I wonder how much the sharks on Ebay are selling the bundle for.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 19, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Mmmk... Nope. This is NOT one to skip. I have all the dupes. This is not the same. Gorgeous color and the formula is everything. You need this Vande.


  What????????? I can't hear a word you're saying @SassyWonder


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Thank you. They looked liked identical twins to me.retty:


I actually have Lovegood and am curious about how close they really are on me.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I actually have Lovegood and am curious about how close they really are on me.


  Please keep us posted.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2015)

I got a shipping notice from Dolls Kill 5 days ago and it still just says "label created" :sigh:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Please keep us posted. :stars:


Will do!


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 19, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> What????????? I can't hear a word you're saying @SassyWonder :yahoo:


 I am so seriously not just enabling. We like a lot of the same goodies. This is a LOVE! You need it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 19, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I am so seriously not just enabling. We like a lot of the same goodies. This is a LOVE! You need it.








 Okay. Damn it. I'll get it.


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 19, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> :headbang:  Okay. Damn it. I'll get it.:haha:


 Yaaaaay! Please let me know when it arrives! Whoop whoop!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 19, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Yaaaaay! Please let me know when it arrives! Whoop whoop!!











 Okay. What's your credit card number again?


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 19, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> :cheer: ompom:  Okay. What's your credit card number again?:lulz:


 LOL!! Awww.... Thank me later! :kiss:


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> If anyone missed the bundle and wanted it....JS will be restocking the bundle this Saturday @ 10AM (pst)!!!!
> 10,000 bundles will be available with limit 2 per person! Hoe Hoe Hoe & Androgyny will be available that day as well (Individually)!!!


  PST? I dont wanna miss out and eff up the time.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I got a shipping notice from Dolls Kill 5 days ago and it still just says "label created"


  My Masochist should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 19, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> My Masochist should be here tomorrow.












I can't wait to see your pictures.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> My Masochist should be here tomorrow.


It's taking so long that I don't even want the lippy anymore.  Can't wait to read about how you like Masochist!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> PST? I dont wanna miss out and eff up the time.


PST, yes :winkiss:   





GreenEyedAllie said:


> I guess we don't know yet if this is only on his site?  I strongly prefer Beautylish.


It looks like it is just on his site


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> It looks like it is just on his site


  I meant time wise. I suck at remembering time zones.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> PST, yes :winkiss: It looks like it is just on his site


  Yuck!  High purchase requirement for free shipping and crazy slow shipping (apparently).  I'm thinking I do not need my backup that badly.  If it pops up on Beautylish, sure.  Otherwise, meh.  Thanks for the intel.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It's taking so long that I don't even want the lippy anymore. Can't wait to read about how you like Masochist!


  Maybe the holiday's to blame? I'm excited. It looks very deep pink on most people.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> I meant time wise. I suck at remembering time zones.


10AM-PST 1PM-EST Noon-CST


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 19, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Maybe the holiday's to blame? I'm excited. It looks very deep pink on most people.


  I hope it is a deep, pink-red.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Ty, sweetie.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 19, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I hope it is a deep, pink-red.


  I want it to look like a bolder version of Heaux so bad.


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 19, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> I want it to look like a bolder version of Heaux so bad.


 Definitely reminds me of a pinker Heaux!


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 19, 2015)

Upper: Heaux Bottom: Masochist


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 19, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Bottom: Masochist


  It's a smidgen deeper on my monitor than Heaux but I'm happy I got it now.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 19, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLFNoux3kuc 

  NW 50 swatches


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 19, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> I want it to look like a bolder version of Heaux so bad.


  Me too.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Maybe the holiday's to blame? I'm excited. It looks very deep pink on most people.


I don't know, I got the notice 3 days after Veterans Day so I kind of think it either hasn't actually shipped yet or the post office is being REALLY slow and refusing to update the tracking.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 20, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I don't know, I got the notice 3 days after Veterans Day so I kind of think it either hasn't actually shipped yet or the post office is being REALLY slow and refusing to update the tracking.


  Alot of people were complaining about updated tracking. That could be it also.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 23, 2015)

Newness coming for Spring 2016!


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 23, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Newness coming for Spring 2016!



I want that Chanel bag sooooo badly! Ugh!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Nov 24, 2015)

Ugh I am so excited to try the regular lipsticks once they come out. I don't even know why because I've been using nothing but liquid lipsticks lately lol!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 24, 2015)

Anyone buy the Swarovski encrusted ones?  I had celebrity skin in my cart but ultimately came to my senses.


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 24, 2015)

Nope. I prefer spend my money in other makeup. (Black friday is almost here)


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 24, 2015)

I was able to snap up Androgyny in the restock!!!!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 28, 2015)

Idk if my lighting is throwing my swatches off but my Androgyny came it looks pinky brown but more brown on me. I have Doubleshot as a comparison here. In my bedroom they look similar.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Dec 14, 2015)

So, I fell deep. I now own... Blue Velvet, Drug Lord (for mixing) Redrum (Skipping Dita Von Teese ) Hoe, Hoe, Hoe, Masochist, Unicorn Blood and Androgyny. Blaming Jefree and Specktra. The last three are a xmas gift to myself. lmao.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 14, 2015)

So I am like.. so sad..
I ordered Androgyny and Doll Parts when they came out.
I went on vacation and took them with me, and never wore them.
Came back home and cannot find them in my luggage 
So sad  

Doll Parts is not even set to be restocked, I can't believe I never even got to try them on 

I also lost my KVD Double Dare and of course it's OOS ugh


----------



## KGeezy (Dec 16, 2015)

finally got my hands on CS


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 16, 2015)

beautiful! that's my favorite!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Dec 19, 2015)

My lippies came today! Waiting on my scrub now.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 16, 2016)

Launching Jan 23rd


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 16, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> Launching Jan 23rd
> View attachment 51419



He also launched a pumpkin spice flavored lip scrub today.  Looks like it's only available on his site, though.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Jan 19, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> Launching Jan 23rd
> View attachment 51419


Am I crazy or does it look like Blitzed?


----------



## Sabrunka (Jan 19, 2016)

A couple shades have been restocked on beautylish, and they got the new pumpkin scrub! I grabbed a celebrity skin and  the scrub to try out , should be arriving tomorrow!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jan 19, 2016)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Am I crazy or does it look like Blitzed?



I think it's a lighter version of Blitzed.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Jan 19, 2016)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I think it's a lighter version of Blitzed.



Thank you for helping me justify wanting it LMAO My girl!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jan 19, 2016)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Thank you for helping me justify wanting it LMAO My girl!



Glad I can help. Had to look at it again, BAT is lighter... Think Blitzed mixed in with a bit a Drug Lord.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Jan 19, 2016)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Glad I can help. Had to look at it again, BAT is lighter... Think Blitzed mixed in with a bit a Drug Lord.



That was helpful. I'm going to get itl


----------



## arch (Jan 19, 2016)

A preview and swatches of some of the Skin Frost highlighters via @jaclynhill's Snapchat:


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 20, 2016)

nice! It's so shiny that her skin looks wet. 





arch said:


> A preview and swatches of some of the Skin Frost highlighters via @jaclynhill's Snapchat:


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Jan 23, 2016)

So, BAT is mine


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 25, 2016)

I absolutely cannot wait for the highlighters. That silvery one is calling my name ...


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 26, 2016)

ohhh can't wait to see it on you! 





Lipstickwh0re said:


> So, BAT is mine


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Jan 27, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> ohhh can't wait to see it on you!




Soooo excited! I should have it Friday!


----------



## rainyday (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm so excited for his new warm nudes line.  Pretty sure they will be selling out quick as soon as they are launched.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 28, 2016)

rainyday said:


> I'm so excited for his new warm nudes line.  Pretty sure they will be selling out quick as soon as they are launched.



Me too!  And I think they definitely will....I just hope they come to Beautylish!  I much prefer ordering from them.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 29, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Me too!  And I think they definitely will....I just hope they come to Beautylish!  I much prefer ordering from them.



Ditto!


----------



## Sabrunka (Jan 30, 2016)

rainyday said:


> I'm so excited for his new warm nudes line.  Pretty sure they will be selling out quick as soon as they are launched.



Warm nudes?! What is this! I didnt even hear about this... I need to go search, I am a warm queen! Lol.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 30, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Warm nudes?! What is this! I didnt even hear about this... I need to go search, I am a warm queen! Lol.



yes!!!!!! I've seen it on IG and his snapchat. I seriously have made a SC account to just keep up with all the makeup brands and YTers since I've noticed a lot of sneak peaks and product info go up first on there.


----------



## leonah (Jan 30, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> yes!!!!!! I've seen it on IG and his snapchat. I seriously have made a SC account to just keep up with all the makeup brands and YTers since I've noticed a lot of sneak peaks and product info go up first on there.



haha I do the same! just to follow up on all the brands..


----------



## stephshopaholic (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm excited for the highlighters the blue and silver ones look awesome.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm glad to hear that Masochist is coming back. I missed it the first time.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 3, 2016)

*This is random, but gaaaaaaawwwwd yes! Miss Fame beat Jeffree's face to perfection not once, but 2 times! *
  




*I now officially want to try at least one of his lip products!

https://youtu.be/TiIAl1RbIYM

https://youtu.be/PJN8vTuxatU
*


----------



## MOSHA (Feb 8, 2016)

need the lip scrub specially the mojito flavor T_T


----------



## smileyt06 (Feb 9, 2016)

All I have to say is don't buy from Jeffree Stars site he is a scam artist and don't care about nothing but a dime. His customer service sucks and so does he. I'd forsure rather purchase from limecrime over this company


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 9, 2016)

what happened? 





smileyt06 said:


> All I have to say is don't buy from Jeffree Stars site he is a scam artist and don't care about nothing but a dime. His customer service sucks and so does he. I'd forsure rather purchase from limecrime over this company


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 10, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> what happened?


*
^^^^^x's 2 Why I love this place. Please dish.*


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 10, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *
> ^^^^^x's 2 Why I love this place. Please dish.*



Third... In dire need to know and whether I should just stick to stockists.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Feb 10, 2016)

I have heard A LOT of horror stories on IG in comments sections of JS posts about bad experiences ordering from his site.  I always go through Beautylish because they are faster to ship and their free shipping threshold is lower, except for Black Friday (or Cyber Monday) he had some shades 30% off and free shipping.  I ordered Redrum (so only $15 sale for them).  It shipped pretty quickly, given how slammed they were.  It then appeared my PO lost it or something, so I contacted them.  They replied quickly and were very helpful.  My PO found it, so no issue.

This is not to take away from someone who has had a bad experience, but I do want to share my good one.


----------



## leonah (Feb 10, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I have heard A LOT of horror stories on IG in comments sections of JS posts about bad experiences ordering from his site.  I always go through Beautylish because they are faster to ship and their free shipping threshold is lower, except for Black Friday (or Cyber Monday) he had some shades 30% off and free shipping.  I ordered Redrum (so only $15 sale for them).  It shipped pretty quickly, given how slammed they were.  It then appeared my PO lost it or something, so I contacted them.  They replied quickly and were very helpful.  My PO found it, so no issue.
> 
> This is not to take away from someone who has had a bad experience, but I do want to share my good one.



yes to beautylish. since they offer free shipping and sometimes I actually enjoy buying from different stockist's since they got other stuff too and you can mix and match from different brands in your cart


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 10, 2016)

Warm toned nudes for Spring 2016
View attachment 52125


And info on a LE collection for July


----------



## smileyt06 (Feb 10, 2016)

This mf is rude his customer service is rude. I bout 7 lipsticks from his site. Got a tracking 1/29 and my package never moved from shipment picked up. So, in the mean time I emailed his team about 3 times and the tone through email was nasty. I'm aware that it takes 24-48 hours to see movement and I'm aware it could talk 3-10 business days to deliver. My package still has not changed and Friday is 10 days. I reported they ass to the BBB got my complaint number and everything. I wrote him on his page and he got snappy with me. Boo do not let me snatch that wig off your head and bring your deep eye sockets back to sea level. In deed my bank refunded me and gave me a new card but hmmmm he about to learn today.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Feb 10, 2016)

smileyt06 said:


> This mf is rude his customer service is rude. I bout 7 lipsticks from his site. Got a tracking 1/29 and my package never moved from shipment picked up. So, in the mean time I emailed his team about 3 times and the tone through email was nasty. I'm aware that it takes 24-48 hours to see movement and I'm aware it could talk 3-10 business days to deliver. My package still has not changed and Friday is 10 days. I reported they ass to the BBB got my complaint number and everything. I wrote him on his page and he got snappy with me. Boo do not let me snatch that wig off your head and bring your deep eye sockets back to sea level. In deed my bank refunded me and gave me a new card but hmmmm he about to learn today.




Wow. I'm sorry this happened to you,hon.


----------



## Shars (Feb 11, 2016)

smileyt06 said:


> This mf is rude his customer service is rude. I bout 7 lipsticks from his site. Got a tracking 1/29 and my package never moved from shipment picked up. So, in the mean time I emailed his team about 3 times and the tone through email was nasty. I'm aware that it takes 24-48 hours to see movement and I'm aware it could talk 3-10 business days to deliver. My package still has not changed and Friday is 10 days. I reported they ass to the BBB got my complaint number and everything. I wrote him on his page and he got snappy with me. *Boo do not let me snatch that wig off your head and bring your deep eye sockets back to sea level. *In deed my bank refunded me and gave me a new card but hmmmm he about to learn today.



SMILEYYYY!!! That line almost killed me LOOOL! There is just something about him that gets under my skin. I don't know what it is but I can't vibe with him. Everytime I go to buy one of his products, I change my mind. If I do order, I will definitely get from another retailer.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 11, 2016)

smileyt06 said:


> This mf is rude his customer service is rude. I bout 7 lipsticks from his site. Got a tracking 1/29 and my package never moved from shipment picked up. So, in the mean time I emailed his team about 3 times and the tone through email was nasty. I'm aware that it takes 24-48 hours to see movement and I'm aware it could talk 3-10 business days to deliver. My package still has not changed and Friday is 10 days. I reported they ass to the BBB got my complaint number and everything. I wrote him on his page and he got snappy with me. *Boo do not let me snatch that wig off your head and bring your deep eye sockets back to sea level. *In deed my bank refunded me and gave me a new card but hmmmm he about to learn today.





Shars said:


> SMILEYYYY!!! *That line almost killed me LOOOL!* There is just something about him that gets under my skin. I don't know what it is but I can't vibe with him. Everytime I go to buy one of his products, I change my mind. If I do order, I will definitely get from another retailer.



*^^^^^Yup! My tea almost came outta my nose! ** Super funny! **With all the recent talk about the cast reveal of RPDR season 8 I am back in tune with all things drag speak. AND Yikes! Bad customer service is inexcusable! Bad associations with a brand would turn me off completely from purchasing anything from any stockist. *


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 11, 2016)

New shade Rich Blood launching in March


----------



## beauteblogueur (Feb 11, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> New shade Rich Blood launching in March
> View attachment 52147




Pretty. I wonder how it compares to Hoe Hoe Hoe.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Feb 12, 2016)

beauteblogueur said:


> Pretty. I wonder how it compares to Hoe Hoe Hoe.



Hoe Hoe Hoe had actual visible glitter in it.  It's my understanding this one is supposed to be metallic.  I know metallic means glitter/shimmer, too, but it's still different.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Feb 12, 2016)

smileyt06 said:


> This mf is rude his customer service is rude. I bout 7 lipsticks from his site. Got a tracking 1/29 and my package never moved from shipment picked up. So, in the mean time I emailed his team about 3 times and the tone through email was nasty. I'm aware that it takes 24-48 hours to see movement and I'm aware it could talk 3-10 business days to deliver. My package still has not changed and Friday is 10 days. I reported they ass to the BBB got my complaint number and everything. I wrote him on his page and he got snappy with me. Boo do not let me snatch that wig off your head and bring your deep eye sockets back to sea level. In deed my bank refunded me and gave me a new card but hmmmm he about to learn today.



I feel you! That's the main reason why I never looked twice at Lime Crime or Gerard Cosmetics. I hate to hear companies miss treating their customers. I haven't bought a Revlon product or Garnier since hearing about their behavior towards POC. Way too many other beauty companies to spend my hard earned cash on. Glad to hear your bank resolved the issue.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm sorry this happend to you, smileyt06.  I don't have any experience with him or his shop as I ordered only today for the first time. When Androgyny came up on Beautylish I had to snatch it to see what the hype is all about. Although I find Jeffree hilarious (I only know him from various videos on Youtube - his collab with Nikkietutorials is funny as hell), I do think he's the type to give you hell if you get on his bad side, you know? If he likes you, everything is fine but I don't wanna piss him off in any way. 
Anyways, I'm excited for Androgyny to arrive. Their free shipping worldwide for orders over 35€ sealed the deal for me.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 12, 2016)

Some info on restocks and new lippies


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Feb 13, 2016)

I already got my shipping confirmation not even five hours after I ordered. Beautylish is really fast.


----------



## smileyt06 (Feb 14, 2016)

Turns out they resent my package and apologized deeply lol so I'm the Winner now lol. I still ordered Androgyny and Maochist but on Beautylish. My lesson is learned, but I just need unicorn blood, doll parts and when he rereleases 714 again and I'm done. No more of his future products.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 14, 2016)

smileyt06 said:


> Turns out they resent my package and apologized deeply lol so I'm the Winner now lol. I still ordered Androgyny and Maochist but on Beautylish. My lesson is learned, but I just need unicorn blood, doll parts and when he rereleases 714 again and I'm done. No more of his future products.



*​Happy to hear all is resolved! *


----------



## Bubek07 (Feb 15, 2016)

i didnt get anything on this restock
id love to get masochist and doll parts at the same time :/ but its highly unlikely


----------



## Mixxi (Mar 27, 2016)

Does anyone know if any of these are dupes or super similar to lime crime velvetines?? Don't want to waste my money getting anything too similar.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Mar 27, 2016)

Teddy Bear looks like Androgyny to me. Stingraye by colour  pop is a dupe. Jellies by colour pop is a Blue Velvet dupe.


----------



## Mixxi (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 28, 2016)

Man I'm so hot and cold with Jeffree. He went on a SC and IG (or was it twitter?) tirade about the "push notifications" thing. While I, too, was getting frustrated with all the posts dominating my feed on IG, he was just super extra about it. Very abrasive and rude. It kind of put me off. I get the gist of what he was saying, and somewhat agree with it-- but you can express your point without being nasty to other people or calling them names and putting them down. Maybe I'm just too sensitive. lol.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 2, 2016)

I want the highlighters to come out like, NOW. I don't know how anyone will use a blue one, but the pics I've seen look so pretty!


----------



## Jayjayy (Apr 3, 2016)

I've heard too many bad Jeffree Star stories to fully support the brand. Buuuuut is Androgyny worth it?? I have the red one with glitter (HATE it) so I'm looking for a nude, easy color (SN: why can't these Insta-famous "celebrities" keep ish restocked?!)

Is the formula better than other liquid lipsticks out there?


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 3, 2016)

Jayjayy said:


> I've heard too many bad Jeffree Star stories to fully support the brand. Buuuuut is Androgyny worth it?? I have the red one with glitter (HATE it) so I'm looking for a nude, easy color (SN: why can't these Insta-famous "celebrities" keep ish restocked?!)
> 
> Is the formula better than other liquid lipsticks out there?



My 2¢ is that the formula is hands down the best matte liquid lip out there.  I've tried KVD, ColourPop, MAC, Tarte, and Too Faced.  I guess notable ones I haven't tried are Lime Crime and Anastasia.  It feels like wearing air and lasts like crazy.

I enjoy Celebrity Skin, but my favorites are probably Unicorn Blood, Masochist, and Doll Parts.  Androgeny (CS is too to a degree) is very skin tone dependent.  I have to dot it on and use a lip brush to sheer it out in order to get that pretty mauve color; otherwise, it's a vampy plum brown on me.

Lack of stock drives hype and desirability, especially for the IG crowds for these 'celebrities.'


----------



## Jayjayy (Apr 3, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> My 2¢ is that the formula is hands down the best matte liquid lip out there.  I've tried KVD, ColourPop, MAC, Tarte, and Too Faced.  I guess notable ones I haven't tried are Lime Crime and Anastasia.  It feels like wearing air and lasts like crazy.
> 
> I enjoy Celebrity Skin, but my favorites are probably Unicorn Blood, Masochist, and Doll Parts.  Androgeny (CS is too to a degree) is very skin tone dependent.  I have to dot it on and use a lip brush to sheer it out in order to get that pretty mauve color; otherwise, it's a vampy plum brown on me.
> 
> Lack of stock drives hype and desirability, especially for the IG crowds for these 'celebrities.'




Ah damn I was hoping you would like them lol! Thanks for your input!! Now I have to try more. I'm thinking Masochist and Unicorn blood...I'm being good during the Sephora sale, so if all goes as planned I'll snatch them up from Beautylish. Jeffree is lucky I'm such makeup slave


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 3, 2016)

Jayjayy said:


> Ah damn I was hoping you would like them lol! Thanks for your input!! Now I have to try more. I'm thinking Masochist and Unicorn blood...I'm being good during the Sephora sale, so if all goes as planned I'll snatch them up from Beautylish. Jeffree is lucky I'm such makeup slave



You're welcome!  I DO like Androgyny and CS a lot...they're just not so effortless for me/my skin tone.

(And I feel you...my current Sephora cart I'm building for the sale is a little scary.)


----------



## Bubek07 (Apr 4, 2016)

does anyone have kvd mother & oll parts to swatch them together?
saw on dupe that they are almost identical


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 4, 2016)

So I got my first jeffree star product. It's androgyny. I was hoping it would be a much lighter, daytime appropriate shade but it looks super dark on me. I'm also wearing a peachy blush and not much makeup overall and I just don't think it suits me . Anyone got any good blusher recommendations for this colour?


edit: why is my image sideways??


----------



## Chartreuse (Apr 5, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Man I'm so hot and cold with Jeffree. He went  on a SC and IG (or was it twitter?) tirade about the "push  notifications" thing. While I, too, was getting frustrated with all the  posts dominating my feed on IG, he was just super extra about it. Very  abrasive and rude. It kind of put me off. I get the gist of what he was  saying, and somewhat agree with it-- but you can express your point  without being nasty to other people or calling them names and putting  them down. Maybe I'm just too sensitive. lol.



well then, I guess I must be too sensitive too 
 can't bring myself to buy anything from him 
just on the account of the aforementioned abrasiveness and rudeness 
and I really, *really* want prom night and masochist 
the packaging is not helping either

want.it.so.much. 

edit:

@mixxi - it opens up the right way when you click on it


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Apr 6, 2016)

Wont be home when his palette launches as I will be out of the country. I'm hoping someone will be awesome enough to help w/ this. Will be gone two weeks.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 6, 2016)

Curious to see the palette...I have an obsession.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 11, 2016)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> I feel you! That's the main reason why I never looked twice at Lime Crime or Gerard Cosmetics. I hate to hear companies miss treating their customers. I haven't bought a Revlon product or Garnier since hearing about their behavior towards POC. Way too many other beauty companies to spend my hard earned cash on. Glad to hear your bank resolved the issue.



I haven't had issues with Gerard and I've placed at least 4 orders with them. What happened?


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 11, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I haven't had issues with Gerard and I've placed at least 4 orders with them. What happened?



I know I'm not who you originally quoted, but I refuse to buy from Gerard after the incident of the founder and Manny MUA calling a customer ugly after she did not give GC glowing reviews of their products on YT. I'm sensitive (and rightfully so) about that. As someone who struggles with positive self-image and self-esteem, I'm sure as hell not going to spend money on a company who talks about their customers like that. I'm sure other companies say rude things behind closed doors, but at least they don't post a dang snap about it. 

I've also just heard some plain run of the mill bad CS from them from random people online. I don't have any first hand experience, but I'm thankful that your 4 orders arrived to you without a hitch!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 11, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> I know I'm not who you originally quoted, but I refuse to buy from Gerard after the incident of the founder and Manny MUA calling a customer ugly after she did not give GC glowing reviews of their products on YT. I'm sensitive (and rightfully so) about that. As someone who struggles with positive self-image and self-esteem, I'm sure as hell not going to spend money on a company who talks about their customers like that. I'm sure other companies say rude things behind closed doors, but at least they don't post a dang snap about it.
> 
> I've also just heard some plain run of the mill bad CS from them from random people online. I don't have any first hand experience, but I'm thankful that your 4 orders arrived to you without a hitch!



Wow! I actually got one order on Saturday and have another coming tomorrow. They are always nice to me on IG and Twitter too. That's unfortunate. I have the Manny MUA palette coming to me soon too. Yikes.


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 11, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Wow! I actually got one order on Saturday and have another coming tomorrow. They are always nice to me on IG and Twitter too. That's unfortunate. I have the Manny MUA palette coming to me soon too. Yikes.



Yeah, it was pretty bad! But on the other hand, I'll never judge or care where people choose spend their hard earned money. It always gets to me when people bash others over that. I'm glad you've always had good relations with them, though! No person deserves to be treated like shit from a company. They only exist because of consumers.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 11, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Yeah, it was pretty bad! But on the other hand, I'll never judge or care where people choose spend their hard earned money. It always gets to me when people bash others over that. I'm glad you've always had good relations with them, though! *No person deserves to be treated like shit from a company. They only exist because of consumers*.


You are absolutely right.


----------



## Tahlia (Apr 12, 2016)

So Jeffree Star pulled out from one of the stockists here in Australia because they started to sell Lime Crime and he doesn't want to be associated with them. I'm so annoyed because the store sold them for $29 and everywhere else I've looked has sold them for $32, so it's gonna be a pain in the ass to buy them once the new products come out. Does anybody know if the JS website ships internationally?


----------



## Shars (Apr 12, 2016)

Tahlia said:


> So Jeffree Star pulled out from one of the stockists here in Australia because they started to sell Lime Crime and he doesn't want to be associated with them. I'm so annoyed because the store sold them for $29 and everywhere else I've looked has sold them for $32, so it's gonna be a pain in the ass to buy them once the new products come out. Does anybody know if the JS website ships internationally?



I know Beautylish ships to Australia... not sure though how much the cost is compared to the US cost of US$18.


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 12, 2016)

Tahlia said:


> So Jeffree Star pulled out from one of the stockists here in Australia because they started to sell Lime Crime and he doesn't want to be associated with them. I'm so annoyed because the store sold them for $29 and everywhere else I've looked has sold them for $32, so it's gonna be a pain in the ass to buy them once the new products come out. Does anybody know if the JS website ships internationally?



Wow he is beyond immature.  I can't deal with him anymore.  He tries to not be involved with Limecrime but the way he behaves is worse than what I have ever seen from Limecrime.  A few weeks back he posted to instagram how Limecrime "stole his idea" about the color of Androgyny (Teddy Bear from Limecrime) and then other times he has thrown shade at them.  He's also a drama queen and was annoying af when telling people to turn on notifications on Instagram so people would still get his pictures at the top of their feed.  He's also rude as hell.  Oh, what's ironic is that some of his colors look identical to Limecrime's and hers were out first.  I can't deal with this petty bs.


----------



## Tahlia (Apr 12, 2016)

Shars said:


> I know Beautylish ships to Australia... not sure though how much the cost is compared to the US cost of US$18.



$18 for shipping?! Wow that's expensive! Thank you though, I'll check it out


----------



## Tahlia (Apr 12, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Wow he is beyond immature.  I can't deal with him anymore.  He tries to not be involved with Limecrime but the way he behaves is worse than what I have ever seen from Limecrime.  A few weeks back he posted to instagram how Limecrime "stole his idea" about the color of Androgyny (Teddy Bear from Limecrime) and then other times he has thrown shade at them.  He's also a drama queen and was annoying af when telling people to turn on notifications on Instagram so people would still get his pictures at the top of their feed.  He's also rude as hell.  Oh, what's ironic is that some of his colors look identical to Limecrime's and hers were out first.  I can't deal with this petty bs.



I agree. His attitude made me really apprehensive about buying any of his products, but I have to admit that I love his liquid lipsticks. Oh yes I saw that Lime Crime post! I thought it was so petty especially how they were around way before he started his makeup line. And like you said, most of his shades are very similar to the LC ones, especially the first few that he released. I mean every company is doing those neutral 90's shades these days anyway so I don't see the big deal.


----------



## Shars (Apr 12, 2016)

Tahlia said:


> $18 for shipping?! Wow that's expensive! Thank you though, I'll check it out



Sorry. I meant the lipsticks are $18 US! I know you were trying to compare prices to see who had the best price for you. I was just saying I wasn't sure if the AUS price would still be the equivalent of the US$18 per lipstick.


----------



## leonah (Apr 12, 2016)

they have free shipping over 50$ for most international orders


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 12, 2016)

Anyone know if Scorpio will only be on his site or if it will also be on Beautylish?

I agree about his attitude.  At first he seemed sassy and take no poo beauty/body positive.  Since getting into his stuff, his personality has just seemed uglier and meaner.  I love his liquid lippies to pieces, though...


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 12, 2016)

Do I want scorpio??? Hrmmmmmmmmmmm...

Do you know if it'll be launching at beautylish?


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 12, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Anyone know if Scorpio will only be on his site or if it will also be on Beautylish?
> 
> I agree about his attitude.  At first he seemed sassy and take no poo beauty/body positive.  Since getting into his stuff, his personality has just seemed uglier and meaner.  I love his liquid lippies to pieces, though...




LOL! Ditto! We posted nearly at the same time.


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 12, 2016)

Re: Scorpio at Beautylish!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 12, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Re: Scorpio at Beautylish!
> 
> View attachment 53540



Fingers crossed because they're so great, and I like grabbing things from other brands to get free shipping.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 12, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> LOL! Ditto! We posted nearly at the same time.



Great minds, my dear!


----------



## KGeezy (Apr 14, 2016)

i'm definitely excited to get scorpio and unicorn blood finally


----------



## KGeezy (Apr 15, 2016)

lmao, did you guys see Jeffree shade the hell out of Kylie Jenner on his snap? I'm so hot and cold when it comes to him as a person but he just gave me so much life lol. He called her out on the crappy, frayed out wands to her brand new out the box glosses and threw them in the trash


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 15, 2016)

KGeezy said:


> lmao, did you guys see Jeffree shade the hell out of Kylie Jenner on his snap? I'm so hot and cold when it comes to him as a person but he just gave me so much life lol. He called her out on the crappy, frayed out wands to her brand new out the box glosses and threw them in the trash



LMAO yes I saw this! I agree, I'm hot and cold with him too, but I 1,000% agree, and would have been livid if I got shitty wands like that. People on her IG defending her like: "chill it's makeup just buy a different wand or use a lip brush." Um, how about no-- not for a $30-ish dollar gloss!


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 16, 2016)

Ordered Unicorn Blood and Scorpio! Looks like he also launched a new shade exclusive to his website. I have enough "terracotta nudes" to last a life time, so I don't feel so bad about missing out on that one..


----------



## KGeezy (Apr 16, 2016)

I just put my order in for Scorpio and Unicorn Blood! happy hauling ladies!


----------



## KGeezy (Apr 16, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Ordered Unicorn Blood and Scorpio! Looks like he also launched a new shade exclusive to his website. I have enough "terracotta nudes" to last a life time, so I don't feel so bad about missing out on that one..



I ordered those too and I agree about Gemini. I have too many dupes in my stash. I ordered from Jeffree's site because beautylish was timing out like crazy


----------



## KGeezy (Apr 16, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> LMAO yes I saw this! I agree, I'm hot and cold with him too, but I 1,000% agree, and would have been livid if I got shitty wands like that. People on her IG defending her like: "chill it's makeup just buy a different wand or use a lip brush." Um, how about no-- not for a $30-ish dollar gloss!




lol yea, people get so weirdly defensive over the kardashians/jenners. I actually go her lip kit in true brown k last week and it's not worth the hype at all. the color is beautiful but it started cracking and fading in the middle  where your lips meet after only an hour. talk about a letdown. That being said, I did manage to order one of her new metallic lippies yesterday . I'm hoping the formula is better than the matte.


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 16, 2016)

KGeezy said:


> I ordered those too and I agree about Gemini. I have too many dupes in my stash. I ordered from Jeffree's site because beautylish was timing out like crazy



BL had them up like 4-ish minutes early. I happened to be browsing to see if I wanted to add anything else to my cart and noticed they were up! So I think that's why I had such a smooth checkout process. Plus I love BL's newer return policy and their free 2 day shipping! 

Hope you love what you got.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 16, 2016)

Got Scorpio and Gemini!  Super happy!


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 16, 2016)

Ahhhh I can't get on beautylish


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 16, 2016)

Mixxi said:


> Ahhhh I can't get on beautylish



Try his site.  Plus Gemini is only on his.  Yeah shipping sucks, but it's just priority.


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 16, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Try his site.  Plus Gemini is only on his.  Yeah shipping sucks, but it's just priority.



Thanks for the info! I've just gone nuts and ordered Gemini, scorpio, Anna Nicole, dominatrix, unicorn blood, root beer lip scrub and pumpkin spice latte lip scrub. So I definitely qualified for free shipping haha.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 16, 2016)

Mixxi said:


> Thanks for the info! I've just gone nuts and ordered Gemini, scorpio, Anna Nicole, dominatrix, unicorn blood, root beer lip scrub and pumpkin spice latte lip scrub. So I definitely qualified for free shipping haha.[/QUOTE
> 
> Yay!!!  Glad you got what you wanted!!


----------



## Mayanas (Apr 16, 2016)

I got scorpio and gemini ??????


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 16, 2016)

Damn, I love Beautylish!! I already got a shipping notification. They created the label and Fedex says it's supposed to be shipping tonight, and arriving by Tuesday! Right after my birthday!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 16, 2016)

There's a swatch comparison of Gemini on JSC's IG.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Apr 17, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> There's a swatch comparison of Gemini on JSC's IG.




Bought it. Been wanting something Similar to Riot for a while.


----------



## smileyt06 (Apr 18, 2016)

I got Scorpio and Unicorn Blood from Beautylish. I also am not a fan but his liquid lipsticks are bomb, but I do not and will not ever order from his site directly again. So unless Gemini gets on Beautylish I won't have it.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 19, 2016)

I ordered Scorpio from his site when it launched on Saturday and got the shipping notification that night. I get it on Thursday. I didn't realize Beautylish would have the new stuff right away...next time. I was able to Pay After Delivery (PayPal) with his site, does Beautylish do that?

Anyone have Gerard's Gravity to compare it to?


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 19, 2016)

Scorpio and Unicorn Blood came in today! I don't think I can rock it, to be honest. I'll keep it because it's unique and I'll try mixing. I saw U-Blood & scorpio mixed on IG and it looked beautiful. I'm sure it'll pair well with other colors, too. It's definitely out of my comfort zone. It's sloppily applied, and I don't have a lipliner that's remotely close to this shade. Also, obviously, my makeup wasn't intended to go with this lip color so it looks a little funny. Not to mention, I did my makeup nearly 10 hours ago and slapped this on out of excitement after work.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 19, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Scorpio and Unicorn Blood came in today! I don't think I can rock it, to be honest. I'll keep it because it's unique and I'll try mixing. I saw U-Blood & scorpio mixed on IG and it looked beautiful. I'm sure it'll pair well with other colors, too. It's definitely out of my comfort zone. *It's sloppily applied, and I don't have a lipliner that's remotely close to this shade. Also, obviously, my makeup wasn't intended to go with this lip color so it looks a little funny. Not to mention, I did my makeup nearly 10 hours ago and slapped this on out of excitement after work.*
> 
> View attachment 53655
> 
> View attachment 53656



Delete all this because you look your usually drop dead self.   I'll admit straight up jealousy for how lovely it looks on you.  I was hoping it would work on me, but the plummy/purple tones are lost, and it's straight (ugly) grey.  Sigh.  I'm not meant to wear these shades.  Hopefully I can salvage the purchase by mixing it...


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 19, 2016)

Anyone have an idea about what in my skin tone is killing these shades on me?


----------



## leonah (Apr 19, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Scorpio and Unicorn Blood came in today! I don't think I can rock it, to be honest. I'll keep it because it's unique and I'll try mixing. I saw U-Blood & scorpio mixed on IG and it looked beautiful. I'm sure it'll pair well with other colors, too. It's definitely out of my comfort zone. It's sloppily applied, and I don't have a lipliner that's remotely close to this shade. Also, obviously, my makeup wasn't intended to go with this lip color so it looks a little funny. Not to mention, I did my makeup nearly 10 hours ago and slapped this on out of excitement after work.
> 
> View attachment 53655
> 
> View attachment 53656



you look good in everything girl. and damn that eyeliner perfection though and may I ask what you use to slay that look?


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 19, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Delete all this because you look your usually drop dead self.   I'll admit straight up jealousy for how lovely it looks on you.  I was hoping it would work on me, but the plummy/purple tones are lost, and it's straight (ugly) grey.  Sigh.  I'm not meant to wear these shades.  Hopefully I can salvage the purchase by mixing it...



Lol, reading that back I was super negative-- I should have put a disclaimer "warning: hangry!" before my post. I get so cranky when hungry. 

Awww no! I'm sorry you don't like it on you. I don't think I'll really wear it alone either. Are you more cool? Neutral? Warm? I think I lean more neutral/cool. It also could be your lip pigmentation! I have the lips of a zombie (like no pigment, so sad lmao) so maybe that's why! Also, I didn't apply that much, so maybe that's why purple showed up more? Hope this helps! But thank you for being so sweet.  I'm not used to branching out of my comfort zone.


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 19, 2016)

leonah said:


> you look good in everything girl. and damn that eyeliner perfection though and may I ask what you use to slay that look?



You are so sweet!

My eyeliner is kat von d trooper liner! It's the way I can apply liner the best, i'm awful at gel and brush. I start with a line out angled how i want it, then draw a triangle back down towards about the middle of my lash line, and fill it in and draw the rest of the line towards my inner corner!  Hope this helps!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 19, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Lol, reading that back I was super negative-- I should have put a disclaimer "warning: hangry!" before my post. I get so cranky when hungry.
> 
> Awww no! I'm sorry you don't like it on you. I don't think I'll really wear it alone either. Are you more cool? Neutral? Warm? I think I lean more neutral/cool. It also could be your lip pigmentation! I have the lips of a zombie (like no pigment, so sad lmao) so maybe that's why! Also, I didn't apply that much, so maybe that's why purple showed up more? Hope this helps! But thank you for being so sweet.  I'm not used to branching out of my comfort zone.



LOL hangry!  Hahahahahaha!

You do look fab and can definitely wear it alone.  I'm pretty darn neutral, but maybe I do run a little warm??  I'll try my dotting and lip brush trick like I do with Androgyny to see if that helps.  I'm not optimistic, lol

You really are my make up twin.  I wear Trooper almost every day.


----------



## KGeezy (Apr 19, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Scorpio and Unicorn Blood came in today! I don't think I can rock it, to be honest. I'll keep it because it's unique and I'll try mixing. I saw U-Blood & scorpio mixed on IG and it looked beautiful. I'm sure it'll pair well with other colors, too. It's definitely out of my comfort zone. It's sloppily applied, and I don't have a lipliner that's remotely close to this shade. Also, obviously, my makeup wasn't intended to go with this lip color so it looks a little funny. Not to mention, I did my makeup nearly 10 hours ago and slapped this on out of excitement after work.
> 
> View attachment 53655
> 
> View attachment 53656



girl bye ! lol it looks AMAZING on you !!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 19, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> LOL hangry!  Hahahahahaha!
> 
> You do look fab and can definitely wear it alone.  I'm pretty darn neutral, but maybe I do run a little warm??  I'll try my dotting and lip brush trick like I do with Androgyny to see if that helps.  I'm not optimistic, lol
> 
> You really are my make up twin.  I wear Trooper almost every day.



LOL! Hangry is definitely too real for me. 

Hmm, maybe! I'm just wondering what would cancel out the grey tones. But yeah, give it a try that way.  

and yes, we so are makeup twins.  it's too funny


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 19, 2016)

KGeezy said:


> girl bye ! lol it looks AMAZING on you !!!



aw thank you! I think I was being too critical of myself because it's super out of my comfort zone! I'll have to wear it around the house to get the confidence to rock it outside! lol


----------



## leonah (Apr 19, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> You are so sweet!
> 
> My eyeliner is kat von d trooper liner! It's the way I can apply liner the best, i'm awful at gel and brush. I start with a line out angled how i want it, then draw a triangle back down towards about the middle of my lash line, and fill it in and draw the rest of the line towards my inner corner!  Hope this helps!



thank you  oh I have heard both good and bad about that liner. does it hold up well? I'm awful too with gel and even if I could do it well I'm just too afraid that it will dry up too quickly and I have been looking for something for the everyday life lol


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 19, 2016)

leonah said:


> thank you  oh I have heard both good and bad about that liner. does it hold up well? I'm awful too with gel and even if I could do it well I'm just too afraid that it will dry up too quickly and I have been looking for something for the everyday life lol



I love the pen, it's super easy for every day wings. I take like a minute on each now, but I've been using that product for years! 

It's not really matte black, but I find that it holds up really well for me. I love it! I don't have watery eyes though.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 19, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Scorpio and Unicorn Blood came in today! I don't think I can rock it, to be honest. I'll keep it because it's unique and I'll try mixing. I saw U-Blood & scorpio mixed on IG and it looked beautiful. I'm sure it'll pair well with other colors, too. It's definitely out of my comfort zone. It's sloppily applied, and I don't have a lipliner that's remotely close to this shade. Also, obviously, my makeup wasn't intended to go with this lip color so it looks a little funny. Not to mention, I did my makeup nearly 10 hours ago and slapped this on out of excitement after work.
> 
> View attachment 53655
> 
> View attachment 53656


This color is gorgeous on you!!


----------



## Shars (Apr 19, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Scorpio and Unicorn Blood came in today! I don't think I can rock it, to be honest. I'll keep it because it's unique and I'll try mixing. I saw U-Blood & scorpio mixed on IG and it looked beautiful. I'm sure it'll pair well with other colors, too. It's definitely out of my comfort zone. It's sloppily applied, and I don't have a lipliner that's remotely close to this shade. Also, obviously, my makeup wasn't intended to go with this lip color so it looks a little funny. Not to mention, I did my makeup nearly 10 hours ago and slapped this on out of excitement after work.
> 
> View attachment 53655
> 
> View attachment 53656



I love this on you!!!! I think with a grey or silver smokey eye it will look BOMB!



laurennnxox said:


> You are so sweet!
> 
> *My eyeliner is kat von d trooper liner!* It's the way I can apply liner the best, i'm awful at gel and brush. I start with a line out angled how i want it, then draw a triangle back down towards about the middle of my lash line, and fill it in and draw the rest of the line towards my inner corner!  Hope this helps!



KVD Trooper liner is the truth! I love that thing. It's just something about the wand/brush that works for me. I quite like the UD perversion felt tip liner because it's SUPER black but it isn't as precise as the KVD one and dries out a lot faster!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 20, 2016)

Ok.  Ya'll be the judges.  I applied very very lightly with a lip brush.  I don't think it's my best look/color, but I think it's workable.  Given the application difficulty it will not be a go-to.


----------



## Shars (Apr 20, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Ok.  Ya'll be the judges.  I applied very very lightly with a lip brush.  I don't think it's my best look/color, but I think it's workable.  Given the application difficulty it will not be a go-to.
> 
> View attachment 53666



I think it looks nice. The task will be to find the right eye look to match with it. In the pic it looks like it has a burgundy undertone on you. Does it look like that in real time... if so, I like it!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 20, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Scorpio and Unicorn Blood came in today! I don't think I can rock it, to be honest. I'll keep it because it's unique and I'll try mixing. I saw U-Blood & scorpio mixed on IG and it looked beautiful. I'm sure it'll pair well with other colors, too. It's definitely out of my comfort zone. It's sloppily applied, and I don't have a lipliner that's remotely close to this shade. Also, obviously, my makeup wasn't intended to go with this lip color so it looks a little funny. Not to mention, I did my makeup nearly 10 hours ago and slapped this on out of excitement after work.
> 
> View attachment 53655
> 
> View attachment 53656


OMG I LOVE IT!!! Mine got delivered today, I can't wait to try it out! I'm glad, I saw a pic comparing it to ColourPop Kapow and they're different. i just need to see if it's close to Gerard Cosmetics Gravity...


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 20, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Scorpio and Unicorn Blood came in today! I don't think I can rock it, to be honest. I'll keep it because it's unique and I'll try mixing. I saw U-Blood & scorpio mixed on IG and it looked beautiful. I'm sure it'll pair well with other colors, too. It's definitely out of my comfort zone. It's sloppily applied, and I don't have a lipliner that's remotely close to this shade. Also, obviously, my makeup wasn't intended to go with this lip color so it looks a little funny. Not to mention, I did my makeup nearly 10 hours ago and slapped this on out of excitement after work.
> 
> View attachment 53655
> 
> View attachment 53656



Ummmm.....Lauren, you look gorgeous.


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 20, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Ok.  Ya'll be the judges.  I applied very very lightly with a lip brush.  I don't think it's my best look/color, but I think it's workable.  Given the application difficulty it will not be a go-to.
> 
> View attachment 53666



I really like this on you!


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 20, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Ok.  Ya'll be the judges.  I applied very very lightly with a lip brush.  I don't think it's my best look/color, but I think it's workable.  Given the application difficulty it will not be a go-to.
> 
> View attachment 53666



Hmm, I really like it! It's unique an different. But I get what you mean about not being a go-to.



montREALady said:


> OMG I LOVE IT!!! Mine got delivered today, I can't wait to try it out! I'm glad, I saw a pic comparing it to ColourPop Kapow and they're different. i just need to see if it's close to Gerard Cosmetics Gravity...


Thank you!!! 



NaomiH said:


> Ummmm.....Lauren, you look gorgeous.


Aww, thank you! (':


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 20, 2016)

Shars said:


> I think it looks nice. The task will be to find the right eye look to match with it. In the pic it looks like it has a burgundy undertone on you. Does it look like that in real time... if so, I like it!



Thanks!  I put it on so sheer, my lip color may have made it look that way.  On me, it is mostly grey with hints of purple when applied lightly with a brush.  I agree on needing a whole look for it...any suggestions?



NaomiH said:


> I really like this on you!



Thank you!  I'm still not sure, but I love it, so I want to make it work.



laurennnxox said:


> Hmm, I really like it! It's unique an different. But I get what you mean about not being a go-to.



Yeah...I'm hoping Gemini shows soon!  I should have done the pay on delivery PP like @MontREALady.  If I don't receive a notice tomorrow, I will be emailing. Sigh.  I HATE ordering from his site...and this is with paid shipping.


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 21, 2016)

I think it looks great on both of you! I'm slightly worried about it coming and not suiting me.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 21, 2016)

Did some swatch comparisons:



I like the color, packaging and applicator, don't care for the smell of it. It doesn't completely dry down and reminds me if NYX's Lip Lingeries in that aspect. I lined it with Avon's Mystery Mauve Glimmerstick liner. Matches almost perfectly.


----------



## Shars (Apr 21, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Did some swatch comparisons:
> View attachment 53678
> 
> 
> ...



Ooohhh. I like it on you!! I still haven't taken the plunge and ordered any of his products. Something about him I just don't like (lol) but everytime I try to order, something happens.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 21, 2016)

Shars said:


> Ooohhh. I like it on you!! I still haven't taken the plunge and ordered any of his products. Something about him I just don't like (lol) but everytime I try to order, something happens.



I know, he creeps me out but I took the plunge. I'm in no rush to spend $23 with shipping on another one though tbh.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 21, 2016)

leonah said:


> you look good in everything girl. and damn that eyeliner perfection though and may I ask what you use to slay that look?





laurennnxox said:


> You are so sweet!
> 
> My eyeliner is kat von d trooper liner! It's the way I can apply liner the best, i'm awful at gel and brush. I start with a line out angled how i want it, then draw a triangle back down towards about the middle of my lash line, and fill it in and draw the rest of the line towards my inner corner!  Hope this helps!


I agree! She can wear anything leonah! Speaking of slaying eyeliner, I'm such a sucker for stupidity, I ordered the Beauty Blender Liner Designer last night! Just because of sheer curiosity and laziness. Watched a couple videos beforehand and it was a wrap, lolll.

http://www.beautyblender.com/shop/category/new/liner-designer.html


----------



## montREALady (Apr 21, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Ok.  Ya'll be the judges.  I applied very very lightly with a lip brush.  I don't think it's my best look/color, but I think it's workable.  Given the application difficulty it will not be a go-to.
> 
> View attachment 53666



I like it on you. Funny, I like the way the applicator is shaped. I don't have anything like it. Made for a good application.


----------



## leonah (Apr 21, 2016)

really? I hate the fluffy applicator.. too messy. I like applicators like lime crimes, kvd or abh. like a smaller type and not too fluffy


----------



## montREALady (Apr 21, 2016)

leonah said:


> really? I hate the fluffy applicator.. too messy. I like applicators like lime crimes, kvd or abh. like a smaller type and not too fluffy



I guess it depends on lip size and what's comfortable. I like the Kylie applicator because it's small. My favorite is the NYX Intense Butter Gloss applicator tip!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 21, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Did some swatch comparisons:
> View attachment 53678
> 
> 
> ...



Hotness!!!!



montREALady said:


> I know, he creeps me out but I took the plunge. I'm in no rush to spend $23 with shipping on another one though tbh.



Use Beautylish...free shipping at $35.



montREALady said:


> I like it on you. Funny, I like the way the applicator is shaped. I don't have anything like it. Made for a good application.



Thank you!!

I actually LOVE the applicator, but I can't use it for this shade because it applies too much product, making me look scary.  I have to dot just a couple dots and sheer out with lip brush.  I don't have that issue with other shades...just this one and Androgyny (if I don't want it vampy).


----------



## montREALady (Apr 21, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Hotness!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!

Yes I can use Beautylish, but sometimes I don't want to even spend $35, hahaha! 

Ah yes, I get what you mean re the applicator.


----------



## leonah (Apr 21, 2016)

yeah i like the shape and everything about it except its fluffy fur I like a clean cut/shave fur on the applicator lol!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 21, 2016)

leonah said:


> yeah i like the shape and everything about it except its fluffy fur I like a clean cut/shave fur on the applicator lol!



If you have to dab on or paint your lips, I think it's crap/messy/hard to use, but if you can manage to apply smoothly across without lifting up, I think it makes a nice sharp line.  I'm usually not able to do that, but luckily can with his stuff.


----------



## leonah (Apr 21, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> If you have to dab on or paint your lips, I think it's crap/messy/hard to use, but if you can manage to apply smoothly across without lifting up, I think it makes a nice sharp line.  I'm usually not able to do that, but luckily can with his stuff.



yeah I'm literally awful at clean crisp lines both on lip products and eyeliner so I'm still practicing


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 21, 2016)

leonah said:


> yeah I'm literally awful at clean crisp lines both on lip products and eyeliner so I'm still practicing



I usually am, too.  That's why I like this applicator (for me).  All others, I'm hopeless, haha!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 21, 2016)

Metallic liquid lipstick for summer, in July!
I'm pretty sure this will be apart of his LE summer velour liquid lipsticks


----------



## Mayanas (Apr 21, 2016)

I got my order this morning.


----------



## Mayanas (Apr 21, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> Metallic liquid lipstick for summer, in July!
> I'm pretty sure this will be apart of his LE summer velour liquid lipsticks
> View attachment 53688




i dont want to buy more lippies


----------



## omgginalol (Apr 21, 2016)

Does anyone else feel like the new formula for celebrity skin is way worse than the old formula? The color is completely different and I hate it!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 22, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> Metallic liquid lipstick for summer, in July!
> I'm pretty sure this will be apart of his LE summer velour liquid lipsticks
> View attachment 53688


Saw the Specktra post this morning on IG. Good stuff.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 22, 2016)

Mayanas said:


> i dont want to buy more lippies



Fack girl, I completely feel you on this, it's getting to be ridic now. I want Kylie's Reign but it has to align where they are released and I have money to blow, lol!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Apr 22, 2016)

@montREALady  Scorpio looks dope on you and I love your hair! SLAY!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 23, 2016)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> @montREALady  Scorpio looks dope on you and I love your hair! SLAY!



Thanks girly!! I wore it again yesterday, I love it!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 23, 2016)

reading about the attitudes of these bloggers turned makeup sellers, I'm just about done with them all.  I'll stick to the professional companies.


----------



## Bubek07 (Apr 27, 2016)

i realy need doll parts, rose matter and the peach higlighter


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 27, 2016)

New stuff


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 27, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> reading about the attitudes of these bloggers turned makeup sellers, I'm just about done with them all.  I'll stick to the professional companies.



Same.  I'm actually so surprised that SO MANY people love Jeffree. I feel like they love his sassy, doesn't give a sh** attitude, yet he's a really really mean person.  Limecrime wasn't forgiven for her shenanigans, Gerard Cosmetics hasn't really been forgiven either, but Jeffree is allowed to behave like an ass because he's a cool, androgynous guy.  Nah, no thanks.  I've seen what he's said to people, calling them nasty names.  He also used to post racist videos and do dumb crap on Youtube way back when.  He rubs me the wrong way, so I'll also stick to my professional makeup companies who I can trust.


----------



## Bubek07 (Apr 27, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Gerard Cosmetics hasn't really been forgiven either


im thinking of ordering mind telling me what happened


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 27, 2016)

Bubek07 said:


> im thinking of ordering mind telling me what happened



A while back, some vlogger posted her reviews on the products on Youtube and they weren't good ones, and the owner of Gerard Cosmetics started insulting her and calling her ugly, and Mannymua also joined in and started calling her ugly.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 27, 2016)

Finally got my Gemini today!  LOVE it!!  It may be my favorite.  Definitely reminiscent of KVD Lolita on me.

Not a fan of his attitude, but darn if these aren't the perfect liquid lips for me.


----------



## Shars (Apr 27, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Finally got my Gemini today!  LOVE it!!  It may be my favorite.  Definitely reminiscent of KVD Lolita on me.
> 
> Not a fan of his attitude, but darn if these aren't the perfect liquid lips for me.



That's the same way I feel about Limecrime, their drama and their Velvetines.... my favourite liquid lipstick formula so far.


----------



## leonah (Apr 27, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Finally got my Gemini today!  LOVE it!!  It may be my favorite.  Definitely reminiscent of KVD Lolita on me.
> 
> Not a fan of his attitude, but darn if these aren't the perfect liquid lips for me.



would you mind swatch a comparison if you have lolita too?


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 27, 2016)

Shars said:


> That's the same way I feel about Limecrime, their drama and their Velvetines.... my favourite liquid lipstick formula so far.



I've never tried LC.  I hate drama...it's why I'm conflicted with JSC.  At first, he seemed like a really open, beauty-positive person with a diva persona.  Now, it seems like he may just be hateful and narcissistic.



leonah said:


> would you mind swatch a comparison if you have lolita too?



I would be glad to!  The light is already gone to crap here, but I will try to remember to do it tomorrow.


----------



## Shars (Apr 27, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I've never tried LC.  I hate drama...it's why I'm conflicted with JSC.  At first, he seemed like a really open, beauty-positive person with a diva persona.  Now, it seems like he may just be hateful and narcissistic.
> 
> 
> 
> I would be glad to!  The light is already gone to crap here, but I will try to remember to do it tomorrow.



LC seemed to have learned their lesson. I don't follow their social media pages but I have not heard any drama concerning them in a looooonnnng time (long by social media standards lol). I must say though they have sales way more often than they did before - if they ever did before. So I only buy when there's a sale. It's like my way of saying "eff you" to them lol. I don't know what it is with JS though, I just don't take to him... I do want to try at least one of his lipsticks though and maybe that odd coloured highlighter he's bringing out. I'll be purchasing through Beautylish for sure though.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 27, 2016)

Some news for fall 2016 with pictures from his factory


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 27, 2016)

Shars said:


> LC seemed to have learned their lesson. I don't follow their social media pages but I have not heard any drama concerning them in a looooonnnng time (long by social media standards lol). I must say though they have sales way more often than they did before - if they ever did before. So I only buy when there's a sale. It's like my way of saying "eff you" to them lol. I don't know what it is with JS though, I just don't take to him... I do want to try at least one of his lipsticks though and maybe that odd coloured highlighter he's bringing out. I'll be purchasing through Beautylish for sure though.



Yeah, I try to only buy through Beautylish, but one look at Gemini, and I knew I needed it.  It does not disappoint for me.  It's definitely dupable color-wise, but again, love this formula.  Unicorn Blood is a great one to try if you like reds.  Angrogyny is also gorgeous, but it's very skin tone-dependent.


----------



## Bubek07 (Apr 28, 2016)

thank you for the info ladies
im annoyed by jeffrees videos the pot smoking seems so forced like hes trying treally hard to be cool
im in love with masochist and doll parts from the moment i saw swatches so i will be getting them
i had lime crime beet it, apparently i got a bad batch because it was really sticky but a friend of mine like the shade so much so i gave it to her
so far out of all of the brands i like KVD most and her liquid lipstick formula is by far the best

ps does anyone have both kvd mother and js doll parts to swatch them for me?


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 28, 2016)

KVD Lolita, JSC Gemini, KVD Bow N' Arrow 




ETA: I have the most recent formulation of Lolita


----------



## leonah (Apr 28, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> KVD Lolita, JSC Gemini, KVD Bow N' Arrow
> 
> View attachment 53811
> 
> ...



all of them are so pretty! thanks allie


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 28, 2016)

leonah said:


> all of them are so pretty! thanks allie



You're welcome! 

I will add that even though they look slightly different swatched, it is not noticeable on my lips.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 28, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Same.  I'm actually so surprised that SO MANY people love Jeffree. I feel like they love his sassy, doesn't give a sh** attitude, yet he's a really really mean person.  Limecrime wasn't forgiven for her shenanigans, Gerard Cosmetics hasn't really been forgiven either, but Jeffree is allowed to behave like an ass because he's a cool, androgynous guy.  Nah, no thanks.  I've seen what he's said to people, calling them nasty names.  He also used to post racist videos and do dumb crap on Youtube way back when.  He rubs me the wrong way, so I'll also stick to my professional makeup companies who I can trust.


  That's not cool.  I get snarky, but when you are being an ass? NOt necessary, and I'm starting to get tired of this "boom" "drop the mic" culture.  WHen did making a point turn into making insults or being an asshole? 

Unfortunately, with professional companies, we'll never know how they really feel, but at least they aren't on youtube running their mouths.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Apr 29, 2016)

Gemini looks more orange on me. It has a little brown in it but I'm actually surprised because I really love it. I was hoping that it would be a dupe for Riot and I'm actually pleased as it seems a shade lighter and that's fine with me based on online swatches.

 Sometimes the things that Jeffree says sound out there and crazy to me. But, as far as the customer service of his company goes  so far I always get a response to my emails and I always know what's going on because Jeffree continues to post on Instagram and be transparent. I love that. I definitely know about some of the racist things that he said in the past but   As corny as it sounds everybody has to grow up and is young at one point or another. So we may do or say things we might not necessarily do  if we were older. 

 I do sometimes feel like some of his persona is taken from black women  but I think that that's the general problem most drag queens even though he himself does not identify as one.

 I saw someone mention that they don't appreciate his constant pot smoking. I totally understand not everyone is going to agree with someone who runs a company doing something they may not like or agree with him that he actually Smokes weed for his anxiety. If you follow him on YouTube there is a video where he explains it I just can't remember  the name of it.  I also feel like popular people on my make up companies tend to do things that everybody Can possibly be mad about. It's bound to happen. KVD  said that people who eat meat are worse than the guy who killed Cecil the lion. I've never tried her brand before  but her saying that wouldn't stop me because me eating meat has nothing to do with me liking makeup


----------



## Bubek07 (Apr 29, 2016)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> I saw someone mention that they don't appreciate his constant pot smoking. I totally understand not everyone is going to agree with someone who runs a company doing something they may not like or agree with him that he actually Smokes weed for his anxiety. If you follow him on YouTube there is a video where he explains it I just can't remember the name of it. I also feel like popular people on my make up companies tend to do things that everybody Can possibly be mad about. It's bound to happen. KVD said that people who eat meat are worse than the guy who killed Cecil the lion. I've never tried her brand before but her saying that wouldn't stop me because me eating meat has nothing to do with me liking makeup



i don't mind or dislike him smoking, his choice to be fair
but when i watch his videos it looks to me like hes forcing it, that kind the annoying part to me

and i agree with you on the KVD thing
everyone has a right to have an opinion and people will be offended by them if voiced because we dont all have same opinions


----------



## KGeezy (Apr 29, 2016)

So I ended up getting doll parts and gemini thru Jeffrees site . I was placing my order on Beautylish but Gemini sold out as I was checking out, blahhh


----------



## montREALady (Apr 29, 2016)

KGeezy said:


> So I ended up getting doll parts and gemini thru Jeffrees site . I was placing my order on Beautylish but Gemini sold out as I was checking out, blahhh



Why am I not hyped for Gemini? Someone made a dupe with some ColourPop colors. Frick & Frack and Instigator.


----------



## KGeezy (Apr 29, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Why am I not hyped for Gemini? Someone made a dupe with some ColourPop colors. Frick & Frack and Instigator.



tbh I'm not that crazy for it either, I have dupes for it as well but I love Jefree's formula so much that I figured I might as well get it . Also I just wanted an excuse for a little retail therapy lol, it's been a hell of a week


----------



## montREALady (Apr 29, 2016)

KGeezy said:


> tbh I'm not that crazy for it either, I have dupes for it as well but I love Jefree's formula so much that I figured I might as well get it . Also I just wanted an excuse for a little retail therapy lol, it's been a hell of a week



Girl you deserve it! I was just wondering what I was missing! I ran straight for Scorpio when they launched! LOL. I like the formula, actually I like the applicator more. What are you comparing it to that you like it so much?


----------



## SassyWonder (Apr 29, 2016)

I missed Gemini and Scorpio again today. I've been way off my makeup game lately.


----------



## Bubek07 (Apr 30, 2016)

i finally got doll parts
hopefully it wint be the same as kvd mother


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 30, 2016)

Ordered Doll Parts yesterday on Beautylish and it's shipped already. My order for scorpio and Gemini etc on jefree's website only just shipped.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 1, 2016)

Limited  edition shades, sold in a bundle & individually!
Watermelon infused, launching in July


----------



## laurennnxox (May 2, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> Limited  edition shades, sold in a bundle & individually!
> Watermelon infused, launching in July
> View attachment 53881



 (lmao this smiley, I can't)

I NEED THESE! I don't even know the colors but... yesss.


----------



## Bubek07 (May 2, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> Limited  edition shades, sold in a bundle & individually!
> Watermelon infused, launching in July
> View attachment 53881



WATERMELON!!!!!!! i need all of em


----------



## Mixxi (May 2, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> (lmao this smiley, I can't)
> 
> I NEED THESE! I don't even know the colors but... yesss.



YES ABSOLUTE NECESSITY!!! Haha. I love watermelon <3 and that yellow packaging is gorgeous. I just hope JS sorts out his stock level so these don't sell out in 2 seconds.


----------



## NaomiH (May 2, 2016)

SassyWonder said:


> I missed Gemini and Scorpio again today. I've been way off my makeup game lately.



I missed them too, Sassy. After lots of flip flopping,  I decided I wanted them and failed.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (May 2, 2016)

Gemini will be back in 9 days.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 3, 2016)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Gemini looks more orange on me. It has a little brown in it but I'm actually surprised because I really love it. I was hoping that it would be a dupe for Riot and I'm actually pleased as it seems a shade lighter and that's fine with me based on online swatches.
> 
> Sometimes the things that Jeffree says sound out there and crazy to me. But, as far as the customer service of his company goes  so far I always get a response to my emails and I always know what's going on because Jeffree continues to post on Instagram and be transparent. I love that. I definitely know about some of the racist things that he said in the past but   As corny as it sounds everybody has to grow up and is young at one point or another. So we may do or say things we might not necessarily do  if we were older.
> 
> ...


I hate the stereotypical black girl sassy attitude that gay men and drag queens portray.  I've even had some approach me like that.  I just pause.  It's offensive, not a compliment.  But that's a whole nother issue.  Still wary of buying from these independent beauty sellers.

KVD's comment sounds stupid to me, but I don't really buy her stuff. 

I couldn't care less about Jeffree's pot smoking though.


----------



## NaomiH (May 3, 2016)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Gemini will be back in 9 days.



Thanks!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 7, 2016)

View attachment 54038

Beauty Killer palette $ 45, launches May 25th


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 7, 2016)

Swatches!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 7, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> View attachment 54038
> 
> Beauty Killer palette $ 45, launches May 25th





Dolly Snow said:


> Swatches!
> View attachment 54039



I could see this being awesome for a lot of people, but thankfully, it's not calling to me.  My poor wallet can breathe...a little...


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 7, 2016)

Swatch comparisons of Hoe Hoe hoe & Rich Blood from dupethat on Instagram


----------



## NaomiH (May 7, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> Swatch comparisons of Hoe Hoe hoe & Rich Blood from dupethat on Instagram
> View attachment 54065



Wow,  those are close!  I can see RB is just a TEENSY bit darker without the shimmer of HHH. Since I have HHH,this might have to be a skip.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 8, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Wow,  those are close!  I can see RB is just a TEENSY bit darker without the shimmer of HHH. Since I have HHH,this might have to be a skip.



RB is supposed to have glitter/shimmer, too based on a video I saw.  I guess just not as much.  I have HHH and will be skipping RB.


----------



## Haven (May 8, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> KVD Lolita, JSC Gemini, KVD Bow N' Arrow
> 
> View attachment 53811
> 
> ...



Thank you for posting this. I have Lolita and bow n arrow, so I can skip Gemini.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 8, 2016)

Haven said:


> Thank you for posting this. I have Lolita and bow n arrow, so I can skip Gemini.



You're welcome!  I would have skipped, but I love JSC formula so much.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 8, 2016)

Swatches of the Skin frosts, launching May 25th
Pic: @stylebybare on Instagram


----------



## NaomiH (May 9, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> Swatches of the Skin frosts, launching May 25th
> Pic: @stylebybare on Instagram
> View attachment 54082



Peach Goddess shall be mine!


----------



## montREALady (May 10, 2016)

I fell down the Gemini rabbit hole just now. They restocked at 3pm ET.


----------



## montREALady (May 10, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Peach Goddess shall be mine!



Me too! And those pans are humongous!!


----------



## laurennnxox (May 10, 2016)

Gave in and ordered Gemini today on the restock from BL. Even though I have a million shades like it, (Lolita 1&2, Double Dare, etc. etc.) But this formula is just too bomb! I can't wait for mannequin from his new launch in a few weeks (months?) 

I'm not feeling the palette too much, but DAMN I need Ice Cold! So excited for that!


----------



## montREALady (May 11, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Gave in and ordered Gemini today on the restock from BL. Even though I have a million shades like it, (Lolita 1&2, Double Dare, etc. etc.) But this formula is just too bomb! I can't wait for mannequin from his new launch in a few weeks (months?)
> 
> I'm not feeling the palette too much, but DAMN I need Ice Cold! So excited for that!



I saw a comparison with Lolita and it didn't look similar to me, loll. I got Lolita at The Makeup Show a couple weeks ago finally, 30% off was just right for me to do that. Ha! I can't wait for Rose Matter, that looks so pretty for the summer. It was supposed to release since April! Since the highlighters are launching on the same day I may pass on the e/s palette and just get the peach highlighter. I want it because the colors are pretty and the pan sizes big, but I don't need another palette...or highlighter for that matter, lolll. I'll just shut up. And Becca/Jaclyn palette launches the next day. This is too much makeup.


----------



## laurennnxox (May 11, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I saw a comparison with Lolita and it didn't look similar to me, loll. I got Lolita at The Makeup Show a couple weeks ago finally, 30% off was just right for me to do that. Ha! I can't wait for Rose Matter, that looks so pretty for the summer. It was supposed to release since April! Since the highlighters are launching on the same day I may pass on the e/s palette and just get the peach highlighter. I want it because the colors are pretty and the pan sizes big, but I don't need another palette...or highlighter for that matter, lolll. I'll just shut up. And Becca/Jaclyn palette launches the next day. This is too much makeup.



I hope they look different enough on me!  Gemini will be delivered tomorrow. Damn, I love BL's fast shipping. 

and YES that Jaclyn Hill palette. I MUST HAVE. I might... might.. even pass up on Ice Cold for now and get her face palette instead. I'm not all that convinced the Ice Cold is much different than Becca's Pearl and I have that in my Champagne Glow Trio highlight palette and I don't reach for it as much as champagne pop.


----------



## montREALady (May 11, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> I hope they look different enough on me!  Gemini will be delivered tomorrow. Damn, I love BL's fast shipping.
> 
> and YES that Jaclyn Hill palette. I MUST HAVE. I might... might.. even pass up on Ice Cold for now and get her face palette instead. I'm not all that convinced the Ice Cold is much different than Becca's Pearl and I have that in my Champagne Glow Trio highlight palette and I don't reach for it as much as champagne pop.


I was going to place this order with BL but I left my desk for a minute and it was gone like 2 mins after it launched. Which I didn't realize, I thought they didn't put it up yet, then realized Celebrity Skin was stocked so Gemini must have sold out. Anyway, I just got Gemini on the JS website. It shipped too but from Cali to NYC takes longer. 

My issue with the JH palette is I don't reach for Champagne Pop. I was never a huge fan, not sure why, maybe it's too cool for my skintone, I dunno. Since getting Dupethat x Ofra's You Glow Girl, I reach for that more than Pearl.


----------



## KGeezy (May 11, 2016)

I'm excited for the skin frosts but I think King Tut would be the only one that works for my skin tone . I loveeee Peach Goddess but I think it's gonna look ashy on me


----------



## boschicka (May 11, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I saw a comparison with Lolita and it didn't look similar to me, loll. I got Lolita at The Makeup Show a couple weeks ago finally, 30% off was just right for me to do that. Ha! I can't wait for Rose Matter, that looks so pretty for the summer. It was supposed to release since April! Since the highlighters are launching on the same day I may pass on the e/s palette and just get the peach highlighter. I want it because the colors are pretty and the pan sizes big,* but I don't need another palette...or highlighter for that matter, lolll. I'll just shut up.* And Becca/Jaclyn palette launches the next day. This is too much makeup.



Preach!!!


----------



## Sabrunka (May 11, 2016)

I ended up grabbing Doll Parts and Celebrity Skin.  I used to own CS and sold it (not sure why..) now I want it again lol.  I don't like him, but whatever, his lipsticks are aiiiiight... I kinda got over my spaz I had a few pages back, lol!


----------



## montREALady (May 11, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Preach!!!


LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! It's a sickness! I was meant to be rich and just parade around all day wearing makeup and changing it all day I think!



Sabrunka said:


> I ended up grabbing Doll Parts and Celebrity Skin.  I used to own CS and sold it (not sure why..) now I want it again lol.  I don't like him, but whatever, his lipsticks are aiiiiight... I kinda got over my spaz I had a few pages back, lol!


I thought about Celebrity Skin hard but decided to go with Gemini. I also am liking how Posh Spice looks on people but I'm obsessed with grey-toned nudes and I think I have enough, lol.


----------



## montREALady (May 11, 2016)

Richblood launches on Tuesday (17th) at 10am PT. *sigh* I don't think I need that one though.


----------



## Mixxi (May 11, 2016)

I really need Rose matter and rich blood. I don't know what to think of the highlighters. I assume the ice cold will be like becca pearl which I already have. King tut and peach goddess look like they might be too pigmented for my skin tone and the green one... Well... I just can't think when I'd ever wear that? I have my eye on the palette but it's not an absolute must have for me.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 11, 2016)

Of course I decided I'm interested in this brand hella late. Anyone know the deal with Scorpio? It's the only color I want, but it hasn't come back. Is it limited edition or is it just not it's turn to come back yet?


----------



## laurennnxox (May 11, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> Of course I decided I'm interested in this brand hella late. Anyone know the deal with Scorpio? It's the only color I want, but it hasn't come back. Is it limited edition or is it just not it's turn to come back yet?



I don't remember reading that it was LE. He seems to restock in cycles. Lately he's been great at restocking Gemini. I think there is another restock sometime next week? Maybe Scorpio will come back then? He always announces on twitter, snapchat, and Instagram plenty of time in advance.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 11, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> Of course I decided I'm interested in this brand hella late. Anyone know the deal with Scorpio? It's the only color I want, but it hasn't come back. Is it limited edition or is it just not it's turn to come back yet?



The company is so small versus the demand that they do have stock issues.  Check his site and Beautylish (and honestly, I'd just wait to get it on Beautylish).  I think it's perm, but it's new, so it won't stay in stock long when it comes back.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 11, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> Of course I decided I'm interested in this brand hella late. Anyone know the deal with Scorpio? It's the only color I want, but it hasn't come back. Is it limited edition or is it just not it's turn to come back yet?


Scorpio will be back next Tuesday 5/17 at 10 am pst...along with Gemini and Rich Blood.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 11, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> The company is so small versus the demand that they do have stock issues.  Check his site and Beautylish (and honestly, I'd just wait to get it on Beautylish).  I think it's perm, but it's new, so it won't stay in stock long when it comes back.



Thanks. I got the Beautylish notification thing set, but I am impatient. I kept reading about the other shades being restocked, but nothing for Scorpio. 



Dolly Snow said:


> Scorpio will be back next Tuesday 5/17 at 10 am pst...along with Gemini and Rich Blood.



Thank Yoouuuuu!


----------



## montREALady (May 11, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> Of course I decided I'm interested in this brand hella late. Anyone know the deal with Scorpio? It's the only color I want, but it hasn't come back. Is it limited edition or is it just not it's turn to come back yet?



Me too. Scorpio was my first purchase and I just ordered Gemini yesterday. 

Scorpio:


----------



## shontay07108 (May 12, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> I don't remember reading that it was LE. He seems to restock in cycles. Lately he's been great at restocking Gemini. I think there is another restock sometime next week? Maybe Scorpio will come back then? He always announces on twitter, snapchat, and Instagram plenty of time in advance.



I missed your response somehow. Oops lol. It's supposed to come back next week and I will be stalking. 



montREALady said:


> Me too. Scorpio was my first purchase and I just ordered Gemini yesterday.
> 
> Scorpio:
> View attachment 54131
> ...



Yeah, I def need that. I saw it on someone in a youtube video and I went crazy. Gotta have it.


----------



## montREALady (May 13, 2016)

My Gemini is being delivered today


----------



## montREALady (May 14, 2016)

Gemini



Promo postcard for the Skin Frosts


Front. Yasssss!!



Back


----------



## sullenxriot182 (May 15, 2016)

I am so excited for the highlighters and shadow palette. I am definitely going to get the palette and the Ice Cold skin frost. I really want Peach Goddess but I figure that will be more of a blush for me lol


----------



## Bubek07 (May 15, 2016)

id love to get the peach one but its sooooo big ill never use it up xD
plus im gonna wait untill there are more swatches


----------



## shontay07108 (May 17, 2016)

Alright, I got Scorpio from the restock today and decided to throw in the Pumpkin Spice lip scrub. Let me see what all the fuss is about with these things.


----------



## laurennnxox (May 18, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> Alright, I got Scorpio from the restock today and decided to throw in the Pumpkin Spice lip scrub. Let me see what all the fuss is about with these things.



Hope you love it! His formula is likely my favorite. I reach for his LLs the most. I can't wait until mannequin comes out, looks like the perfect nude for me.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 18, 2016)

So JSC said Mannequin will NOT be launching with the palettes.  It will be early June instead. I'm bummed because I WANT!  No word on Rose Matter or the metallic lip.

BUT I found this while perusing IG:

View attachment 54250


Credit to HSC and the IG user.  It says July, so I'm betting this is one of the yellow tube watermelon scented ones!


----------



## Kaidan (May 19, 2016)

I'm so perplexed that Jeffree Star has resurfaced from Myspace/short-lived music career/scene famous to Instagram famous and with his own makeup brand to boot. I really want to try his brand and give it a chance since his liquid lipsticks are often praised and I like several of the colors, but then I remember his history of being messy asf and say "nah."  He's toned down the messiness a bit on Instagram though.


----------



## montREALady (May 19, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> Alright, I got Scorpio from the restock today and decided to throw in the Pumpkin Spice lip scrub. Let me see what all the fuss is about with these things.


Yay!! I thought of you when it restocked!



GreenEyedAllie said:


> So JSC said Mannequin will NOT be launching with the palettes.  It will be early June instead. I'm bummed because I WANT!  No word on Rose Matter or the metallic lip.
> 
> BUT I found this while perusing IG:
> 
> ...


I saw on IG that Rose Matter is also early June.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 19, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Yay!! I thought of you when it restocked!
> 
> 
> I saw on IG that Rose Matter is also early June.



Then this release will be a big skippity-do-da for me unless I cave on Peach Goddess and/or Mint Condition.  Considering how many higlighters I have, and how much stuff I've bought recently, I will probably still avoid the fray and wait to see more swatches on more people.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 19, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Yay!! I thought of you when it restocked!
> 
> 
> I saw on IG that Rose Matter is also early June.



Aww.  I can't wait to get it. It hasn't shipped yet, but I'm trying not to be impatient.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 19, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> So JSC said Mannequin will NOT be launching with the palettes.  It will be early June instead. I'm bummed because I WANT!  No word on Rose Matter or the metallic lip.
> 
> BUT I found this while perusing IG:
> 
> ...



Saw on IG that this shade is billed as a "LE pale lavender nude" and will be called "Virginity" because of course.


----------



## Sabrunka (May 19, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Saw on IG that this shade is billed as a "LE pale lavender nude" and will be called "Virginity" because of course.



Blech, that color looks and sounds like it will make my skin look jaundice.  It's kinda funny actually, if I try to wear lavender lips or really cool pale pinks, I seriously look nasty lmao.  I am interested in rose matter and mannequin tho... Looks like both may work for me!


----------



## montREALady (May 19, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Then this release will be a big skippity-do-da for me unless I cave on Peach Goddess and/or Mint Condition.  Considering how many higlighters I have, and how much stuff I've bought recently, I will probably still avoid the fray and wait to see more swatches on more people.


I'm getting Peach Goddess. I wanted the palette but I may chill on that.



shontay07108 said:


> Aww.  I can't wait to get it. It hasn't shipped yet, but I'm trying not to be impatient.


It's so funny, I wish there was a way we could notify each other about something quickly around here. Instead of posting and hoping the person sees it. Hahaha! They ship super fast.  I got my last two orders in like 3 days. You ordered from his site or beautylish? Both are fast.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 19, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I'm getting Peach Goddess. I wanted the palette but I may chill on that.
> 
> 
> It's so funny, I wish there was a way we could notify each other about something quickly around here. Instead of posting and hoping the person sees it. Hahaha! They ship super fast.  I got my last two orders in like 3 days. You ordered from his site or beautylish? Both are fast.



I ordered from his site. 

I was stalking just before the release time. I don't play games.

ETA: I just got my shipment notification!


----------



## Sabrunka (May 19, 2016)

I got my doll parts lippie today! It's really pretty actually, I like! Now I think it'll look even prettier with a full face of makeup  yahoo!


----------



## laurennnxox (May 19, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> So JSC said Mannequin will NOT be launching with the palettes.  It will be early June instead. I'm bummed because I WANT!  No word on Rose Matter or the metallic lip.
> 
> BUT I found this while perusing IG:
> 
> ...


nooooo  I was hoping it would launch then. Damn, he teases stuff soooooo early. It's like hoping for hype. It kills me!


----------



## shontay07108 (May 19, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> I got my doll parts lippie today! It's really pretty actually, I like! Now I think it'll look even prettier with a full face of makeup  yahoo!
> 
> View attachment 54278



It looks great on you!


----------



## laurennnxox (May 19, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> I got my doll parts lippie today! It's really pretty actually, I like! Now I think it'll look even prettier with a full face of makeup  yahoo!
> 
> View attachment 54278



yay! I looove it on you! So beautiful


----------



## laurennnxox (May 19, 2016)

Here's a photo of me the other day wearing Gemini. I'm so glad I picked it up! It's actually my favorite of all of my "terracotta" type nudes. It's just the right undertone for me. 

View attachment 54289


edit: man, idk why the thumbnail is so blurry :/ but the full size is fine when you click on it!

also, lol at being in the exact same spot for this selfie as my avatar. can you tell where the good lighting is in this house?


----------



## boschicka (May 19, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Here's a photo of me the other day wearing Gemini. I'm so glad I picked it up! It's actually my favorite of all of my "terracotta" type nudes. It's just the right undertone for me.
> 
> View attachment 54289
> 
> ...



That is beautiful on you!


----------



## shontay07108 (May 19, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Here's a photo of me the other day wearing Gemini. I'm so glad I picked it up! It's actually my favorite of all of my "terracotta" type nudes. It's just the right undertone for me.
> 
> View attachment 54289
> 
> ...



Gorgeous!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 19, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> I got my doll parts lippie today! It's really pretty actually, I like! Now I think it'll look even prettier with a full face of makeup  yahoo!
> 
> View attachment 54278



That was made for you!  Beautiful!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 19, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Here's a photo of me the other day wearing Gemini. I'm so glad I picked it up! It's actually my favorite of all of my "terracotta" type nudes. It's just the right undertone for me.
> 
> View attachment 54289
> 
> ...



LOVE that on you!  It may be your best nude yet.  I agree completely about it being my fav out the Lolitas and similar.  It has a depth/undertone that is perfect for me (and you!).


----------



## laurennnxox (May 19, 2016)

boschicka said:


> That is beautiful on you!



Thank you! 



shontay07108 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks! Also, I can't wait to hear your thoughts on Scorpio when you get it!



GreenEyedAllie said:


> LOVE that on you!  It may be your best nude yet.  I agree completely about it being my fav out the Lolitas and similar.  It has a depth/undertone that is perfect for me (and you!).



aww thank you!! and yess, I think I'll reach for this one the most out of those types of shades. Not to mention his formula is my hands down fave. I'm glad you like yours too


----------



## montREALady (May 19, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> I got my doll parts lippie today! It's really pretty actually, I like! Now I think it'll look even prettier with a full face of makeup  yahoo!
> 
> View attachment 54278


Love this!



laurennnxox said:


> Here's a photo of me the other day wearing Gemini. I'm so glad I picked it up! It's actually my favorite of all of my "terracotta" type nudes. It's just the right undertone for me.
> 
> View attachment 54289
> 
> ...


Looks great. I also love Gemini despite not even wanting it when it first launched with Scorpio.



GreenEyedAllie said:


> LOVE that on you!  It may be your best nude yet.  I agree completely about it being my fav out the Lolitas and similar.  It has a depth/undertone that is perfect for me (and you!).



Lolita is nothing like Gemini on me:


----------



## Sabrunka (May 20, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the kind words! And Lauren, Gemini looks SO good on you! I feel tempted to grab that one too now, even though I already own Lolita 2 which I think will be similar to it... Ah well whatever lol!


----------



## laurennnxox (May 20, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Looks great. I also love Gemini despite not even wanting it when it first launched with Scorpio.



Oh wow, Lolita does look much different on you. To me, Lolita pulls more brown. I feel Gemini is probably closer to L2 or Double Dare on me. Buuuuuut Gemini is still the best imo. 



Sabrunka said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words! And Lauren, Gemini looks SO good on you! I feel tempted to grab that one too now, even though I already own Lolita 2 which I think will be similar to it... Ah well whatever lol!



Thank you! Wellllll the enabler in me thinks you should get it.  I like the JS formula way more than KVD. I also do like Gemini more than L2, while they are similar. I went to my makeup drawer to see if I still had the mini Lolita 2 from the duo but I think I passed it on to my sister because I can't find it.  or else I would do a quick swatch comparison.


----------



## montREALady (May 20, 2016)

He just launched Ice Cold and Peach Goddess on the website and they sold out in minutes.

Edit: they'll all be there next Weds. He just launched a few thousand of these today for his diehard Twitter followers.  He also said he's shipping them out today too. It was in my cart then out at checkout.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 20, 2016)

montREALady said:


> He just launched Ice Cold and Peach Goddess on the website and they sold out in minutes.
> 
> Edit: they'll all be there next Weds. He just launched a few thousand of these today for his diehard Twitter followers.  He also said he's shipping them out today too. It was in my cart then out at checkout.



Wow.  Do we know if these will be on Beautylish?


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 20, 2016)

New possible skin frost....Lavender according to JSC


----------



## novocainedreams (May 20, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Here's a photo of me the other day wearing Gemini. I'm so glad I picked it up! It's actually my favorite of all of my "terracotta" type nudes. It's just the right undertone for me.
> 
> View attachment 54289
> 
> ...



Love this on you! I'm a little less nervous now about Gemini being too dark on me. Can't wait to get it along with my Scorpio! Shipped yesterday!


----------



## rinacee (May 24, 2016)

I got my Ice Cold Skin Frost in the mail last night! Haven't had much time to play, but it is HUGE! I love the texture as well. I'll actually use it today and see how it fares.


----------



## NaomiH (May 24, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Wow.  Do we know if these will be on Beautylish?



I'm assuming so after the official launch on the 25th.


----------



## NaomiH (May 24, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> View attachment 54319
> 
> New possible skin frost....Lavender according to JSC



Pretty,but I'm not so sure.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 24, 2016)

rinacee said:


> I got my Ice Cold Skin Frost in the mail last night! Haven't had much time to play, but it is HUGE! I love the texture as well. I'll actually use it today and see how it fares.




Awesome!  Let us know how you like it. If if you have Becca Pearl, would you mind posting a comparison swatch?


----------



## montREALady (May 24, 2016)

rinacee said:


> I got my Ice Cold Skin Frost in the mail last night! Haven't had much time to play, but it is HUGE! I love the texture as well. I'll actually use it today and see how it fares.


After the Peach jumped out my cart I was able to add Ice Cold but I decided not to just to say I got one (it was tempting!) and wait. I have Pearl and a few other cool, frosty highlighters. Keep us posted!


----------



## rinacee (May 24, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Awesome!  Let us know how you like it. If if you have Becca Pearl, would you mind posting a comparison swatch?


I don't have Pearl, unfortunately  But I will try and take a decent picture of me wearing it and post it!


montREALady said:


> After the Peach jumped out my cart I was able to add Ice Cold but I decided not to just to say I got one (it was tempting!) and wait. I have Pearl and a few other cool, frosty highlighters. Keep us posted!


I know the feeling. I almost went for Peach Goddess just to have it and then I realized I'd probably never wear it.  I'm still tempted by Mint Condition though...


----------



## rinacee (May 24, 2016)

Okay here are some rooough pictures. My phone camera quality is crap. It looks stronger on my cheeks IRL. That being said, I don't normally go overboard on highlighter, so this could be intensified a lot more than I did today.


	

		
			
		

		
	
Heavy swatch on left, blended out on right. Please excuse my eczema  




Wish my pics weren't sideways....


----------



## NaomiH (May 24, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Okay here are some rooough pictures. My phone camera quality is crap. It looks stronger on my cheeks IRL. That being said, I don't normally go overboard on highlighter, so this could be intensified a lot more than I did today.
> View attachment 54368
> 
> 
> ...



You look beautiful, I really like Ice Cold on you.


----------



## rinacee (May 24, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> You look beautiful, I really like Ice Cold on you.


Thank you so much <3 It is pretty. I wish it was a liiiittle more blue-toned, but I do like it. I will probably hold off on pulling the trigger on Mint Condition tomorrow. I want to give this bad boy more time before I decide I NEED more.


----------



## NaomiH (May 24, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Thank you so much <3 It is pretty. I wish it was a liiiittle more blue-toned, but I do like it. I will probably hold off on pulling the trigger on Mint Condition tomorrow. I want to give this bad boy more time before I decide I NEED more.



Ugh I forgot they launched tomorrow!  I think I want Peach Goddess and the palette.


----------



## rinacee (May 24, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Ugh I forgot they launched tomorrow!  I think I want Peach Goddess and the palette.


I am for sure getting the palette. Then I am probably on a low/no buy ;_;


----------



## NaomiH (May 24, 2016)

rinacee said:


> I am for sure getting the palette. Then I am probably on a low/no buy ;_;



I am too after that and I get like 2 lippies from the blue nectar collection until Star Trek and Selena.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 24, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Okay here are some rooough pictures. My phone camera quality is crap. It looks stronger on my cheeks IRL. That being said, I don't normally go overboard on highlighter, so this could be intensified a lot more than I did today.
> View attachment 54368
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!!  Looks fantastic on you!  Love your eye look, too. 

Since they're perm, I'm going to try to have some self control.  I've been a little nuts lately. I'm trying to keep it to Peach Goddess for now since I have the white Burberry.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 24, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> I am too after that and I get like 2 lippies from the blue nectar collection until Star Trek and Selena.



I gotta say I'm not blown away by the products in that Selena collection, but I am buying most of it b/c it's SELENA! 

I just got my JS order of Scorpio and the Pumpkin Spice lip scrub. I was impressed by how it was packaged. Very nice. I haven't tried them out yet, but Scorpio is a beautiful color that is very close to the Taro lipstick by Bite that I just got. That lip scrub smells divine! It makes me think of all the PS lattes I drink for the holidays.


----------



## NaomiH (May 24, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> I gotta say I'm not blown away by the products in that Selena collection, but I am buying most of it b/c it's SELENA!
> 
> I just got my JS order of Scorpio and the Pumpkin Spice lip scrub. I was impressed by how it was packaged. Very nice. I haven't tried them out yet, but Scorpio is a beautiful color that is very close to the Taro lipstick by Bite that I just got. That lip scrub smells divine! It makes me think of all the PS lattes I drink for the holidays.



I really like the Selena lipsticks and have to admit I am buying the other items just because they're her as well. Please let me know how you like the scrub, I've been contemplating getting the root beer one.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 24, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> I really like the Selena lipsticks and have to admit I am buying the other items just because they're her as well. Please let me know how you like the scrub, I've been contemplating getting the root beer one.



I have the strawberry one, and I really like it!  I like that it can be licked off instead of needing to rinse.  I do wish they arrived sealed, though.


----------



## NaomiH (May 24, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I have the strawberry one, and I really like it!  I like that it can be licked off instead of needing to rinse.  I do wish they arrived sealed, though.



They don't arrive sealed?!?!?!?!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 24, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> They don't arrive sealed?!?!?!?!



Nope.  I've had a lot of different skincare and makeup brands do that, and I kinda hate it.  It did not seem disturbed in the jar, or I would have sent it back.


----------



## montREALady (May 24, 2016)

Beautylish update. I notice they didn't mention anything about the e/s palette:



Nils at Beautylish <[email protected]>​

*Today at 9:26 PM*








[h=3]*Message body*[/h]*The wait is almost over.

Jeffree Star’s Skin Frost highlighting powder arrives on Beautylish.com tomorrow at 10am PST / 1pm EST! 

ICE COLD

MINT CONDITION

PEACH GODDESS

KING TUT

They’ll all be available tomorrow including a limited number of bundles which gets you all four shades for $100!

Remember, we offer Free Shipping for all orders of $35 or more in the U.S. so get your shopping list ready. (international shipping varies by country) We also offer Flexible Payments for orders of $100+ which lets you to split up purchases into 3 interest-free payments. Just select Flexible Payments at checkout.

Feel free to send any questions to [email protected] and see you on Beautylish soon.


Best,


Nils
CEO & Co-founder
Beautylish
[email protected]*


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 24, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Beautylish update. I notice they didn't mention anything about the e/s palette:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm so excited!  Ordering from Beautylish is so much easier, and shipping is so much faster and free!  Gotta hold firm to not buy the bundle.....


----------



## Mayanas (May 24, 2016)

I want 1 or 2 Skin frost powder.


----------



## laurennnxox (May 24, 2016)

The bottom of my email says:

"PS….we will not have Jeffree’s Beauty Killer Palette available tomorrow but are expecting it to be available soon!"

I don't know if I am gonna splurge for a Skin Frost. The only color interesting me is Ice Cold, and it seems close enough to Becca Pearl. Which I don't favor as much as more golden highlights. I also have that Dior pinky/white highlight, and the Chanel one from a few holidays back.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 24, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> I really like the Selena lipsticks and have to admit I am buying the other items just because they're her as well. Please let me know how you like the scrub, I've been contemplating getting the root beer one.



I used it tonight and I really like it. I've always liked the idea of scrubs, but never found one that I thought made my lips feel different. Right now my lips are in good condition, but I feel like this scrub is actually rough enough to exfoliate without being overly harsh. The smell I cannot get over. I was torn between this and the root beer b/c heaven knows I love rb too. 

I tried Scorpio tonight and I'm impressed. The formula is really nice, comfortable and not dry at all. It reminds me of Dose of Colors. However, it was a bit sticky while it dried, but less so later. Man, it smells terrible. Like burning rubber, but at least it's faint and I only smell it when I'm applying it.


----------



## laurennnxox (May 24, 2016)

I suddenly got extreme impulse syndrome and want Ice Cold and Beauty Killer. damn it. 

I wish BL was launching them both at the same time. Ice cold alone isn't enough for free shipping on beautylish, but both of them combined still don't equal the $100 needed for free shipping on JSC's website. 

Is the eyeshadow palette perm? I'll be at my sister's highschool graduation at launch time :'( so I doubt I'll even be able to nab either...


----------



## Mayanas (May 24, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> I suddenly got extreme impulse syndrome and want Ice Cold and Beauty Killer. damn it.
> 
> I wish BL was launching them both at the same time. Ice cold alone isn't enough for free shipping on beautylish, but both of them combined still don't equal the $100 needed for free shipping on JSC's website.
> 
> Is the eyeshadow palette perm? I'll be at my sister's highschool graduation at launch time :'( so I doubt I'll even be able to nab either...




im getting 1 skin frost and 1 lip scrub for free shipping.   but i dont know yet which one?


----------



## NaomiH (May 24, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Nope.  I've had a lot of different skincare and makeup brands do that, and I kinda hate it.  It did not seem disturbed in the jar, or I would have sent it back.



That's good, but still a bit unsettling. I always get creeped out by things like that. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (May 24, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> I used it tonight and I really like it. I've always liked the idea of scrubs, but never found one that I thought made my lips feel different. Right now my lips are in good condition, but I feel like this scrub is actually rough enough to exfoliate without being overly harsh. The smell I cannot get over. I was torn between this and the root beer b/c heaven knows I love rb too.
> 
> I tried Scorpio tonight and I'm impressed. The formula is really nice, comfortable and not dry at all. It reminds me of Dose of Colors. However, it was a bit sticky while it dried, but less so later. Man, it smells terrible. Like burning rubber, but at least it's faint and I only smell it when I'm applying it.



Thank you! I'll definitely be ordering the RB one when I try and snag Peach Goddess. I wish they added a nice scent to the lipsticks,  I have 3 and they all smell a bit icky,but the formula is nice so I look past it. Lol


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 24, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Thank you! I'll definitely be ordering the RB one when I try and snag Peach Goddess. I wish they added a nice scent to the lipsticks,  I have 3 and they all smell a bit icky,but the formula is nice so I look past it. Lol



Some of the lipsticks have the root beer scent, and a couple have something else...I forget what...and the rest nothing.  I think it was initially fragrance-free on purpose, but people complained about the ingredients' chemical smell.  I think he lists the scents somewhere on his site...FAQs maybe?


----------



## NaomiH (May 24, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Some of the lipsticks have the root beer scent, and a couple have something else...I forget what...and the rest nothing.  I think it was initially fragrance-free on purpose, but people complained about the ingredients' chemical smell.  I think he lists the scents somewhere on his site...FAQs maybe?



I'll have to check that out, thanks!. I have Doll Parts, Androgyny and Hoe,Hoe,Hoe and none of them have anything but the blah smell to them.  I hope whenever I'm able to get Masochist that it smells like root beer!


----------



## rinacee (May 25, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Thank you!!  Looks fantastic on you!  Love your eye look, too.
> 
> Since they're perm, I'm going to try to have some self control.  I've been a little nuts lately. I'm trying to keep it to Peach Goddess for now since I have the white Burberry.


Thank you! I used Sugarpill's Sparkle Baby palette and Kim Chi eyeshadow ^___^


shontay07108 said:


> I gotta say I'm not blown away by the products in that Selena collection, but I am buying most of it b/c it's SELENA!
> 
> I just got my JS order of Scorpio and the Pumpkin Spice lip scrub. I was impressed by how it was packaged. Very nice. I haven't tried them out yet, but Scorpio is a beautiful color that is very close to the Taro lipstick by Bite that I just got. That lip scrub smells divine! It makes me think of all the PS lattes I drink for the holidays.


I looove the lipscrub I have. I bought Spearmint.  I like how it is actually relatively moisturizing.



laurennnxox said:


> I suddenly got extreme impulse syndrome and want Ice Cold and Beauty Killer. damn it.
> 
> I wish BL was launching them both at the same time. Ice cold alone isn't enough for free shipping on beautylish, but both of them combined still don't equal the $100 needed for free shipping on JSC's website.
> 
> Is the eyeshadow palette perm? I'll be at my sister's highschool graduation at launch time :'( so I doubt I'll even be able to nab either...


I am SO sad that BL won't have the palette. I swear they said they would sometime in the last two weeks. I love their free 2-day shipping over $35. I've never had issues buying from JSC.com but I want the palette now! Haha


----------



## NaomiH (May 25, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Thank you! I used Sugarpill's Sparkle Baby palette and Kim Chi eyeshadow ^___^
> 
> I looove the lipscrub I have. I bought Spearmint.  I like how it is actually relatively moisturizing.
> 
> ...



Don't you just love Kim Chi?  It's so smooth and beautiful!


----------



## rinacee (May 25, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Don't you just love Kim Chi?  It's so smooth and beautiful!


Oh my gosh, it is just amazing!  I have a lot of Sugarpill, and NONE of my matte shadows from them have been this smooth! I am in love. Also I adore Kim Chi the person, so that was a plus (and basically why I bought it).


----------



## rinacee (May 25, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Don't you just love Kim Chi?  It's so smooth and beautiful!





rinacee said:


> Oh my gosh, it is just amazing!  I have a lot of Sugarpill, and NONE of my matte shadows from them have been this smooth! I am in love. Also I adore Kim Chi the person, so that was a plus (and basically why I bought it).


I should add that the teal in the Beauty Killer palette is quite unsurprisingly the color I am most looking forward to....


----------



## montREALady (May 25, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Thank you! I used Sugarpill's Sparkle Baby palette and Kim Chi eyeshadow ^___^
> 
> I looove the lipscrub I have. I bought Spearmint.  I like how it is actually relatively moisturizing.
> 
> ...


Yeah they won't have it:
"Hello! We will not have the palette.All the best,
Bess
Contact us via email at [email protected] anytime or via phone at 1-877-992-5474 Monday through Friday from 10am-5pm PST."

I wanted the palette in the beginning but now I'm not really pressed tbh.


----------



## montREALady (May 25, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> The bottom of my email says:
> 
> "PS….we will not have Jeffree’s Beauty Killer Palette available tomorrow but are expecting it to be available soon!"
> 
> I don't know if I am gonna splurge for a Skin Frost. The only color interesting me is Ice Cold, and it seems close enough to Becca Pearl. Which I don't favor as much as more golden highlights. I also have that Dior pinky/white highlight, and the Chanel one from a few holidays back.


Just seeing this, hehe. I had replied right away asking and they only just responded to me.


----------



## rinacee (May 25, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Awesome!  Let us know how you like it. If if you have Becca Pearl, would you mind posting a comparison swatch?





montREALady said:


> After the Peach jumped out my cart I was able to add Ice Cold but I decided not to just to say I got one (it was tempting!) and wait. I have Pearl and a few other cool, frosty highlighters. Keep us posted!


Just wanted to let you ladies know that trendmood1 posted comparison swatches!  
https://www.instagram.com/p/BF1cQcwyiCF/?hl=en


----------



## montREALady (May 25, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Just wanted to let you ladies know that trendmood1 posted comparison swatches!
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BF1cQcwyiCF/?hl=en



I saw! I was just going to come here to tell you all. Apparently more on her Snap. Btw I now want King Tut because of this swatch. Ugggh.


----------



## rinacee (May 25, 2016)

I need to be strong and not cave and buy Mint Condition! When am I ever going to use that much green highlighter?! I know you can use it as a shadow, but these pans are HUGE.


----------



## montREALady (May 25, 2016)

rinacee said:


> I need to be strong and not cave and buy Mint Condition! When am I ever going to use that much green highlighter?! I know you can use it as a shadow, but these pans are HUGE.



These are perm right? I'm just going to chill because I thought of getting Mint Condition too yesterday! And yes, I'm not complaining, but these pans are HUMONGOUS!


----------



## rinacee (May 25, 2016)

montREALady said:


> These are perm right? I'm just going to chill because I thought of getting Mint Condition too yesterday! And yes, I'm not complaining, but these pans are HUMONGOUS!


Yeah, they are permanent.  I can wait   I'll grab the palette because I am dying for that. But green highlighter isn't a must-have, haha! I think I just have an addiction/attraction to "unusually" colored products. My quest for all the blue and purple lipsticks is never ending.


----------



## montREALady (May 25, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Yeah, they are permanent.  I can wait   I'll grab the palette because I am dying for that. But green highlighter isn't a must-have, haha! I think I just have an addiction/attraction to "unusually" colored products. My quest for all the blue and purple lipsticks is never ending.



Me too re unusually colored makeup. It's because I have so much crap and a lot tend to be the same that now I want to try different stuff. I just looked at her Snap and she said Peach Goddess is a little glittery, not like Bobbi Brown, but a bit. Ugggh. I think I'll still get it. Only that. I can't drop $75 + shipping right now for that and the palette.


----------



## montREALady (May 25, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> I used it tonight and I really like it. I've always liked the idea of scrubs, but never found one that I thought made my lips feel different. Right now my lips are in good condition, but I feel like this scrub is actually rough enough to exfoliate without being overly harsh. The smell I cannot get over. I was torn between this and the root beer b/c heaven knows I love rb too.
> 
> I tried Scorpio tonight and I'm impressed. The formula is really nice, comfortable and not dry at all. It reminds me of Dose of Colors. However, it was a bit sticky while it dried, but less so later. Man, it smells terrible. Like burning rubber, but at least it's faint and I only smell it when I'm applying it.


Nice re the lip scrub, my Lush one dried out and I popped in the store yesterday and they said to put a bit of Jojoba oil in it, or coconut. I don't have either readily available at home so I'm thinking a little olive oil.

Niiiiiice re Scorpio. I agree, the smell is horrid but doesn't last thankfully.


----------



## Sabrunka (May 25, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Just wanted to let you ladies know that trendmood1 posted comparison swatches!
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BF1cQcwyiCF/?hl=en



Hmm this makes me want ice cold.. I have burberry's optic white though and I'm not sure if they're too similar.


----------



## rinacee (May 25, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Hmm this makes me want ice cold.. I have burberry's optic white though and I'm not sure if they're too similar.


I'm really enjoying Ice Cold so far. It is a lot different than what I am used to. I usually use Lightscapade or Shiro's Love at First Lance, so usually pretty "natural". But it is pretty!


----------



## boschicka (May 25, 2016)

I might grab the mint one. I'm not super excited to support his business. When he doesn't like the smell of something, he says it smells like old, dirty [email protected] And he goes on weird rants spewing things like c*nt, [email protected], p*ssy, etc.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 25, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I might grab the mint one. I'm not super excited to support his business. When he doesn't like the smell of something, he says it smells like old, dirty [email protected] And he goes on weird rants spewing things like c*nt, [email protected], p*ssy, etc.



Oh really??  Somehow I've missed those more colorful rants.

He/his people make great products, though....


----------



## montREALady (May 25, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I might grab the mint one. I'm not super excited to support his business. When he doesn't like the smell of something, he says it smells like old, dirty [email protected] And he goes on weird rants spewing things like c*nt, [email protected], p*ssy, etc.


Bwahahaaa, I have a potty mouth too when I'm ready. I love the "C" word for effect. I don't use it often so when I do I must want to kill the person.


----------



## montREALady (May 25, 2016)

I was just looking at swatches of the palette again and I keep thinking the yellow looks like ColourPop Telepathy, the blue like Coconut, purple like a shimmery Beverly, bronzey shade maybe Boy Band...pink I have Melt's Radioactive. Then black and beige are in every palette.


----------



## boschicka (May 25, 2016)

I curse like I'm going to win something, but it just seems like a negative attitude toward women. But I'm sure I purchase tons of products from brands I don't agree with professionally or morally. I'm just unaware of their shenanigans.


----------



## rinacee (May 25, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I was just looking at swatches of the palette again and I keep thinking the yellow looks like ColourPop Telepathy, the blue like Coconut, purple like a shimmery Beverly, bronzey shade maybe Boy Band...pink I have Melt's Radioactive. Then black and beige are in every palette.


I definitely know I have dupes. Maybe that makes me an irresponsible consumer.  But I am so interested to try the formula. I have UD Electric palette, so I know the pink and the violet shades are similar to what I have. I have gold shades in my indie collection.  Shimmery black is a staple in palettes.... It isn't the most unique selection of shades. Isn't stopping me, though.


----------



## KGeezy (May 25, 2016)

Hayyy the Skin Frosts are live on BL! Just ordered Peach Goddess and the mojito lip scrub for the free shipping lol . Happy hauling !


----------



## laurennnxox (May 25, 2016)

To impulse but the paletta or not... Lol


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 25, 2016)

It's up on BL.  Just got Peach Goddess.  I'm being good darnit!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 25, 2016)

I say nah, dude.  How often to you rock those kinds of colors??


----------



## rinacee (May 25, 2016)

That went smoothly! I just got my order in for the palette


----------



## montREALady (May 25, 2016)

Got Peach Goddess.


----------



## laurennnxox (May 25, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I say nah, dude.  How often to you rock those kinds of colors??



hrrmmmm true. And I wouldn't use that hot pink. I'll see what people think of it and order off BL later if I really want.

i skipped ice cold and got peach goddess. I'm curious! It's more unique than a plain white highlight. Plus beautylish has a good return policy. I picked up RCMA no color powder for the free shipping.


----------



## montREALady (May 25, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I curse like I'm going to win something, but it just seems like a negative attitude toward women. But I'm sure I purchase tons of products from brands I don't agree with professionally or morally. I'm just unaware of their shenanigans.


Good point.



rinacee said:


> I definitely know I have dupes. Maybe that makes me an irresponsible consumer.  But I am so interested to try the formula. I have UD Electric palette, so I know the pink and the violet shades are similar to what I have. I have gold shades in my indie collection.  Shimmery black is a staple in palettes.... It isn't the most unique selection of shades. Isn't stopping me, though.


Enjoy it! I think I'll wait for BL to get it so I don't have to pay shipping. Hahaha!



GreenEyedAllie said:


> It's up on BL.  Just got Peach Goddess.  I'm being good darnit!


Me too! So proud of myself.


----------



## rinacee (May 25, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> hrrmmmm true. And I wouldn't use that hot pink. I'll see what people think of it and order off BL later if I really want.
> 
> i skipped ice cold and got peach goddess. I'm curious! It's more unique than a plain white highlight. Plus beautylish has a good return policy. I picked up RCMA no color powder for the free shipping.


I think Peach Goddess is a good choice. Definitely more unique. I got Ice Cold because it was definitely more in my comfort zone, and will go with more of my makeup than PG  Let us know what you think!


----------



## montREALady (May 25, 2016)

I see PG and KT sold out on BL.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 25, 2016)

KGeezy said:


> Hayyy the Skin Frosts are live on BL! Just ordered Peach Goddess and the mojito lip scrub for the free shipping lol . Happy hauling !





montREALady said:


> Got Peach Goddess.





laurennnxox said:


> hrrmmmm true. And I wouldn't use that hot pink. I'll see what people think of it and order off BL later if I really want.
> 
> i skipped ice cold and got peach goddess. I'm curious! It's more unique than a plain white highlight. Plus beautylish has a good return policy. I picked up RCMA no color powder for the free shipping.



Looks like there will be a lot of goddesses on this thread in a couple days, LOL. 

ETA: Yeah, Lauren, it hurt to not just grab everything, but since BL will be getting the palette later and the skin frosts are perm, I figure waiting for more swatches and looks is safe at this point.


----------



## rinacee (May 25, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I see PG and KT sold out on BL.


Ice Cold, too, apparently. BL usually releases them a few minutes early. I'm sure that helped!


----------



## montREALady (May 25, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Looks like there will be a lot of goddesses on this thread in a couple days, LOL.
> 
> ETA: Yeah, Lauren, it hurt to not just grab everything, but since BL will be getting the palette later and the skin frosts are perm, I figure waiting for more swatches and looks is safe at this point.


I know! LOL! If I like the formula I'll probably eventually go back for KT and MC. So wait, the palette isn't perm?


----------



## montREALady (May 25, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Ice Cold, too, apparently. BL usually releases them a few minutes early. I'm sure that helped!



And they likely don't have the same amount of stock as the JS warehouse I'm thinking.


----------



## montREALady (May 25, 2016)

Now I can eat lunch! Hahahaa! I'm starving!


----------



## montREALady (May 25, 2016)

Didn't realize Morphe had them too...


----------



## Mayanas (May 25, 2016)

I got Peach Goddess and Root Bear via BL .


----------



## Sabrunka (May 25, 2016)

I grabbed Ice Cold and a pair of lashes by Sugarpill to get the free shipping!


----------



## montREALady (May 25, 2016)

Mint C won't sell out for nothing on BL yet


----------



## rinacee (May 25, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Now I can eat lunch! Hahahaa! I'm starving!


LOL! I did the same thing! I put tater tots in the oven about twenty minutes before the launch so they'd be ready now!


----------



## rinacee (May 25, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Mint C won't sell out for nothing on BL yet


I have a feeling it will be around. I feel like most people will buy it in the bundle, and not necessarily on its own. I mean, I would. But not everyone will! It'll probably be the one people go for when they realized all the others are gone.


----------



## montREALady (May 25, 2016)

JS's site is doing the ole, let you add to cart but when you get to checkout there are "inventory issues" thing. LOL. Everything but MC are gone there too.


----------



## rinacee (May 25, 2016)

montREALady said:


> JS's site is doing the ole, let you add to cart but when you get to checkout there are "inventory issues" thing. LOL. Everything but MC are gone there too.


This happened to me with the twitter pre-sale thing.  It kept telling me Ice Cold was gone, but eventually I was able to get it after a looot of refreshing. Twitter is burning down. People are pissssssed.


----------



## boschicka (May 25, 2016)

Ha, Mint Condition is the only one I grabbed b/c it's unique.  I have the other colors a million times over.


----------



## boschicka (May 25, 2016)

Also grabbed some Makeup Atelier eyeshadows while I was there.  You know, just to support Beautylish and all.  Not b/c I have a problem.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 25, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Also grabbed some Makeup Atelier eyeshadows while I was there.  You know, just to support Beautylish and all.  Not b/c I have a problem.



You are such a selfless helper!


----------



## montREALady (May 25, 2016)

Wait what? I asked BL if they'll be getting the palette:
We do not yet know if we will have it in the future. Would you like me to email you when I know more?

All the best,
Bess


----------



## montREALady (May 25, 2016)

rinacee said:


> This happened to me with the twitter pre-sale thing.  It kept telling me Ice Cold was gone, but eventually I was able to get it after a looot of refreshing. Twitter is burning down. People are pissssssed.



But it's sold out for real this time. Ha! He Tweeted and said everything will restock in a few days. And several times over.


----------



## rinacee (May 25, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Wait what? I asked BL if they'll be getting the palette:
> We do not yet know if we will have it in the future. Would you like me to email you when I know more?
> 
> All the best,
> Bess


Wait, what? I'm pretty sure they are getting it. On Twitter they've responded to tweets saying they will!


----------



## montREALady (May 25, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Wait, what? I'm pretty sure they are getting it. On Twitter they've responded to tweets saying they will!



I loooove when not all cs reps at companies are on the same page!


----------



## Shars (May 25, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Also grabbed some Makeup Atelier eyeshadows while I was there.  You know, just to support Beautylish and all.  Not b/c I have a problem.



Such a cheerful giver!! lol


----------



## NaomiH (May 25, 2016)

montREALady said:


> JS's site is doing the ole, let you add to cart but when you get to checkout there are "inventory issues" thing. LOL. Everything but MC are gone there too.



So annoying. I gave up and ordered PG and the  root beer scrub from BL. Sadly when I went back to try and get the palette it was gone. Hopefully I can snag it in the restock.


----------



## NaomiH (May 25, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Oh my gosh, it is just amazing!  I have a lot of Sugarpill, and NONE of my matte shadows from them have been this smooth! I am in love. Also I adore Kim Chi the person, so that was a plus (and basically why I bought it).



I hope all their shadows reformulate to this formula as its divine. I adore her too and just had to have it!


----------



## NaomiH (May 25, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Just wanted to let you ladies know that trendmood1 posted comparison swatches!
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BF1cQcwyiCF/?hl=en



I can't see it cause I'm blocked. Lol


----------



## boschicka (May 25, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> I can't see it cause I'm blocked. Lol



HAAAAAA!  Nicely done.


----------



## NaomiH (May 25, 2016)

boschicka said:


> HAAAAAA!  Nicely done.



That's what happens so when you ask questions on her page apparently. Lmao


----------



## Mayanas (May 25, 2016)

My Order shipped  I love Beautylish


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 25, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Wait what? I asked BL if they'll be getting the palette:
> We do not yet know if we will have it in the future. Would you like me to email you when I know more?
> 
> All the best,
> Bess





rinacee said:


> Wait, what? I'm pretty sure they are getting it. On Twitter they've responded to tweets saying they will!





montREALady said:


> I loooove when not all cs reps at companies are on the same page!



The email 'Nils' sent out confirmed BL would have it at a later date.  So I tend to think they will unless JSC and BL are no longer on the same page....highly unlikely since contracts would be involved.


----------



## boschicka (May 25, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> You are such a selfless helper!





Shars said:


> Such a cheerful giver!! lol



 Doing my part for the economy?


----------



## montREALady (May 25, 2016)

Palette restock this weekend as per Jeffree's Twitter earlier.


----------



## montREALady (May 25, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> That's what happens so when you ask questions on her page apparently. Lmao


LMAOOO, what was your question??


----------



## NaomiH (May 25, 2016)

montREALady said:


> LMAOOO, what was your question??



It was back during Simpson-Gate and I asked her why she wasn't removing something that was deemed untrue and causing unnecessary confusion.  She deleted my question and blocked me immediately. My first and only post on her page and I wasn't even being rude about it.


----------



## rinacee (May 25, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> It was back during Simpson-Gate and I asked her why she wasn't removing something that was deemed untrue and causing unnecessary confusion.  She deleted my question and blocked me immediately. My first and only post on her page and I wasn't even being rude about it.


Yeeeeesh!


----------



## montREALady (May 25, 2016)

Mayanas said:


> My Order shipped  I love Beautylish


Mine shipped from JS's website too.


----------



## montREALady (May 25, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> It was back during Simpson-Gate and I asked her why she wasn't removing something that was deemed untrue and causing unnecessary confusion.  She deleted my question and blocked me immediately. My first and only post on her page and I wasn't even being rude about it.


Lawd!! I follow her because she's on point with releases and stuff.


----------



## rinacee (May 25, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Mine shipped from JS's website too.


Mine hasn't shipped from his site yet. Kinda surprised! Fingers crossed it happens soon.


----------



## laurennnxox (May 25, 2016)

My beautylish order hasn't shipped either and I'm kind of disappointed. They usually ship same day. Actually, they should if ordered before a certain time (which I did.)

I actually got on their case last time, I *for once* paid for shipping and it didn't come when scheduled. They told me they don't usually refund shipping charges, and it seemed it was Fedex's problem for the delay-- but they did for me.

I mean, the shipping was free this time, but if it doesn't ship tonight then it's going to get here on Monday and let's be real- who can wait that long?! lmao. Not me. Queen of impatience.


----------



## boschicka (May 25, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> My beautylish order hasn't shipped either and I'm kind of disappointed. They usually ship same day. Actually, they should if ordered before a certain time (which I did.)
> 
> I actually got on their case last time, I *for once* paid for shipping and it didn't come when scheduled. They told me they don't usually refund shipping charges, and it seemed it was Fedex's problem for the delay-- but they did for me.
> 
> I mean, the shipping was free this time, but if it doesn't ship tonight then it's going to get here on Monday and let's be real- who can wait that long?! lmao. Not me. Queen of impatience.



Will they deliver on Memorial Day? The BL website warned the orders might not ship the same day due to high order volume, but I was still hoping for the best & to have my order on Friday.


----------



## laurennnxox (May 25, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Will they deliver on Memorial Day? The BL website warned the orders might not ship the same day due to high order volume, but I was still hoping for the best & to have my order on Friday.



Crap. I forgot about memorial day.  and I didn't see that warning, dang it. I ordered on the app.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 25, 2016)

Just read Jefree got into it with SHayla last week. SO much so Colourpop had to come to her defense? He threatened to beat her ass?   I know I'm late but did y'all see this? 
  I saw a lot of his back story, N word comments, friends who dressed in black face...  I can't support him. I can't...  I refuse.  I'm even tempted to start finding the makeup brands that support these gurus and writing them to boycott them.  It's gone too far.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 25, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Just read Jefree got into it with SHayla last week. SO much so Colourpop had to come to her defense? He threatened to beat her ass?   I know I'm late but did y'all see this?
> I saw a lot of his back story, N word comments, friends who dressed in black face...  I can't support him. I can't...  I refuse.  I'm even tempted to start finding the makeup brands that support these gurus and writing them to boycott them.  It's gone too far.



I did not know about the Shayla thing until you posted.  On his IG this week, there's been a flurry of comments regarding his past racist behavior/comments.  I adore his products, but I am quickly finding myself more and more turned off by him.  Sigh.  It is disheartening.

Allegedly, he had apologized for his past behavior (re: racism) and claims to have grown, but it's hard to believe that when something like this happens every now and then...


----------



## Prettypackages (May 25, 2016)

I'm sick of the whole trend now.  Famous for being famous.  Whether it's instagram gurus or reality stars.  I'm sick of this new fad of "owning" someone, putting someone down, and being a smart ass in order to make a point.  What's the point?  I remember in the early forum days, people only clowned you if your grammar  was bad.  Now?  
I also think MOST celebs need to stay off of social media.  


I don't buy his apology for the racist rant either.   Too much other b.s involved with him. 

Oh and can I say, I'm so happy that I didn't know there were myspace personalities?  LOL


I really want to try MUG shadows, I hope I don't hear bad stuff about Marlena. I always liked her videos.  But I'm not supporting any other gurus or other companies that slap their name on their products.


----------



## Shars (May 25, 2016)

He is just a HOT mess! I keep trying to find a reason to ignore who he is and pull the trigger and order one of his products but he just keeps doing this bull! Whatever Limecrime did as far as Doe Deer is concerned, his company needs to do with him. As someone earlier noted, trends come and go and his time won't last long if he carries on in the way he has been.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 25, 2016)

I still can't buy from limecrime.  I just read after the whole credit card fiasco, some people didn't get their money back??!?!?!


----------



## shontay07108 (May 25, 2016)

I heard about the Shayla thing a couple of days ago and yeah, he did threaten to beat her ass. I also found stuff about his racist, messy comments and questionable friends. I ordered from him before I read about the Shayla thing and even though I enjoy the products I got, I don't want to buy from him again. I contemplated the highlighters, but I can't really do it in good faith. It's a weird thing because I have bought from KVD and she isn't much better, let me tell ya. Is it too hard to ask for these people to be halfway decent human beings? 
I know a lot of people don't like Kylie Jenner (I don't either), but JS came for her, too and more than once. A grown man coming after a teenager and it was overly harsh. He seems to be petty and miserable and I think I've had my fill.


----------



## Mayanas (May 25, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Lawd!! I follow her because she's on point with releases and stuff.



I dont follow her. I follow lipstickjunkieforever she is nice.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 26, 2016)

Do you guys think Makeup Monsters, Dose of Colors, and Jefree have the same manufacturer? The bottles look the same.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 26, 2016)

yeah, I heard he was rough with Kylie.  I haven't had the energy to go through the videos. 





shontay07108 said:


> I heard about the Shayla thing a couple of days ago and yeah, he did threaten to beat her ass. I also found stuff about his racist, messy comments and questionable friends. I ordered from him before I read about the Shayla thing and even though I enjoy the products I got, I don't want to buy from him again. I contemplated the highlighters, but I can't really do it in good faith. It's a weird thing because I have bought from KVD and she isn't much better, let me tell ya. Is it too hard to ask for these people to be halfway decent human beings?
> I know a lot of people don't like Kylie Jenner (I don't either), but JS came for her, too and more than once. A grown man coming after a teenager and it was overly harsh. He seems to be petty and miserable and I think I've had my fill.


Oh yeah, I'm slowly growing weary of KVD.  I agree, why can't they be decent?


----------



## shontay07108 (May 26, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Do you guys think Makeup Monsters, Dose of Colors, and Jefree have the same manufacturer? The bottles look the same.



I don't even know what makeup monsters is, but JS and DoC are pretty similar in formula to me.


----------



## montREALady (May 26, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Mine hasn't shipped from his site yet. Kinda surprised! Fingers crossed it happens soon.


Weird. Mine still hasn't arrived at the post office though. 



Prettypackages said:


> Just read Jefree got into it with SHayla last week. SO much so Colourpop had to come to her defense? He threatened to beat her ass?   I know I'm late but did y'all see this?
> I saw a lot of his back story, N word comments, friends who dressed in black face...  I can't support him. I can't...  I refuse.  I'm even tempted to start finding the makeup brands that support these gurus and writing them to boycott them.  It's gone too far.


Wait what?! I just placed an order yesterday and want Rose Matter! Whyyyyyyy can't he shut his mouth! I don't care what you think but when you say it that's a whole other mess. Ugggh. I didn't care for him and thought he was sooo creepy with his no-eyebrow self until literally about a month or so ago and I looked at a video and found him hilarious and he almost puts you in a trans when you look at him talk. He even talks like he's from around the way and seems so interested in catering to dark skin by having his assistant swatch with him and that campaign ad for the Skin Frosts, it's him and all black girls. I'm so annoyed. But seriously, so many people say racist things that I think I wouldn't buy anything at the end of the day. 



GreenEyedAllie said:


> I did not know about the Shayla thing until you posted.  On his IG this week, there's been a flurry of comments regarding his past racist behavior/comments.  I adore his products, but I am quickly finding myself more and more turned off by him.  Sigh.  It is disheartening.
> 
> Allegedly, he had apologized for his past behavior (re: racism) and claims to have grown, but it's hard to believe that when something like this happens every now and then...


It is disheartening. Once a racist, always a racist. That behavior can't switch on and off. Though I think some people say this ish and think it's a damned joke forgetting how far back and what a big deal it was historically. And still is. 



Mayanas said:


> I dont follow her. I follow lipstickjunkieforever she is nice.


Yeah I love Sophia. I follow whoever gets me quick info unless they piss me off or harm/disrespect me personally. That's a whole other ballgame.



Prettypackages said:


> Do you guys think Makeup Monsters, Dose of Colors, and Jefree have the same manufacturer? The bottles look the same.


Where does Dose ship from? I think  a lot of these Cali brands use the same manufacturer. Like how ColourPop and Kylie do.


----------



## rinacee (May 26, 2016)

Still hasn't shipped :/ I know the company was inundated with orders, but it still says "unfulfilled".  Usually it's out by now!


----------



## montREALady (May 26, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Still hasn't shipped :/ I know the company was inundated with orders, but it still says "unfulfilled".  Usually it's out by now!



Hmmm, maybe it is insane over there. Mine still isn't on the USPS website though I have tracking. It was the biggest launch for his brand so far, totally different from the other times.


----------



## laurennnxox (May 26, 2016)

My BL order ended up shipping late last night.  

I hope everyone gets their speedily!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 26, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Still hasn't shipped :/ I know the company was inundated with orders, but it still says "unfulfilled".  Usually it's out by now!



When he launched Gemini, my order took 2 weeks....allegedly, his warehouse had been broken into, which caused a delay.  People were skeptical...honestly, I don't know what to think with him.  I vowed to never buy from his site again.  If he had been classy and refunded shipping fees, I probably wouldn't have cared as much.


----------



## rinacee (May 26, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Hmmm, maybe it is insane over there. Mine still isn't on the USPS website though I have tracking. It was the biggest launch for his brand so far, totally different from the other times.


This is very true. I'm just impatient, hehe.


GreenEyedAllie said:


> When he launched Gemini, my order took 2 weeks....allegedly, his warehouse had been broken into, which caused a delay.  People were skeptical...honestly, I don't know what to think with him.  I vowed to never buy from his site again.  If he had been classy and refunded shipping fees, I probably wouldn't have cared as much.


Yes, my order of Scorpio that launch took about six days, longer than normal.


----------



## montREALady (May 26, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> When he launched Gemini, my order took 2 weeks....allegedly, his warehouse had been broken into, which caused a delay.  People were skeptical...honestly, I don't know what to think with him.  I vowed to never buy from his site again.  If he had been classy and refunded shipping fees, I probably wouldn't have cared as much.





rinacee said:


> This is very true. I'm just impatient, hehe.
> 
> We all are, I know! Yes, my order of Scorpio that launch took about six days, longer than normal.


The very first launch day of each? My Scorpio shipped that same day and I got it a few days later. So weird. Just checked, my package arrived at the Santa Clarita USPS facility 3hrs ago.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 26, 2016)

montREALady said:


> The very first launch day of each? My Scorpio shipped that same day and I got it a few days later. So weird. Just checked, my package arrived at the Santa Clarita USPS facility 3hrs ago.



Yeah.  I ordered Gemini the moment it appeared because I was randomly refreshing the page.


----------



## rinacee (May 26, 2016)

montREALady said:


> The very first launch day of each? My Scorpio shipped that same day and I got it a few days later. So weird. Just checked, my package arrived at the Santa Clarita USPS facility 3hrs ago.





GreenEyedAllie said:


> Yeah.  I ordered Gemini the moment it appeared because I was randomly refreshing the page.


Yes! The very first day it went up.  My order shipped about three-four hours ago, but only has tracking and hasn't been picked up. Progress, I guess.


----------



## laurennnxox (May 27, 2016)

Wow! That's crazy re his order fulfillments and behavior.

Luckily, Rose Matter & Mannequin are coming through BL on 6/8, so I'll definitely be ordering through there. I never have a problem, plus I have their app and I love their quick/free shipping. I've decided to definitely skip Beauty Killer Palette this re-release. Nobody has theirs yet for swatches and opinions so I'll keep biding my time.  

On a positive note, my PG will be here tonight! I get so antsy on delivery days because Fedex and UPS come SOOO late to my house. I usually never get pictures and swatches in good light and have to wait for the next day :/


----------



## rinacee (May 27, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Wow! That's crazy re his order fulfillments and behavior.
> 
> Luckily, Rose Matter & Mannequin are coming through BL on 6/8, so I'll definitely be ordering through there. I never have a problem, plus I have their app and I love their quick/free shipping. I've decided to definitely skip Beauty Killer Palette this re-release. Nobody has theirs yet for swatches and opinions so I'll keep biding my time.
> 
> On a positive note, my PG will be here tonight! I get so antsy on delivery days because Fedex and UPS come SOOO late to my house. I usually never get pictures and swatches in good light and have to wait for the next day :/


My UPS and FedEx also come super late so I never get good swatches either. Can't wait to see them regardless.  
And I should have my palette next week, hopefully. It shipped last night.  You'll have plenty of time to decide; it seems like he'll be restocking frequently  It is a very dupeable palette.


----------



## laurennnxox (May 27, 2016)

rinacee said:


> My UPS and FedEx also come super late so I never get good swatches either. Can't wait to see them regardless.
> And I should have my palette next week, hopefully. It shipped last night.  You'll have plenty of time to decide; it seems like he'll be restocking frequently  It is a very dupeable palette.


Surprisingly, my FEDEX guy came at 10am. Lol I was out of the house until now so I just opened up the package.

I hope you like the palette! They're dupable definitely but I'm curious about the formula. I can't wait to see more swatches. Yes, one thing he seems to be good about is restocking and keeping us updated.


----------



## laurennnxox (May 27, 2016)

So, I am sadly not really impressed with PG.  I don't know. It is definitely not as metallic as I was hoping. It's also barely a highlight on me, as in... Leaves a pink streak on my face (even blended out well) from certain angles and in certain lighting. I usually do not have problems with pores being emphasized, and I love to lather in highlighter, but I think this does emphasize them a tiny bit. I should have gone with my gut and got Ice Cold. But, PG took a lot of building up and blending the edges if that makes sense. Maybe I'll try it with other brushes or mixing with some Becca Pearl to lighten it. I'll run outside to try and take a quick photo.

ETA: I took a bunch of photos but will add them in a little bit, I'm having trouble uploading from the iPad, and my computer is at my boyfriends. When I head over there in a bit, I'll upload!


----------



## boschicka (May 27, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> So, I am sadly not really impressed with PG.  I don't know. It is definitely not as metallic as I was hoping. It's also barely a highlight on me, as in... Leaves a pink streak on my face (even blended out well) from certain angles and in certain lighting. I usually do not have problems with pores being emphasized, and I love to lather in highlighter, but I think this does emphasize them a tiny bit. I should have gone with my gut and got Ice Cold. But, PG took a lot of building up and blending the edges if that makes sense. Maybe I'll try it with other brushes or mixing with some Becca Pearl to lighten it. I'll run outside to try and take a quick photo.
> 
> ETA: I took a bunch of photos but will add them in a little bit, I'm having trouble uploading from the iPad, and my computer is at my boyfriends. When I head over there in a bit, I'll upload!



I swatched mint condition today.  The highlighter feels as if it's wet (obviously not), so it ended up coming up with a clump or two which made it difficult to blend out.  Didn't try with a brush though, but sounds similar to what you ran into with the peach one.  I really had to blend to get the swatch photo and from different angles you could see uneven application.


----------



## boschicka (May 27, 2016)

In other news, did you all see JS attacked someone for their YT video about his highlighter breaking?!?

http://www.justinj1232.com/not-so-fast-jeffree-star-clapsback-at-youtube-vlogger-for-makeup-review/


----------



## KGeezy (May 27, 2016)

My PG came in today. Tbh I'm just a tad bit underwhelmed, I thought it would be more shimmery but it's still has an awesome glow nonetheless. I swatched it with my finger straight from the pan. Took some quick pics, not the best but my daughter wanted  to get to the ice cream truck before it left, lmao !



View attachment 54443


----------



## laurennnxox (May 27, 2016)

I'll have to upload my photos tomorrow. I had a 1.5 hour long debacle with Sephora CS, and now I am rushing out the door to a birthday dinner!

I agree about PG, though, KGeezy. I'm underwhelmed too.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 27, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> So, I am sadly not really impressed with PG.  I don't know. It is definitely not as metallic as I was hoping. It's also barely a highlight on me, as in... Leaves a pink streak on my face (even blended out well) from certain angles and in certain lighting. I usually do not have problems with pores being emphasized, and I love to lather in highlighter, but I think this does emphasize them a tiny bit. I should have gone with my gut and got Ice Cold. But, PG took a lot of building up and blending the edges if that makes sense. Maybe I'll try it with other brushes or mixing with some Becca Pearl to lighten it. I'll run outside to try and take a quick photo.
> 
> ETA: I took a bunch of photos but will add them in a little bit, I'm having trouble uploading from the iPad, and my computer is at my boyfriends. When I head over there in a bit, I'll upload!





boschicka said:


> I swatched mint condition today.  The highlighter feels as if it's wet (obviously not), so it ended up coming up with a clump or two which made it difficult to blend out.  Didn't try with a brush though, but sounds similar to what you ran into with the peach one.  I really had to blend to get the swatch photo and from different angles you could see uneven application.
> 
> View attachment 54438
> View attachment 54439





KGeezy said:


> My PG came in today. Tbh I'm just a tad bit underwhelmed, I thought it would be more shimmery but it's still has an awesome glow nonetheless. I swatched it with my finger straight from the pan. Took some quick pics, not the best but my daughter wanted  to get to the ice cream truck before it left, lmao !
> 
> View attachment 54441
> View attachment 54442
> View attachment 54443



LOL.  Add me to the unimpressed train.  Super happy I didn't cave on the bundle.  PG is pretty, but I agree about pores when you build it up.  It is hella big.  I think I like it enough to keep but not enough to buy more.  I'll stick to his liquid lips.

Lauren, I used a Real Techniques setting or contour brush to good effect.  Did not need to work to build it up.  Blending was meh.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 27, 2016)

boschicka said:


> In other news, did you all see JS attacked someone for their YT video about his highlighter breaking?!?
> 
> http://www.justinj1232.com/not-so-fast-jeffree-star-clapsback-at-youtube-vlogger-for-makeup-review/



SMH.  No, I hadn't.  To be absolutely fair, he has had one hell of a week.  But that said, he is the head and face of a company, so he needs to keep himself under control, or his company won't make it the distance.  A little bit of attitude and controversy can be great PR and differentiate the brand, but a constant mess can pull it under real quick.


----------



## NaomiH (May 27, 2016)

Got my PG and RB lip scrub today. The pan is huge!  Lol
I only swatched the powder with my finger and it seemed to be pretty smooth. I'm going to wear it tomorrow and see how it fairs on my face during the day. That lip scrub tastes so good that I almost want to eat it. Lol


----------



## laurennnxox (May 27, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> LOL.  Add me to the unimpressed train.  Super happy I didn't cave on the bundle.  PG is pretty, but I agree about pores when you build it up.  It is hella big.  I think I like it enough to keep but not enough to buy more.  I'll stick to his liquid lips.
> 
> Lauren, I used a Real Techniques setting or contour brush to good effect.  Did not need to work to build it up.  Blending was meh.



Hmm, I'll have to try one of my RT brushes! Thanks.

Yeah, it's just alright. I don't think I'll get another unless a color absolutely moves me, which I doubt. I appreciate the enormous pans for the money. But I'll never go through it in a million years. I re-did my base makeup before going out to dinner and applied it. I was careful to blend out the edges, and in most indoor lighting and at night it seemed to work. I don't know how it'll be in daylight though. Might be too pink for me.


----------



## boschicka (May 27, 2016)

KGeezy said:


> My PG came in today. Tbh I'm just a tad bit underwhelmed, I thought it would be more shimmery but it's still has an awesome glow nonetheless. I swatched it with my finger straight from the pan. Took some quick pics, not the best but my daughter wanted  to get to the ice cream truck before it left, lmao !
> 
> View attachment 54441
> View attachment 54442
> View attachment 54443



Thanks for the pics. I hope you caught the truck!


----------



## boschicka (May 27, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> SMH.  No, I hadn't.  To be absolutely fair, he has had one hell of a week.  But that said, he is the head and face of a company, so he needs to keep himself under control, or his company won't make it the distance.  A little bit of attitude and controversy can be great PR and differentiate the brand, but a constant mess can pull it under real quick.



Agreed. And calling what he thought was a negative video slander is a little off the deep end. Also, I think people who call others pathetic are just mean. The poor kid in the video said he loves JS and that JS was so nice when he met him....ha!
So careful ladies, don't say you don't like your highlighters or JS will sue you for slander, lol!


----------



## laurennnxox (May 27, 2016)

Here are some swatch photos of PG! I concur with the "wet" feeling. It swatches kinda.. clumpy? I don't know how to explain. Not powdery or dry or chunky glitter but like clumps of the product come off the pan and you have to blend it out and it's like intense pigment.

(UGH why are these sideways!?)



blended out, direct sunlight.




Direct sunlight, top swatch is one swipe, bottom is 3-4 swipes. 




Direct sunlight, different angle. So you can see how pigmented and pink it is. This was what I was referring to earlier by a "pink stripe" on my face. :/ I have to blend it out a lot to get it to work as a highlight.




Natural light, shade.


View attachment 54450

Natural light, shade. Different angle. Almost looks like it could be a luminous blush here. lol.


----------



## Dreaming Dancer (May 27, 2016)

I got my Peach Goddess and wore it today and I love it. It may be my favorite highlighter to date. I'm nw30-nw33 and it really looks great and lasted all day on me. I had no issue blending it out. So sorry to hear you all are underwhelmed. I'm in love with it. I actually felt it didn't emphasize my pores as much as some other ones do.


----------



## boschicka (May 27, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Here are some swatch photos of PG! I concur with the "wet" feeling. It swatches kinda.. clumpy? I don't know how to explain. Not powdery or dry or chunky glitter but like clumps of the product come off the pan and you have to blend it out and it's like intense pigment.



Yes, definitely clumpy when swatched. I thought it would be better with a brush, but it's just so thick, it still went on weird. A little better but still odd.


----------



## boschicka (May 27, 2016)

Dreaming Dancer said:


> I got my Peach Goddess and wore it today and I love it. It may be my favorite highlighter to date. I'm nw30-nw33 and it really looks great and lasted all day on me. I had no issue blending it out. So sorry to hear you all are underwhelmed. I'm in love with it. I actually felt it didn't emphasize my pores as much as some other ones do.



That's awesome. Which brush did you use to apply it?


----------



## Dreaming Dancer (May 27, 2016)

boschicka said:


> That's awesome. Which brush did you use to apply it?



i used a small Mac 130 duo fiber brush. It's my favorite brush to highlight with. I just dab and blend while patting.


----------



## montREALady (May 28, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> So, I am sadly not really impressed with PG.  I don't know. It is definitely not as metallic as I was hoping. It's also barely a highlight on me, as in... Leaves a pink streak on my face (even blended out well) from certain angles and in certain lighting. I usually do not have problems with pores being emphasized, and I love to lather in highlighter, but I think this does emphasize them a tiny bit. I should have gone with my gut and got Ice Cold. But, PG took a lot of building up and blending the edges if that makes sense. Maybe I'll try it with other brushes or mixing with some Becca Pearl to lighten it. I'll run outside to try and take a quick photo.
> 
> ETA: I took a bunch of photos but will add them in a little bit, I'm having trouble uploading from the iPad, and my computer is at my boyfriends. When I head over there in a bit, I'll upload!





KGeezy said:


> My PG came in today. Tbh I'm just a tad bit underwhelmed, I thought it would be more shimmery but it's still has an awesome glow nonetheless. I swatched it with my finger straight from the pan. Took some quick pics, not the best but my daughter wanted  to get to the ice cream truck before it left, lmao !
> 
> View attachment 54441
> View attachment 54442
> View attachment 54443


Nooooooo, I guess I'll see on Tuesday evening. I'm hoping on my darker skin it will look different. I remember it looking good on JS's assistant when she wore it and that's what made me want it. I don't want too much shimmer though that's for sure. Lauren it will probably look good as a blush on you? I'm glad I only got one to try first before going nuts.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 28, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Agreed. And calling what he thought was a negative video slander is a little off the deep end. Also, I think people who call others pathetic are just mean. *The poor kid in the video said he loves JS and that JS was so nice when he met him*....ha!
> So careful ladies, don't say you don't like your highlighters or JS will sue you for slander, lol!



That makes me so flipping sad and mad, especially on top of the racism and misogyny.  The poor kid had his idol go after him like that?  SMH. 



laurennnxox said:


> Here are some swatch photos of PG! I concur with the "wet" feeling. It swatches kinda.. clumpy? I don't know how to explain. Not powdery or dry or chunky glitter but like clumps of the product come off the pan and you have to blend it out and it's like intense pigment.
> 
> (UGH why are these sideways!?)
> 
> ...



Funny.  Even though things look similar on us, PG did not look like this on me.  I was actually disappointed it wasn't more pink, so definitely try the RT brushes to tone it down.


----------



## Dreaming Dancer (May 28, 2016)

I said earlier my brush I use is a Mac 130 but that's wrong. It's a 188. The numbers are scratched off some bc I use it so much. I knew that didn't sound right. Lol


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 28, 2016)

On IG quite a few people are complaining about King Tut arriving broken.


----------



## laurennnxox (May 28, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> That makes me so flipping sad and mad, especially on top of the racism and misogyny.  The poor kid had his idol go after him like that?  SMH.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny.  Even though things look similar on us, PG did not look like this on me.  I was actually disappointed it wasn't more pink, so definitely try the RT brushes to tone it down.



Interesting! Maybe it's our undertones in this case? It's super pink on me for sure. It's pretty but not light enough to highlight with. I'll play around with brushes for sure!


----------



## rinacee (May 28, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> So, I am sadly not really impressed with PG.  I don't know. It is definitely not as metallic as I was hoping. It's also barely a highlight on me, as in... Leaves a pink streak on my face (even blended out well) from certain angles and in certain lighting. I usually do not have problems with pores being emphasized, and I love to lather in highlighter, but I think this does emphasize them a tiny bit. I should have gone with my gut and got Ice Cold. But, PG took a lot of building up and blending the edges if that makes sense. Maybe I'll try it with other brushes or mixing with some Becca Pearl to lighten it. I'll run outside to try and take a quick photo.
> 
> ETA: I took a bunch of photos but will add them in a little bit, I'm having trouble uploading from the iPad, and my computer is at my boyfriends. When I head over there in a bit, I'll upload!


That's disappointing  I guess I won't be getting PG ever now. I am liking Ice Cold, but anything darker is probably too much.


boschicka said:


> I swatched mint condition today.  The highlighter feels as if it's wet (obviously not), so it ended up coming up with a clump or two which made it difficult to blend out.  Didn't try with a brush though, but sounds similar to what you ran into with the peach one.  I really had to blend to get the swatch photo and from different angles you could see uneven application.
> 
> View attachment 54438
> View attachment 54439


I totally agree on the "wetness". My Ice Cold almost feels like a Colourpop shadow.  I use a stippling brush because I find it can be a bit clumpy.  It blends out well with that brush though.


----------



## boschicka (May 28, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> On IG quite a few people are complaining about King Tut arriving broken.



Slander!


----------



## rinacee (May 28, 2016)

In other news, my Beauty Killer palette is still in "pre-shipment"! Agh! Hurry up, I am so antsy! They've already been restocked and that's as far as mine's gotten


----------



## laurennnxox (May 28, 2016)

rinacee said:


> In other news, my Beauty Killer palette is still in "pre-shipment"! Agh! Hurry up, I am so antsy! They've already been restocked and that's as far as mine's gotten



WTF! I would email him for sure.


----------



## rinacee (May 28, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> WTF! I would email him for sure.


I think I will, considering some people already have theirs!


----------



## rinacee (May 28, 2016)

Just sent an e-mail. It will be my first time ever dealing with JSC customer service (and I've ordered about six times from him directly!).  We'll see. I normally wouldn't be too worried, but seeing others already receiving their stuff worries me.  I don't want it to get lost in the shuffle since there was the restock of the palette today.  Maybe I'm just paranoid!


----------



## laurennnxox (May 28, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Just sent an e-mail. It will be my first time ever dealing with JSC customer service (and I've ordered about six times from him directly!).  We'll see. I normally wouldn't be too worried, but seeing others already receiving their stuff worries me.  I don't want it to get lost in the shuffle since there was the restock of the palette today.  Maybe I'm just paranoid!



No, I think you have done the right thing! And I would have too. It should have been shipped out before a re-stock IMO, because then he's going to get flooded with more orders and where is yours going to go? Get mixed in? Get lost? I'm sure it'll all work out, but yeah. I'd send them a little email reminder like you did.


----------



## v0ltagekid (May 28, 2016)

I'll try that brush. I used the anastasia highlighting brush for peach goddess today and it was hard to blend, I had to go in with my beauty blender to blend it better. 
I wish he sold a brush for these


----------



## rinacee (May 28, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> No, I think you have done the right thing! And I would have too. It should have been shipped out before a re-stock IMO, because then he's going to get flooded with more orders and where is yours going to go? Get mixed in? Get lost? I'm sure it'll all work out, but yeah. I'd send them a little email reminder like you did.


Okay, good! I feel better after that pep talk, haha! I just think it is strange that orders are still at the warehouse and yet they are getting a huge flood of new orders for the same product. When I ordered my Ice Cold during the pre-release I got a shipping notification that night and it moved right away. I got it on Monday after it shipping out Saturday! So I am a tad perplexed, haha.


----------



## rinacee (May 28, 2016)

v0ltagekid said:


> I'll try that brush. I used the anastasia highlighting brush for peach goddess today and it was hard to blend, I had to go in with my beauty blender to blend it better.
> I wish he sold a brush for these


I use my ELF small stipple brush and it actually works really well. I know the brush he uses in tutorials is the Morphe M 510, which looks like it works nicely. But definitely experiment a bit with the brushes you have.


----------



## ellemarie (May 28, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Do you guys think Makeup Monsters, Dose of Colors, and Jefree have the same manufacturer? The bottles look the same.



I know all the tubes are the same design, but I don't know if they come from the same factory. Wouldn't be surprised. Of the three brands, I think Jeffree's is the most difficult to deal with and the lowest quality. Makeup Monsters is cheaper and usually restocks quickly. They just did a BOGO sale (which I missed by a few minutes), and they have a 10% discount code for all first-time customers. DoC goes out of stock on stuff, but it usually stays in stock for a while when it comes back. I actually believe they have limited quantities whereas I think JSC makes small amounts available to drive hype with fast sellouts.


----------



## Kaidan (May 28, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Just read Jefree got into it with SHayla last week. SO much so Colourpop had to come to her defense? He threatened to beat her ass?   I know I'm late but did y'all see this?
> I saw a lot of his back story, N word comments, friends who dressed in black face...  I can't support him. I can't...  I refuse.  I'm even tempted to start finding the makeup brands that support these gurus and writing them to boycott them.  It's gone too far.





Shars said:


> He is just a HOT mess! I keep trying to find a reason to ignore who he is and pull the trigger and order one of his products but he just keeps doing this bull! Whatever Limecrime did as far as Doe Deer is concerned, his company needs to do with him. As someone earlier noted, trends come and go and his time won't last long if he carries on in the way he has been.





shontay07108 said:


> I heard about the Shayla thing a couple of days ago and yeah, he did threaten to beat her ass. I also found stuff about his racist, messy comments and questionable friends. I ordered from him before I read about the Shayla thing and even though I enjoy the products I got, I don't want to buy from him again. I contemplated the highlighters, but I can't really do it in good faith. It's a weird thing because I have bought from KVD and she isn't much better, let me tell ya. Is it too hard to ask for these people to be halfway decent human beings?
> I know a lot of people don't like Kylie Jenner (I don't either), but JS came for her, too and more than once. A grown man coming after a teenager and it was overly harsh. He seems to be petty and miserable and I think I've had my fill.



Anyone who knew of Jeffree "****" Star during the MySpace, Stickam, and scene days has knowledge of what a mess and how nasty he is.  He was at his worst when Stickam existed and the during the Scene scene back in the late 00's. He kinda slowed down to irrelevancy around 2012 but I guess he's back in full force and going to his old ways thanks to Instagram and his makeup line.

His worst insults are ALWAYS directed at women. People used to let his shit slide because he would seek attention and/or say things for shock value but he crossed the line years ago.


----------



## NaomiH (May 28, 2016)

Wore PG today and I really liked it, it blended in well and had a really nice amount of sparkle and it's really pigmented so I'll have to remember to use a lighter hand. . I think I'll reach for it pretty often. I applied it with my MAC 159.


----------



## rinacee (May 28, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Wore PG today and I really liked it, it blended in well and had a really nice amount of sparkle and it's really pigmented so I'll have to remember to use a lighter hand. . I think I'll reach for it pretty often. I applied it with my MAC 159.


Glad to hear you enjoy it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2016)




----------



## boschicka (May 28, 2016)

v0ltagekid said:


> I'll try that brush. I used the anastasia highlighting brush for peach goddess today and it was hard to blend, I had to go in with my beauty blender to blend it better.
> I wish he sold a brush for these



Hey, you're here! Someone just mentioned missing seeing you around here. Hope all is well with you & your family.


----------



## rinacee (May 28, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> View attachment 54453


Saw this earlier.  To be honest, I think I'll be set once I get Beauty Killer in the mail.  Based off the shade of Androgyny, I doubt this palette will be the color scheme I generally go for!  But you never know.  Funny how quick the turn-around is in the makeup industry. First palette just came out and he is already building hype for the second!


----------



## montREALady (May 29, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Saw this earlier.  To be honest, I think I'll be set once I get Beauty Killer in the mail.  Based off the shade of Androgyny, I doubt this palette will be the color scheme I generally go for!  But you never know.  Funny how quick the turn-around is in the makeup industry. First palette just came out and he is already building hype for the second!



I said the same thing when I saw this on IG! I was like, "Wow restock on Beauty Killer and announcing a brand new one in the same day, he's busy!"


----------



## laurennnxox (May 29, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Saw this earlier.  To be honest, I think I'll be set once I get Beauty Killer in the mail.  Based off the shade of Androgyny, I doubt this palette will be the color scheme I generally go for!  But you never know.  Funny how quick the turn-around is in the makeup industry. First palette just came out and he is already building hype for the second!



Lol, agree. This made me shake my head. It's not even June and he's beginning hype for fall. I can only imagine the IG panic over this palette by the time it releases. I'll have to wait and see the color scheme. I spend 80% of my makeup money on fall and holiday releases. This may just be right up my alley!


----------



## rinacee (May 29, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I said the same thing when I saw this on IG! I was like, "Wow restock on Beauty Killer and announcing a brand new one in the same day, he's busy!"


Very, very busy! These palettes are giving me whiplash!


laurennnxox said:


> Lol, agree. This made me shake my head. It's not even June and he's beginning hype for fall. I can only imagine the IG panic over this palette by the time it releases. I'll have to wait and see the color scheme. I spend 80% of my makeup money on fall and holiday releases. This may just be right up my alley!


Craziness! We all know once July/August rolls around Holiday palettes start popping up!


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2016)

Has anyone gotten the palette yet?  What are your thoughts?


----------



## rinacee (May 29, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Has anyone gotten the palette yet?  What are your thoughts?


Mine will be here Tuesday! Will keep y'all updated.


----------



## NaomiH (May 30, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Mine will be here Tuesday! Will keep y'all updated.



Thanks!


----------



## leonah (May 30, 2016)

not interested in his eyeshadows or highlighters only his liquid lippies. I have added gemini and rose matter on the list  they aren't LE right?


----------



## laurennnxox (May 30, 2016)

leonah said:


> not interested in his eyeshadows or highlighters only his liquid lippies. I have added gemini and rose matter on the list  they aren't LE right?



You know.. I'm not sure! Probably not if they're in his pink packaging, right? I can't remember him saying they were.


----------



## leonah (May 30, 2016)

me neither that's why I haven't been stressing yet and prioritized other LE items


----------



## NaomiH (May 30, 2016)

Rose Matter


----------



## laurennnxox (May 30, 2016)

Ohhhh it looks SO beautiful on her!! 

I don't know if I want RM! It seems so different in a ton of photos. I remember one JS posted of himself wearing Rose Matter, and it looked corally. LipstickJunkieForever on IG said it was like a dusty rose (??) I might just get it from Beautylish, because I can always return it if I don't like it I guess.


----------



## NaomiH (May 30, 2016)

Rose Matter on the super adorable Amy of Sugarpill


----------



## Chartreuse (May 30, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Rose Matter
> View attachment 54463



it is freaking gorgeous on her


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 30, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Rose Matter
> View attachment 54463





NaomiH said:


> Rose Matter on the super adorable Amy of Sugarpill
> View attachment 54466



Meant desperately.


----------



## Shars (May 30, 2016)

Kaidan said:


> Anyone who knew of Jeffree "****" Star during the MySpace, Stickam, and scene days has knowledge of what a mess and how nasty he is.  He was at his worst when Stickam existed and the during the Scene scene back in the late 00's. He kinda slowed down to irrelevancy around 2012 but I guess he's back in full force and going to his old ways thanks to Instagram and his makeup line.
> 
> His worst insults are ALWAYS directed at women. People used to let his shit slide because he would seek attention and/or say things for shock value but he crossed the line years ago.



WOW! Just WOW. I was interested in trying his lip products but I think I'll be just fine sticking to other brands until he cleans up his act. I felt bad enough loving LimeCrime's products when their drama went down lol.


----------



## Bubek07 (May 31, 2016)

damn it
rose matter might be what i wanted doll parts to look on me
so now i need it


----------



## Sabrunka (May 31, 2016)

Sigh, I didn't like my Ice Cold highlighter.  A) It highlighted pores/follicles on my cheeks that I didn't even know I had B) It looked like I literally rubbed grease on my face, it didn't even look like a nice glow, just looked oily and unclean


----------



## rinacee (May 31, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Sigh, I didn't like my Ice Cold highlighter.  A) It highlighted pores/follicles on my cheeks that I didn't even know I had B) It looked like I literally rubbed grease on my face, it didn't even look like a nice glow, just looked oily and unclean


I wish it was more "powdery" and less "wet/greasy" feeling  I've been able to make it work, but I need to be careful.


----------



## montREALady (May 31, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Very, very busy! These palettes are giving me whiplash!
> 
> Craziness! We all know once July/August rolls around Holiday palettes start popping up!


Me too!



NaomiH said:


> Has anyone gotten the palette yet?  What are your thoughts?





rinacee said:


> Mine will be here Tuesday! Will keep y'all updated.


Good because I was going to order it but said I'd wait to hear from you girls. I went from wanting it badly when the pics first came out, to saying I have enough similar colors to wanting it again. It looks huge!



Sabrunka said:


> Sigh, I didn't like my Ice Cold highlighter.  A) It highlighted pores/follicles on my cheeks that I didn't even know I had B) It looked like I literally rubbed grease on my face, it didn't even look like a nice glow, just looked oily and unclean





rinacee said:


> I wish it was more "powdery" and less "wet/greasy" feeling  I've been able to make it work, but I need to be careful.


I can't wait to get home to see what PG is like. The reviews in here have been less than stellar. And the incident with the King Tut one arriving broken to most people. It's a spectacle on IG and apparently he's looking into why that particular color is having so many issues. So glad I held off on that one.


----------



## rinacee (May 31, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I _like _Ice Cold, but I don't _love _it.  I think it is fun and it is definitely pigmented. But I think having the right brush and applying it by gradually building it up is the way to go. I think it is weird it has an almost Colourpop-ish texture. I did a video on it the other day, along with my liquid lipsticks from his line. Not sure if I am allowed to post them here?  But anyways, I wish they had a more traditional texture. That was really the only issue I had! Ice Cold lasts all day on me and I love the compact--it is so sturdy.  But it can look almost clumpy if it is applied heavily or not blended out thoroughly.


----------



## montREALady (May 31, 2016)

rinacee said:


> I _like _Ice Cold, but I don't _love _it.  I think it is fun and it is definitely pigmented. But I think having the right brush and applying it by gradually building it up is the way to go. I think it is weird it has an almost Colourpop-ish texture. I did a video on it the other day, along with my liquid lipsticks from his line. Not sure if I am allowed to post them here?  But anyways, I wish they had a more traditional texture. That was really the only issue I had! Ice Cold lasts all day on me and I love the compact--it is so sturdy.  But it can look almost clumpy if it is applied heavily or not blended out thoroughly.


I didn't know you did videos, put your links in your signature! For ColourPop I had to buy the Real Techniques Setting Brush to use with them so I'll just use that off the bat with PG.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 31, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I didn't know you did videos, put your links in your signature! For ColourPop I had to buy the Real Techniques Setting Brush to use with them so I'll just use that off the bat with PG.



That's what I'm using with PG, and I haven't had clumping/blending issues others have.  The RT contour brush works, too, but I think the setting brush is actually best.  I used it to wear PG today and really liked how it turned out.


----------



## rinacee (May 31, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I didn't know you did videos, put your links in your signature! For ColourPop I had to buy the Real Techniques Setting Brush to use with them so I'll just use that off the bat with PG.


I just put the link in my sig! I just started. I don't have a super quality way of filming (yet! I just ordered a better camera for my European trip so it should improve) but I'm enjoying getting my opinions out there


----------



## rinacee (May 31, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> That's what I'm using with PG, and I haven't had clumping/blending issues others have.  The RT contour brush works, too, but I think the setting brush is actually best.  I used it to wear PG today and really liked how it turned out.


I'll have to try out these brushes. I've been thinking of getting the Morphe M 210 that Jeffree uses in his videos, but at the same time since Jeffree is collabing with them this summer I feel like he might just be trying to push them. I trust and love my RT brushes, so I'll look into these that you guys have been talking about


----------



## montREALady (May 31, 2016)

rinacee said:


> I just put the link in my sig! I just started. I don't have a super quality way of filming (yet! I just ordered a better camera for my European trip so it should improve) but I'm enjoying getting my opinions out there



I saw in another post. I said hi and subscribed


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 31, 2016)

Even though we know lol


----------



## montREALady (May 31, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> View attachment 54500
> 
> Even though we know lol


Rose Matter will be mine!

Oh and my PG just got delivered at home.


----------



## rinacee (May 31, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I saw in another post. I said hi and subscribed


Thank you so much <3



Dolly Snow said:


> View attachment 54500
> 
> Even though we know lol


I'll be thinking about Rose Matter. I don't wear pinks very often, though!


----------



## Mayanas (May 31, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> View attachment 54500
> 
> Even though we know lol



I want them


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 31, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Rose Matter will be mine!
> 
> Oh and my PG just got delivered at home.


I hope you love PG. 
Rose Matter is definitely a favorite already lol



rinacee said:


> Thank you so much <3
> 
> 
> I'll be thinking about Rose Matter. I don't wear pinks very often, though!


I don't wear pinks often either but definitely want Rose Matter. 



Mayanas said:


> I want them



Me too!


----------



## rinacee (May 31, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope you love PG.
> Rose Matter is definitely a favorite already lol
> 
> I don't wear pinks often either but definitely want Rose Matter.
> ...


I love Doll Parts, so I may give it a go!


----------



## NaomiH (May 31, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've gone through that same circle! I wanted it,then I didn't want it,then wanted it,back to not wanting it to needing it. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (May 31, 2016)

rinacee said:


> I'll have to try out these brushes. I've been thinking of getting the Morphe M 210 that Jeffree uses in his videos, but at the same time since Jeffree is collabing with them this summer I feel like he might just be trying to push them. I trust and love my RT brushes, so I'll look into these that you guys have been talking about



I subscribed!


----------



## laurennnxox (May 31, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Thank you so much <3
> 
> 
> I'll be thinking about Rose Matter. I don't wear pinks very often, though!



ooooooh but I think Rose Matter would look so beautiful on you! 

I'm def getting Mannequin. Unsure about Rose Matter. Might wait, and see what LE summer shades he has coming out.


----------



## montREALady (May 31, 2016)

Peach Goddess is pretty swatched but I can't capture it in photo or video. I'll try it on my face tomorrow but I agree on it being somewhere in between a powder highlighter and ColourPop's consistency. Man is the pan huge!!







[video=youtube;OXQ7qW5E0xs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXQ7qW5E0xs[/video]


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 31, 2016)

Does anyone have a comparison between JSC mattes and Dose of Colors'?  Specifically, I'm curious about Gemini vs. Truffle.  Any thoughts about the formulas and how they compare generally?


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 31, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Peach Goddess is pretty swatched but I can't capture it in photo or video. I'll try it on my face tomorrow but I agree on it being somewhere in between a powder highlighter and ColourPop's consistency. Man is the pan huge!!
> 
> View attachment 54501
> 
> ...



It does look pretty against your skin!


----------



## rinacee (May 31, 2016)

Just came home to my palette. I had to pay an additional $3.31 in postage! Has anyone else had this happen?! That's on top of the $5.95!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 31, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Does anyone have a comparison between JSC mattes and Dose of Colors'?  Specifically, I'm curious about Gemini vs. Truffle.  Any thoughts about the formulas and how they compare generally?



In my opinion, DoC & JSC are pretty much the same formula (on me) I don't notice much difference. I have both Truffle & Gemini. Truffle is more nude, closer to Celebrity Skin. Gemini is orangey & slightly terracotta (very different).


----------



## rinacee (May 31, 2016)

Okay guys.  I haven't gotten to play around much with the palette since I just got it about an hour ago.  I have, however, swatched with my fingers as well as a brush.  I personally like to do finger swatches to get a feel for the texture. It helps me understand the types of motions and pressures to use when applying with a brush.  Anyways, here are my first impressions/thoughts.  
The palette itself is cute, but I do find the cardboard to feel a little cheap. Compared to the rather nice feel that the Skin Frosts have, this feels lacking. I will say, it is pretty large with a nice size mirror.  The back of the palette is blank, which irks me for some reason. I just feel like the outer packaging is pretty lackluster (plus I have grown accustomed to palettes having some kind of information regarding weights/size/ingredients on the back...I like this feature). Then again, $45 for ten large pans of shadow isn't bad, and they had to cut corners somewhere. I do like that they stuck with the pink and rose gold color palette that the lipsticks have.  
Okay, so the shades. There are three textures/formulas like Jeffree said: matte, frost, and glitter.  While some shades feel amazingly smooth (Courtney, China White, Black Rainbow), others aren't as great (Star Power and Expensive, notably).  It isn't a terribly big deal in the swatches, but considering he has been emphasizing how they feel like butter, it made me scratch my head.  Not BAD by any means, but not as smooth as he is talking.  The mattes feel heavenly, though. Courtney, China White, and Vanity all swatches so so nicely with a brush over primer.  The ones I had issues building up with my brush were Expensive, Princess (though it is a frosty shade), Rich Bitch, and Star Power.  Of all of them, Star Power feels the most dry.  Compared to Urban Decay's Savage from the Electric Palette, it is quite dry and need a second pass to be opaque.  Another concern I had was the amount of powder kick-up that I got when using the brush.  Of note, Expensive and Black Rainbow created a mess of fall out in the palette, and on my hand Expensive was a trouble-maker.
Again, these are very brief first impressions from swatching the palette twice. I haven't used them on my eyes yet, but I definitely will tomorrow.  The mattes seem like they will be a dream to work with. Based on swatches, it isn't the most unique palette, and is probably best suited for those who need a pop-of-color palette or really want it for collection's sake.  I'm excited to see how they fare throughout the day tomorrow.


----------



## boschicka (May 31, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Just came home to my palette. I had to pay an additional $3.31 in postage! Has anyone else had this happen?! That's on top of the $5.95!



NO FLIPPING WAY!  Unacceptable!


----------



## rinacee (May 31, 2016)

boschicka said:


> NO FLIPPING WAY!  Unacceptable!


It was pretty surprising.  I felt kind of bad for e-mailing them...but...it's never happened before with Jeffree Star. I know it sounds silly in comparison to international custom fees and stuff, but I thought the $5.95 was flat rate. After it not shipping out right away/sitting in the warehouse in pre-shipment for days, it kind of made me sad to come home to that surprise.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 31, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> In my opinion, DoC & JSC are pretty much the same formula (on me) I don't notice much difference. I have both Truffle & Gemini. Truffle is more nude, closer to Celebrity Skin. Gemini is orangey & slightly terracotta (very different).



Thank you for that!  If I may pick your brain a little more...is Truffle close enough to CS that it would be an unnecessary purchase?


----------



## boschicka (May 31, 2016)

rinacee said:


> It was pretty surprising.  I felt kind of bad for e-mailing them...but...it's never happened before with Jeffree Star. I know it sounds silly in comparison to international custom fees and stuff, but I thought the $5.95 was flat rate. After it not shipping out right away/sitting in the warehouse in pre-shipment for days, it kind of made me sad to come home to that surprise.



I order everything online and have for years. I have never once had that happen. I wouldn't expect that from a business, especially one that only ships its items. I'm sorry that happened to you. You have every right to be upset. It's not what you agreed upon with JSC when you placed your order.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 31, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Just came home to my palette. I had to pay an additional $3.31 in postage! Has anyone else had this happen?! That's on top of the $5.95!





boschicka said:


> NO FLIPPING WAY!  Unacceptable!



What she said.

(Kept hearing 'Unacceptable!' in a Dalek voice, btw )


----------



## rinacee (May 31, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I order everything online and have for years. I have never once had that happen. I wouldn't expect that from a business, especially one that only ships its items. I'm sorry that happened to you. You have every right to be upset. It's not what you agreed upon with JSC when you placed your order.





GreenEyedAllie said:


> What she said.
> 
> (Kept hearing 'Unacceptable!' in a Dalek voice, btw )


Hehe I haven't watched Who in ages! I need to catch up.  
Yeah, I e-mailed them. I don't know if that is something you normally should e-mail about but we will see. I just felt bad because I am currently home for the summer with my parents (grad student finally enjoying my first summer break) and they were surprised with it when the post lady came  My mom immediately said "Larry Stork didn't put enough postage on your package!" And now Jeffree Star will forever be Larry Stork to me...so at least something amusing came of it!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 1, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Hehe I haven't watched Who in ages! I need to catch up.
> Yeah, I e-mailed them. I don't know if that is something you normally should e-mail about but we will see. I just felt bad because I am currently home for the summer with my parents (grad student finally enjoying my first summer break) and they were surprised with it when the post lady came  My mom immediately said "Larry Stork didn't put enough postage on your package!" And now Jeffree Star will forever be Larry Stork to me...so at least something amusing came of it!



I'm sorry that happened to you but lol @ Larry Stork!


----------



## rinacee (Jun 1, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> I'm sorry that happened to you but lol @ Larry Stork!


She also called Hamburger Mary's "Cheeseburger Betty's". It can't be undone.  I have to say it this way forever now!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 1, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Does anyone have a comparison between JSC mattes and Dose of Colors'?  Specifically, I'm curious about Gemini vs. Truffle.  Any thoughts about the formulas and how they compare generally?



I looooove DOC's formula. I find them similar. I think JSC stays a tiny bit tackier where as DOC really dries down. But they are pretty equitable in my book. I saw that Dolly already answered for you, but here is a swatch pic just in case.  She said Truffle is probably closer to CS and I'd probably agree. I don't have CS though, just from images online I didn't buy because of Truffle. Upon swatching them on my hand, Truffle is more.. creamy, whereas Gemini's swatch came out more wet/liquidy. They're closer in tone than I thought, but definitely different. I remember first getting Truffle and thinking it looked so brown/nude on me. My, how my opinions have changed now! Lol. I think CS might be even more "nude" than this.

View attachment 54510


Left: Gemini / Right: Truffle


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 1, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Okay guys.  I haven't gotten to play around much with the palette since I just got it about an hour ago.  I have, however, swatched with my fingers as well as a brush.  I personally like to do finger swatches to get a feel for the texture. It helps me understand the types of motions and pressures to use when applying with a brush.  Anyways, here are my first impressions/thoughts.
> The palette itself is cute, but I do find the cardboard to feel a little cheap. Compared to the rather nice feel that the Skin Frosts have, this feels lacking. I will say, it is pretty large with a nice size mirror.  The back of the palette is blank, which irks me for some reason. I just feel like the outer packaging is pretty lackluster (plus I have grown accustomed to palettes having some kind of information regarding weights/size/ingredients on the back...I like this feature). Then again, $45 for ten large pans of shadow isn't bad, and they had to cut corners somewhere. I do like that they stuck with the pink and rose gold color palette that the lipsticks have.
> Okay, so the shades. There are three textures/formulas like Jeffree said: matte, frost, and glitter.  While some shades feel amazingly smooth (Courtney, China White, Black Rainbow), others aren't as great (Star Power and Expensive, notably).  It isn't a terribly big deal in the swatches, but considering he has been emphasizing how they feel like butter, it made me scratch my head.  Not BAD by any means, but not as smooth as he is talking.  The mattes feel heavenly, though. Courtney, China White, and Vanity all swatches so so nicely with a brush over primer.  The ones I had issues building up with my brush were Expensive, Princess (though it is a frosty shade), Rich Bitch, and Star Power.  Of all of them, Star Power feels the most dry.  Compared to Urban Decay's Savage from the Electric Palette, it is quite dry and need a second pass to be opaque.  Another concern I had was the amount of powder kick-up that I got when using the brush.  Of note, Expensive and Black Rainbow created a mess of fall out in the palette, and on my hand Expensive was a trouble-maker.
> Again, these are very brief first impressions from swatching the palette twice. I haven't used them on my eyes yet, but I definitely will tomorrow.  The mattes seem like they will be a dream to work with. Based on swatches, it isn't the most unique palette, and is probably best suited for those who need a pop-of-color palette or really want it for collection's sake.  I'm excited to see how they fare throughout the day tomorrow.



WOW! Thanks for an amazing in-depth first impressions. The mattes do sound heavenly. But I still think I'm going to pass. I need to control my spending and would rather stick to his liquid lipsticks. I hope you are able to enjoy the palette and make awesome looks from it-- and I definitely hope they fix that issues about the extra postage! Total bullshit!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 1, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> I looooove DOC's formula. I find them similar. I think JSC stays a tiny bit tackier where as DOC really dries down. But they are pretty equitable in my book. I saw that Dolly already answered for you, but here is a swatch pic just in case.  She said Truffle is probably closer to CS and I'd probably agree. I don't have CS though, just from images online I didn't buy because of Truffle. Upon swatching them on my hand, Truffle is more.. creamy, whereas Gemini's swatch came out more wet/liquidy. They're closer in tone than I thought, but definitely different. I remember first getting Truffle and thinking it looked so brown/nude on me. My, how my opinions have changed now! Lol. I think CS might be even more "nude" than this.
> 
> View attachment 54510
> 
> ...



Awww, thank you so much!  I think I may get it at some point if they restock a few other shades.  I think CS is definitely more nude/less pink.


----------



## Mixxi (Jun 1, 2016)

Does anyone know if the beauty killer palette will be available on Beautylish? I ordered once from Jeffree Star's website but got stung badly by customs charges so I'm not too keen on ordering from him directly.


----------



## Shars (Jun 1, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> What she said.
> 
> (Kept hearing 'Unacceptable!' in a Dalek voice, btw )



"Explain! Explain!"


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 1, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Awww, thank you so much!  I think I may get it at some point if they restock a few other shades.  I think CS is definitely more nude/less pink.



You're welcome. Yeah, I've been wanting to order more. But all the shades that I want aren't in stock at once. So I'll wait. I have Kiss of Fire, Truffle, Coral Crush, Pinky Promise, and Berry Me 2. Kiss of Fire is my absolute favorite red Liquid Lipstick! Seriously. I love it so much. I have always wanted Stone, but I have Stila Bacci which I think is supposed to be a dupe, and I never reach for it. Perhaps it's the formula. I'm also considering Mood and Desert Suede and maybe one more but I can't remember the name lol. 



Mixxi said:


> Does anyone know if the beauty killer palette will be available on Beautylish? I ordered once from Jeffree Star's website but got stung badly by customs charges so I'm not too keen on ordering from him directly.


It should be eventually! I remember they said they would be getting it at a later date. It also was included in the email from Nils alllll the way at the bottom. Saying that when they launched the Skin Frosts they wouldn't have the BKP, but it would be coming "soon."


----------



## montREALady (Jun 1, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Just came home to my palette. I had to pay an additional $3.31 in postage! Has anyone else had this happen?! That's on top of the $5.95!



What?? Why? When were you charged that? Ridic! Edit: I saw your responses. 

Thanks for the palette review. I may not bother with it.

Wearing Peach Goddess today. On my face there's no peach just gold. Pretty but nothing as unique as I hoped. I found when blending it out with the Elf small stipple as I do all my highlighters, it took a bit longer than normal with PG.


----------



## leonah (Jun 1, 2016)

montREALady said:


> What?? Why? When were you charged that? Ridic! Edit: I saw your responses.
> 
> Thanks for the palette review. I may not bother with it.
> 
> ...



you beautiful human being! *faints* slaying as always


----------



## rinacee (Jun 1, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> WOW! Thanks for an amazing in-depth first impressions. The mattes do sound heavenly. But I still think I'm going to pass. I need to control my spending and would rather stick to his liquid lipsticks. I hope you are able to enjoy the palette and make awesome looks from it-- and I definitely hope they fix that issues about the extra postage! Total bullshit!


I hope so too! Nothing back from CS yet.  I used the palette this morning, and it is nice. Revolutionary? No. I think you will be fine passing 


Mixxi said:


> Does anyone know if the beauty killer palette will be available on Beautylish? I ordered once from Jeffree Star's website but got stung badly by customs charges so I'm not too keen on ordering from him directly.


They said they would be getting it eventually!


----------



## rinacee (Jun 1, 2016)

montREALady said:


> What?? Why? When were you charged that? Ridic! Edit: I saw your responses.
> 
> Thanks for the palette review. I may not bother with it.
> 
> ...


You look so pretty! I love it on you.  
And yeah, it sucks! Hope they address it.  
I think you can definitely pass on it. Nothing special so far!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 1, 2016)

montREALady said:


> What?? Why? When were you charged that? Ridic! Edit: I saw your responses.
> 
> Thanks for the palette review. I may not bother with it.
> 
> ...





leonah said:


> you beautiful human being! *faints* slaying as always



Right???!  You look so so pretty in all your new goodies.


----------



## Bubek07 (Jun 1, 2016)

Mixxi said:


> Does anyone know if the beauty killer palette will be available on Beautylish? I ordered once from Jeffree Star's website but got stung badly by customs charges so I'm not too keen on ordering from him directly.



so far i ordered once, and it was only one lipstick and i didnt get charged with customs
and they are bastards here when it comes to that
it may seem i was lucky once


----------



## rinacee (Jun 1, 2016)

Okay guys! I've worn the palette all day (going on eight and a half hours now) and I think I can finally speak to the quality and everything.  I did a first impressions video earlier and uploaded it, but here are my thoughts now after wearing the look all day.  
So I already talked about the packaging. I think it could be better, and it does feel a little cheap.  Not the worst ever, but not as nice as the lipsticks or the Skin Frost. The pans are huge, as promised.  I can't imagine hitting pan on them.  
Today I used Star Power, Princess, Violence, Courtney, Vanity, China White, and Black Rainbow.  There were only three colors I didn't use, and I will use them tomorrow so I can film a thorough review for YouTube.  I applied them over Urban Decay Primer Potion, which I use every day. I used a brush from one of the Vice palettes to apply them. I started with Princess on my inner third, and it applied nicely. I really like the frost finishes in this palette; they work beautifully.  I then put Star Power on the center.  This one took a bit to build up to my desired intensity, but not too much. It is a drier matte, and that probably had something to do with it. I'm sure over NYX jumbo pencil in Milk it would have been easier.  Then I used Violence (another frost, I think, though it feels more satiny) on the outer corner and blended into my crease. This color is a dream to work with.  I don't normally like shades like this (I prefer cool-toned purples), but this worked beautifully with the other two colors.  Then I used Vanity to deepen my outer 'v'.  I LOVE this shade. I was the least excited for Vanity, but it blew me away.  The texture is heavenly and it blends really well. It is super pigmented when used with a brush, and I was glad to see it blended nicely because I packed on a little too much, haha!  Then I used Courtney as a transition.  To be honest, it is a little too dark and orange for me to use as an "everyday" transition. But the texture is amazing and it blends so wonderfully. If I am going for a more warm look, it will work.  It will make a nice lid shade.  Then I used Black Rainbow on my lower lashline. While the texture and color payoff were great, the sparkles disappeared on my eye, even with NYX Milk underneath. Kind of disappointing!  
By hour eight, the shadows had creased.  This isn't necessarily abnormal for me in Florida, but I have had my Fyrinnae and Urban Decay last longer, well into the twelve-hour mark. I reapplied them wet to see how they work that way, and most of them worked nicely when applied with a damp brush (using MAC Fix+).  Star Power was the worst applied wet, because it is such a dry matte. I may have messed up my pan--yet to be determined...Star Power/Violence/Vanity were stunning applied wet. The touch-up looks gorgeous and Courtney blends so seemlessly. I love it.  
So overall, I enjoyed the look I made. There are still some shadows I am worried about (Expensive and Rich Bitch). Those two didn't have the nicest texture, and were prone to crumbling and fall-out when swatched. I'll give them a shot tomorrow.  
Basically, the blend nicely and have an average weartime.  Not bulletproof, but not terrible.  Overall good texture. Not a unique palette though! Have the Electric palette? Savage/Jilted/Fringe have you covered on Star Power/Violence/Expensive.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 1, 2016)

montREALady said:


> What?? Why? When were you charged that? Ridic! Edit: I saw your responses.
> 
> Thanks for the palette review. I may not bother with it.
> 
> ...





rinacee said:


> Okay guys! I've worn the palette all day (going on eight and a half hours now) and I think I can finally speak to the quality and everything.  I did a first impressions video earlier and uploaded it, but here are my thoughts now after wearing the look all day.
> So I already talked about the packaging. I think it could be better, and it does feel a little cheap.  Not the worst ever, but not as nice as the lipsticks or the Skin Frost. The pans are huge, as promised.  I can't imagine hitting pan on them.
> Today I used Star Power, Princess, Violence, Courtney, Vanity, China White, and Black Rainbow.  There were only three colors I didn't use, and I will use them tomorrow so I can film a thorough review for YouTube.  I applied them over Urban Decay Primer Potion, which I use every day. I used a brush from one of the Vice palettes to apply them. I started with Princess on my inner third, and it applied nicely. I really like the frost finishes in this palette; they work beautifully.  I think put Star Power on the center.  This one took a bit to build up to my desired intensity, but not too much. It is a drier matte, and that probably had something to do with it. I'm sure over NYX jumbo pencil in Milk it would have been easier.  Then I used Violence (another frost, I think, though it feels more satiny) on the outer corner and blended into my crease. This color is a dream to work with.  I don't normally like shades like this (I prefer cool-toned purples), but this worked beautifully with the other two colors.  Then I used Vanity to deepen my outer 'v'.  I LOVE this shade. I was the least excited for Vanity, but it blew me away.  The texture is heavenly and it blends really well. It is super pigmented when used with a brush, and I was glad to see it blended nicely because I packed on a little too much, haha!  Then I used Courtney as a transition.  To be honest, it is a little too dark and orange for me to use as an "everyday" transition. But the texture is amazing and it blends so wonderfully. If I am going for a more warm look, it will work.  It will make a nice lid shade.  Then I used Black Rainbow on my lower lashline. While the texture and color payoff were great, the sparkles disappeared on my eye, even with NYX Milk underneath. Kind of disappointing!
> By hour eight, the shadows had creased.  This isn't necessarily abnormal for me in Florida, but I have had my Fyrinnae and Urban Decay last longer, well into the twelve-hour mark. I reapplied them wet to see how they work that way, and most of them worked nicely when applied with a damp brush (using MAC Fix+).  Star Power was the worst applied wet, because it is such a dry matte. I may have messed up my pan--yet to be determined...Star Power/Violence/Vanity were stunning applied wet. The touch-up looks gorgeous and Courtney blends so seemlessly. I love it.
> ...



Thank you for the awesome review!  I will have to check out your video.  I've been kinda meh on this since it was announced (just wouldn't use all the colors), so I probably won't get it.  The Angrogyny palette sounds more my style, so it's good to know the possible quality to expect.

To fix your pan, take packing tape and press it down on the pan then remove.  It will adhere to any 'junky' shadow and leave workable product.  It won't look as nice (maybe), but it will fix it.  I did this to a mineralize skinfinish natural that I used damp.  Now I just get product on the brush and spritz with fix+.


----------



## rinacee (Jun 1, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Thank you for the awesome review!  I will have to check out your video.  I've been kinda meh on this since it was announced (just wouldn't use all the colors), so I probably won't get it.  The Angrogyny palette sounds more my style, so it's good to know the possible quality to expect.
> 
> To fix your pan, take packing tape and press it down on the pan then remove.  It will adhere to any 'junky' shadow and leave workable product.  It won't look as nice (maybe), but it will fix it.  I did this to a mineralize skinfinish natural that I used damp.  Now I just get product on the brush and spritz with fix+.


Thank you so much for the tip! I did that for some MAC blushes that had a weird hard film on them, but never thought to do it for shadows. Duh! Thanks!


----------



## montREALady (Jun 1, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> It does look pretty against your skin!





leonah said:


> you beautiful human being! *faints* slaying as always



Thanks ladies! Lolll Leonah!


----------



## montREALady (Jun 1, 2016)

rinacee said:


> You look so pretty! I love it on you.
> And yeah, it sucks! Hope they address it.
> I think you can definitely pass on it. Nothing special so far!





GreenEyedAllie said:


> Right???!  You look so so pretty in all your new goodies.



Thanks chickies! I had zero chill today and literally wore all the new makeup I got yesterday!


----------



## boschicka (Jun 1, 2016)

Ha! Tarababyz saying the same thing everyone here has been saying...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KRDPpFLq6k


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 1, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Ha! Tarababyz saying the same thing everyone here has been saying...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KRDPpFLq6k



Thanks for that!  It makes me want Confession as a single....


----------



## rinacee (Jun 2, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Thanks for that!  It makes me want Confession as a single....


It is VERY close to MAC's Cranberry, though not as smooth. Confession is a tad more red and "bright", while Cranberry is more purple-ish. But they are still quite similar and would probably give a similar effect.


----------



## rinacee (Jun 2, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Ha! Tarababyz saying the same thing everyone here has been saying...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KRDPpFLq6k


I felt so validated when she also said that Expensive and Rich Bitch had off-textures.


----------



## Bubek07 (Jun 2, 2016)

info: Cocktail cosmetics wont sell JS higlighters online due to them being so fragile


----------



## Chartreuse (Jun 2, 2016)

Bubek07 said:


> so far i ordered once, and it was only one lipstick and i didnt get charged with customs
> and they are bastards here when it comes to that
> it may seem i was lucky once




i am hoping to accomplish the same thing
get away without paying the customs and satisfy my curiosity by trying one of his lippies 
though i'll probably wait for the new LE coming out in july 

how big was the box your lippie came in?


----------



## Bubek07 (Jun 2, 2016)

Chartreuse said:


> i am hoping to accomplish the same thing
> get away without paying the customs and satisfy my curiosity by trying one of his lippies
> though i'll probably wait for the new LE coming out in july
> 
> how big was the box your lippie came in?



i think it was 25x20cm
if i order again ill measure it up from you (and i probably will be pushing my luck with ordering rose matter and rich bood)
the good thing is that he doesnt write the price of shipping on the box
dont know whats the limit in serbia for things not being taxed but in cro its 22€


----------



## Bubek07 (Jun 2, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> To fix your pan, take packing tape and press it down on the pan then remove. It will adhere to any 'junky' shadow and leave workable product. It won't look as nice (maybe), but it will fix it. I did this to a mineralize skinfinish natural that I used damp. Now I just get product on the brush and spritz with fix+.



would that work on mac LE blushes
my ripe peach has layer of something on it and i cant get any pigment on my brushes
same thing with my wonder woman blush


----------



## rinacee (Jun 2, 2016)

Bubek07 said:


> would that work on mac LE blushes
> my ripe peach has layer of something on it and i cant get any pigment on my brushes
> same thing with my wonder woman blush


Yes! I used it on my Ripe Peach and Azalea Blossom.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 2, 2016)

Bubek07 said:


> would that work on mac LE blushes
> my ripe peach has layer of something on it and i cant get any pigment on my brushes
> same thing with my wonder woman blush





rinacee said:


> Yes! I used it on my Ripe Peach and Azalea Blossom.



What she said!  But yeah, it's my understanding it should work on any powder products.  I do not know about the cream-powder hybrids like EDSFs, but I would think it would.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm getting so annoyed with their shipping. I ordered the palette and Ice Cold last Wednesday as soon as they launched. I got a shipping confirmation the next day, and the tracking has not moved or updated since then. Still says it's in California. I emailed them and all I got for a reply was "give it up to 48 hours, we're coming out of a holiday weekend. Um, that's WAY MORE than 48 hours if ya shipped it last Thursday!!!


----------



## Bubek07 (Jun 2, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Yes! I used it on my Ripe Peach and Azalea Blossom.





GreenEyedAllie said:


> What she said! But yeah, it's my understanding it should work on any powder products. I do not know about the cream-powder hybrids like EDSFs, but I would think it would.



wooohoooo
ill let you know how it went
but i really dont get whats the problem with those 2 bluses i dont use them at all due to that
if and when i used them its always with a clean brush n still that stiff layer froms
i was so excited for ripe peach and now i barely take it out of the drawer


----------



## rinacee (Jun 2, 2016)

I put up my full review today. My channel link is in my signature. Overall, it's a big "meh" for me. I agree a lot of Tarabbyz!  The frosts are the best in the palette.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 2, 2016)

Bubek07 said:


> wooohoooo
> ill let you know how it went
> but i really dont get whats the problem with those 2 bluses i dont use them at all due to that
> if and when i used them its always with a clean brush n still that stiff layer froms
> i was so excited for ripe peach and now i barely take it out of the drawer



Meh, some chemicals deteriorate over time regardless of use and especially if around oxygen or moisture.  Minus keeping certain things in a desiccator, this can happen sometimes.


----------



## Bubek07 (Jun 3, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Meh, some chemicals deteriorate over time regardless of use and especially if around oxygen or moisture. Minus keeping certain things in a desiccator, this can happen sometimes.



my ripe peach was like that since they day i bough tit in the toledo collection
the pink part sucks, and the pink part sucks also on the wonder woman one

i did it though ill let you know the next time i use them when happens
thank you ladies


----------



## montREALady (Jun 3, 2016)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I'm getting so annoyed with their shipping. I ordered the palette and Ice Cold last Wednesday as soon as they launched. I got a shipping confirmation the next day, and the tracking has not moved or updated since then. Still says it's in California. I emailed them and all I got for a reply was "give it up to 48 hours, we're coming out of a holiday weekend. Um, that's WAY MORE than 48 hours if ya shipped it last Thursday!!!



Yeah that makes no sense, what does it say exactly on USPS, that they just got billing info? I ordered on launch day at 1pm (May 25th, Weds), got my shipping notification that night at 11pm and it was accepted at the post office 12pm on the 26th (in CA), then it moved and I got it on Tuesday, 31st. I'm all the way in NYC. So yeah, if it was accepted at the post office you need to call them, if it wasn't even dropped off, then JS. I'm sure you know all that already, we're all regular online shoppers, lol!


----------



## smileyt06 (Jun 3, 2016)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I'm getting so annoyed with their shipping. I ordered the palette and Ice Cold last Wednesday as soon as they launched. I got a shipping confirmation the next day, and the tracking has not moved or updated since then. Still says it's in California. I emailed them and all I got for a reply was "give it up to 48 hours, we're coming out of a holiday weekend. Um, that's WAY MORE than 48 hours if ya shipped it last Thursday!!!



See that's why I won't order from his site ever again


----------



## montREALady (Jun 3, 2016)

smileyt06 said:


> See that's why I won't order from his site ever again


Then there are cases like mine where I've placed 3 orders with him and always get it in a few days with no issues. Can't win!


----------



## rinacee (Jun 3, 2016)

Welp. Remember how we were talking about JS's cattiness and his ruthless squad? Got a really nasty comment on one of my vids today that was totally unwarranted! I didn't really bad-mouth the palette; in fact I said how much I loved the frosts and mattes. Oh well! Just crazy how his fans can follow so blindly and be so mean! I have liked Jeffree since Myspace. I was a silly scene kid with one of his t-shirt (cringe haha). I think it is crazy that he has such a cult following that is ready to pounce on the slightest criticism. It's a weird culture he is building around him. If not liking two crumbly shadows makes me a "see-you-next-Tuesday", well...I'm at a loss, haha!


----------



## boschicka (Jun 4, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Welp. Remember how we were talking about JS's cattiness and his ruthless squad? Got a really nasty comment on one of my vids today that was totally unwarranted! I didn't really bad-mouth the palette; in fact I said how much I loved the frosts and mattes. Oh well! Just crazy how his fans can follow so blindly and be so mean! I have liked Jeffree since Myspace. I was a silly scene kid with one of his t-shirt (cringe haha). I think it is crazy that he has such a cult following that is ready to pounce on the slightest criticism. It's a weird culture he is building around him. If not liking two crumbly shadows makes me a "see-you-next-Tuesday", well...I'm at a loss, haha!



Ugh, rabid fans.  I don't understand the need to worship someone.  Ha, it was probably JS posting under a fake name, lol!

Also, watched a video of JS doing a look with his palette, and it seemed he had trouble with the gold shadow.  He covered it up by cutting away, coming back with the color on his lid and saying the original brush was too small.  Then he said a "cute trick" is to wet your brush and really make the pigment pop.  Shenanigans!


----------



## Shars (Jun 6, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Ugh, rabid fans.  I don't understand the need to worship someone.  Ha, *it was probably JS posting under a fake name, *lol!
> 
> Also, watched a video of JS doing a look with his palette, and it seemed he had trouble with the gold shadow.  He covered it up by cutting away, coming back with the color on his lid and saying the original brush was too small.  Then he said a "cute trick" is to wet your brush and really make the pigment pop.  Shenanigans!



I bet it was!


----------



## rinacee (Jun 6, 2016)

SOOOO. Customer service totally blew off my issue with the extra postage. They totally misunderstood/didn't read thoroughly and thought that I meant JSC charged me extra. I specifically noted that it was the post that said JSC didn't use enough. Sigh. I'll respond with a picture of the box (which I kept in case) tomorrow morning...


----------



## rinacee (Jun 7, 2016)

Really tempted to get Rose Matter (and maybe Unicorn Blood) tomorrow, but also kinda feeling wishy washy. If I buy, it'll be through Beautylish.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 7, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Really tempted to get Rose Matter (and maybe Unicorn Blood) tomorrow, but also kinda feeling wishy washy. If I buy, it'll be through Beautylish.


Dooooooooooooooo it!!!!!


I'm gonna get both on BL tomorrow for sure! I always have the easiest transactions with them. Plus it would be here by Fri!


----------



## rinacee (Jun 7, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Dooooooooooooooo it!!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm gonna get both on BL tomorrow for sure! I always have the easiest transactions with them. Plus it would be here by Fri!


Ugh why! I just saw Beautylish won't have Unicorn Blood! But I want free shipping! Might have to get Mannequin or any others that they restock. I just don't know if Mannequin would look good on me.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 7, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Ugh why! I just saw Beautylish won't have Unicorn Blood! But I want free shipping! Might have to get Mannequin or any others that they restock. I just don't know if Mannequin would look good on me.



Beautylish has a great return policy, though hehe  Do you not reach for nudes? Liquid lipstick nudes can be tricky for sure!

Sucks about U-Blood. It's a great color, that i'm sure you'd be able to rock! Plus with your bad experience last time with JSC shipping, I'd personally be more relaxed ordering through beautylish. You could also get something else on their site instead for the free shipping. (Total enabler, sorry)


----------



## rinacee (Jun 7, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Beautylish has a great return policy, though hehe  Do you not reach for nudes? Liquid lipstick nudes can be tricky for sure!
> 
> Sucks about U-Blood. It's a great color, that i'm sure you'd be able to rock! Plus with your bad experience last time with JSC shipping, I'd personally be more relaxed ordering through beautylish. You could also get something else on their site instead for the free shipping. (Total enabler, sorry)


I am an enabler too, haha! I might give it a shot. We'll see! I wear some nudes, but nothing this pale usually. I guess maybe I am worried it will look too pasty on me. I have Celebrity Skin and it doesn't even show up lol so idk! Maybe Mannequin would be better.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 7, 2016)

Lavender Snow highlight launching soon 
View attachment 54627


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 7, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lavender Snow highlight launching soon
> View attachment 54627



Thanks, Dolly!  I believe I may want this....I have a feeling it will pull a pretty silver.


----------



## rinacee (Jun 7, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lavender Snow highlight launching soon
> View attachment 54627


I'm addicted to all things purple, but I just don't know. Not sure I really need it. My excitement over Ice Cold has faltered a little bit in the last few days.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 7, 2016)

JS is still really upset about his King Tut highlighter issues being aired across social media.  He has two big rants about it on his snap.  Apparently, a couple mainstream sources picked up the story (e.g. Allure), which is probably why he's talking about it again.

I mean I kinda don't care, but he needs a PR advisor desperately.  Instead of coming across as address the issues, he comes across more sulky or like he's throwing a tantrum.

Also on his snap were swatches of Lavender Snow.  It looks as silvery and beautiful as I was hoping.


----------



## leonah (Jun 8, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Beautylish has a great return policy, though hehe  Do you not reach for nudes? Liquid lipstick nudes can be tricky for sure!
> 
> Sucks about U-Blood. It's a great color, that i'm sure you'd be able to rock! Plus with your bad experience last time with JSC shipping, I'd personally be more relaxed ordering through beautylish. You could also get something else on their site instead for the free shipping. (Total enabler, sorry)



yes beautylish is the best. would never buy anything directly from his site.


----------



## Bubek07 (Jun 8, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Really tempted to get Rose Matter (and maybe Unicorn Blood) tomorrow, but also kinda feeling wishy washy. If I buy, it'll be through Beautylish.


same feeling here idk if i should get it or not



Dolly Snow said:


> Lavender Snow highlight launching soon
> View attachment 54627


id buy it just cuz of the coloromg omg


----------



## Sabrunka (Jun 8, 2016)

I'm gonna try and get that Jeffree Star lipstick box from Beautylish.  I don't own Gemini yet, so it works out for me, especially since I was planning on buying Mannequin and Rose Matter today anyways!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 8, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> JS is still really upset about his King Tut highlighter issues being aired across social media.  He has two big rants about it on his snap.  Apparently, a couple mainstream sources picked up the story (e.g. Allure), which is probably why he's talking about it again.
> 
> I mean I kinda don't care, but he needs a PR advisor desperately.  Instead of coming across as address the issues, he comes across more sulky or like he's throwing a tantrum.
> 
> Also on his snap were swatches of Lavender Snow.  It looks as silvery and beautiful as I was hoping.



Man, he did seem so petulant! Really! I agree, he needs a PR rep. He'll always have a loyal fanbase that will keep him afloat-- but I think he's starting to turn off others. I've been tempted multiple times to stop. It just sucks because the liquid lips are just soo good. UGH lol.

AND THAT LAVENDER SNOW THOUGH. Oh my god. Even though I'm not super in love with PG, I feeeel like I need it. Also I'm kind of pining after Ice Cold... again. Lol. Look at me I'm so wishy washy. But I saw Jaclyn Hill mix IC and Champagne Pop and girl I about dieddddd. I also think mixing Ice Cold and Peach Goddess would really help me like it more, take away some of the pinkness and lighten it up a bit.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 8, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> I'm gonna try and get that Jeffree Star lipstick box from Beautylish.  I don't own Gemini yet, so it works out for me, especially since I was planning on buying Mannequin and Rose Matter today anyways!



It looks cute! Of course I got Gemini the day it launched on BL so I'm not going to get the box. But I'm picking up both new shades for sure.


----------



## boschicka (Jun 8, 2016)

Yeah, I think I'm done giving him my money.


----------



## montREALady (Jun 8, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Really tempted to get Rose Matter (and maybe Unicorn Blood) tomorrow, but also kinda feeling wishy washy. If I buy, it'll be through Beautylish.


I'm so getting it. I feel like I've been waiting since April!! Is that when he first mentioned it?



Dolly Snow said:


> Lavender Snow highlight launching soon
> View attachment 54627


This I need, I was lusting on IG yesterday about it!



Sabrunka said:


> I'm gonna try and get that Jeffree Star lipstick box from Beautylish.  I don't own Gemini yet, so it works out for me, especially since I was planning on buying Mannequin and Rose Matter today anyways!


The box is cute but I already have Gemini and don't really want Mannequin, lol. Great buy for you!


----------



## leonah (Jun 8, 2016)

which time is the box launching? price?


----------



## rinacee (Jun 8, 2016)

leonah said:


> which time is the box launching? price?


$54 and I believe at 10 AM PST and 1PM EST


----------



## leonah (Jun 8, 2016)

rinacee said:


> $54 and I believe at 10 AM PST and 1PM EST



thank you  thought it would be a discounted bundle but nah I'll wait as I mostly want gemini and rose matter. need more swatches of mannequin first. have other stuff from ABH topping my list right now


----------



## rinacee (Jun 8, 2016)

If I didn't already have Gemini, I'd snap up the box.  I DO wear Gemini very frequently, but not enough to need a new one yet. The box would be cute for travel.  
I'll probably get Mannequin today as well as Rose Matter. I hope it is what I wanted Celebrity Skin to be on me.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 8, 2016)

rinacee said:


> If I didn't already have Gemini, I'd snap up the box.  I DO wear Gemini very frequently, but not enough to need a new one yet. The box would be cute for travel.
> I'll probably get Mannequin today as well as Rose Matter. I hope it is what I wanted Celebrity Skin to be on me.



I heard that it's an "in-between" shade of I'm nude and Celeb Skin. Which is exactly what I'm looking for. Hopefully it's not too concealery on me. That's what has always held me back from I'm Nude. Looks too nude/yellow undertoned insteak of pinky for me. 







ughhhhhh, I really need to STOP browsing BL. I'm just killing time before the launch and I'm debating adding some LIT cosmetics glitters. I love these so much, but I only have a neutral shade, a gold, and a silver. I want something fun!


----------



## rinacee (Jun 8, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> I heard that it's an "in-between" shade of I'm nude and Celeb Skin. Which is exactly what I'm looking for. Hopefully it's not too concealery on me. That's what has always held me back from I'm Nude. Looks too nude/yellow undertoned insteak of pinky for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the word I was looking for when I said pasty in an earlier post--concealery!  I need a more pink-toned nude. I hope it works. It looks great on Jeffree in his video, but everything does.  
I've always wanted to try LIT!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 8, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Man, he did seem so petulant! Really! I agree, he needs a PR rep. He'll always have a loyal fanbase that will keep him afloat-- but I think he's starting to turn off others. I've been tempted multiple times to stop. It just sucks because the liquid lips are just soo good. UGH lol.
> 
> AND THAT LAVENDER SNOW THOUGH. Oh my god. Even though I'm not super in love with PG, I feeeel like I need it. Also I'm kind of pining after Ice Cold... again. Lol. Look at me I'm so wishy washy. But I saw Jaclyn Hill mix IC and Champagne Pop and girl I about dieddddd. I also think mixing Ice Cold and Peach Goddess would really help me like it more, take away some of the pinkness and lighten it up a bit.



I feel like a lot of people must not be in love with IC on its own because I see a ton of mixing with it.  I'm just not sure about it, but I am all over that lavender.  I like PG enough to invest in LS, especially now that I've worked out how to apply it better.  I think using his highlighters has a little learning curve since the formula is a bit different from others.



laurennnxox said:


> I heard that it's an "in-between" shade of I'm nude and Celeb Skin. Which is exactly what I'm looking for. Hopefully it's not too concealery on me. That's what has always held me back from I'm Nude. Looks too nude/yellow undertoned insteak of pinky for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bought I'm Nude, and I HATE HATE HATE HATE it. It looks TERRIBLE on me. Saw some IG posts, even on fairer skin, that made it look peachy/pinky, so I thought it would be ok. Big NOPE! It's a shame because the color it looks like when I remove it is such a pretty nude peachy pink...not on my lips, though. Because of this, I'm honestly a little hesitant on Mannequin. I'm still gonna grab it, though.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 8, 2016)

So instead of replying to everyone, I'll just say I agree about not getting the box.  I don't need a BU Gemini enough, and I don't have anyone to give it to as a gift.  Also, I have a bunch of similar size/quality boxes from subscription boxes.  I was tempted because I do enough the look of it, but if I'm honest with myself, I'm already on the edge of being done with JSC, and this box would just make me think of his nastiness.  So it would make me unhappy instead of happy...no point.  Not to say that anyone who gets it should feel the same.  If you get it, I hope you love it!


----------



## rinacee (Jun 8, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> So instead of replying to everyone, I'll just say I agree about not getting the box.  I don't need a BU Gemini enough, and I don't have anyone to give it to as a gift.  Also, I have a bunch of similar size/quality boxes from subscription boxes.  I was tempted because I do enough the look of it, but if I'm honest with myself, I'm already on the edge of being done with JSC, and this box would just make me think of his nastiness.  So it would make me unhappy instead of happy...no point.  Not to say that anyone who gets it should feel the same.  If you get it, I hope you love it!


You pretty much summed it all up, haha!  
I desperately want Unicorn Blood or Rich Blood, but neither are on BL. I think from now on, I will mostly only make transactions through BL.  For JSC anyways.  Hopefully they bring Unicorn Blood back soonish. I really want a red.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 8, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Yeah, I think I'm done giving him my money.



Disclaimer: This soap boxing applies only to my thoughts about myself and is in no way intended to judge anyone else's motives/actions.  Enjoy your life and makeup! 

This is part of why I go through BL (to give him less money/support), but if I'm truthful with myself, I need to examine my priorities.  Do I care more about great cosmetics?  Or do I care more about a personality that perpetuates hate/racism/misogyny, etc.?  Just because he somewhat identifies with women and just because he uses and markets to POC does not give him a pass in my book.  While I do think we should give people a chance to learn and grow and apologize for past actions, that only holds true with me if you actually change (or even just legitimately are trying) those actions moving forward and not just hand wave it.  It makes me so freaking mad because his formula is hands down and far away the best on me.  Since Dose of Colors is apparently very very similar, I may do that instead in the future if I feel he's too poisonous. 

Whew!  Sorry about that....I feel kinda silly having such a moral conundrum over makeup.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 8, 2016)

rinacee said:


> That's the word I was looking for when I said pasty in an earlier post--concealery!  I need a more pink-toned nude. I hope it works. It looks great on Jeffree in his video, but everything does.
> I've always wanted to try LIT!



Jeffree always looks great in the shades. When I saw him in Androgyny, I thought I would love it on me. It ended up being so dark on me. I have to mix it or apply a really light layer. I love pinker nudes, too. I feel you!

Oh man, LIT is so great! I really love it with their clear base/glue. It works so well, and lasts so well. I once wore it to a football game, in the florida heat in the early fall, and it didn't budge one bit! (Go Noles! )


----------



## rinacee (Jun 8, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Disclaimer: This soap boxing applies only to my thoughts about myself and is in no way intended to judge anyone else's motives/actions.  Enjoy your life and makeup!
> 
> This is part of why I go through BL (to give him less money/support), but if I'm truthful with myself, I need to examine my priorities.  Do I care more about great cosmetics?  Or do I care more about a personality that perpetuates hate/racism/misogyny, etc.?  Just because he somewhat identifies with women and just because he uses and markets to POC does not give him a pass in my book.  While I do think we should give people a chance to learn and grow and apologize for past actions, that only holds true with me if you actually change (or even just legitimately are trying) those actions moving forward and not just hand wave it.  It makes me so freaking mad because his formula is hands down and far away the best on me.  Since Dose of Colors is apparently very very similar, I may do that instead in the future if I feel he's too poisonous.
> 
> Whew!  Sorry about that....I feel kinda silly having such a moral conundrum over makeup.


Not silly. I understand completely.


laurennnxox said:


> Jeffree always looks great in the shades. When I saw him in Androgyny, I thought I would love it on me. It ended up being so dark on me. I have to mix it or apply a really light layer. I love pinker nudes, too. I feel you!
> 
> Oh man, LIT is so great! I really love it with their clear base/glue. It works so well, and lasts so well. I once wore it to a football game, in the florida heat in the early fall, and it didn't budge one bit! (Go Noles! )


Wow! That is a strong base. I'm impressed. Also, GO NOLES. I, myself, am a Nole.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 8, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I feel like a lot of people must not be in love with IC on its own because I see a ton of mixing with it.  I'm just not sure about it, but I am all over that lavender.  I like PG enough to invest in LS, especially now that I've worked out how to apply it better.  I think using his highlighters has a little learning curve since the formula is a bit different from others.
> 
> I bought I'm Nude, and I HATE HATE HATE HATE it. It looks TERRIBLE on me. Saw some IG posts, even on fairer skin, that made it look peachy/pinky, so I thought it would be ok. Big NOPE! It's a shame because the color it looks like when I remove it is such a pretty nude peachy pink...not on my lips, though. Because of this, I'm honestly a little hesitant on Mannequin. I'm still gonna grab it, though.



How do you apply it now? I need to keep playing. I agree about LS, especially because it's more unique. I'd be willing to give it a go. I could probably just stick with Becca pearl instead of reaching for Ice Cold. I only have it in the CP trio, so it's a pain when it comes to traveling or anything. But again these JSC highlighters are huge so it doesn't really give me an benefits in the traveling dept. 

I say try it out! You never know! Plus BL has a great return policy for sure.  and If you hate I'm Nude, I feel like I wouldn't like it either.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 8, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Not silly. I understand completely.
> 
> Wow! That is a strong base. I'm impressed. Also, GO NOLES. I, myself, am a Nole.



YES girl!! I went there for undergrad and just recently graduated from there with my MS/EdS. I moved back home to south florida but am missing Tallahassee terribly. At least, FSU itself. It's going to be bittersweet not going to anymore home games and just watching them on TV.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 8, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> How do you apply it now? I need to keep playing. I agree about LS, especially because it's more unique. I'd be willing to give it a go. I could probably just stick with Becca pearl instead of reaching for Ice Cold. I only have it in the CP trio, so it's a pain when it comes to traveling or anything. But again these JSC highlighters are huge so it doesn't really give me an benefits in the traveling dept.
> 
> I say try it out! You never know! Plus BL has a great return policy for sure.  and If you hate I'm Nude, I feel like I wouldn't like it either.



I've been using the RT contouring brush (the setting brush works well, too).  I lightly sweep it across the product and tap off excess.  Then I go back and forth over my cheeks like I see people do on IG and Snap, curving up to the temple a little bit.  I do it before blush in case I need to blend more, but I haven't needed to blend that much when I make sure to get only a light amount on the brush.  The back and forth builds it to be more metallic.  I don't know if any of that made sense, lol.

I know which of us are stalking, lol.


----------



## rinacee (Jun 8, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> YES girl!! I went there for undergrad and just recently graduated from there with my MS/EdS. I moved back home to south florida but am missing Tallahassee terribly. At least, FSU itself. It's going to be bittersweet not going to anymore home games and just watching them on TV.


I'm not a huge fan of Tally, but I do love the school/campus. I've never been a football girl, but I went to a game this past season and it was so much fun. I'm currently getting my PhD. Back home in Central FL for the summer though!


----------



## rinacee (Jun 8, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I've been using the RT contouring brush (the setting brush works well, too).  I lightly sweep it across the product and tap off excess.  Then I go back and forth over my cheeks like I see people do on IG and Snap, curving up to the temple a little bit.  I do it before blush in case I need to blend more, but I haven't needed to blend that much when I make sure to get only a light amount on the brush.  The back and forth builds it to be more metallic.  I don't know if any of that made sense, lol.
> 
> *I know which of us are stalking, lol.*



Hehehe


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 8, 2016)

I wonder if people have been complaining that BL usually launches a few minutes before the actual time. It's weird it's not up by now. Usually they do that to avoid crashing the site. Hmmm.


----------



## rinacee (Jun 8, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> I wonder if people have been complaining that BL usually launches a few minutes before the actual time. It's weird it's not up by now. Usually they do that to avoid crashing the site. Hmmm.


I was thinking the SAME THING. I was like, "maybe they finally listened to the complaints?"


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 8, 2016)

Um rose matter is up but mannequin is listed as OOS. I've been refreshing for the last 5 minutes, and it wasn't up before. No way it could have sold out?


----------



## rinacee (Jun 8, 2016)

Going so slow for me


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 8, 2016)

and of course now the site is crashed. :| Things used to be so easy on BL!


----------



## rinacee (Jun 8, 2016)

Telling me BL is unavailable.


----------



## montREALady (Jun 8, 2016)

Just got Rose Matter from his website at 12:59pm.


----------



## rinacee (Jun 8, 2016)

If it doesn't come up, I guess I will just order it on his site :/


----------



## kittycalico (Jun 8, 2016)

BL was super slow, kept crashing on me, but got my order thru for the box set.  I don't have any of those particular shades.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 8, 2016)

I might just get the box set and return my other gemini at this rate -_-


----------



## rinacee (Jun 8, 2016)

I'm weak and ordered it on Jeffree's site. Not happy about it. But in the end, I got Unicorn Blood instead of Mannequin, which is probably the safer bet for me. So I guess something good came out of it. But I know I won't have it until late next week now. I've never had these problems on Beautylish.


----------



## montREALady (Jun 8, 2016)

I don't even see Mannequin on BL. Still says "returning soon".


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 8, 2016)

Don't understand how they're stocking Mannequin in the trio but not by itself. I hope that's not the only way to get it on Beautylish. They never advertised it like that and I wouldn't be happy.


----------



## boschicka (Jun 8, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Disclaimer: This soap boxing applies only to my thoughts about myself and is in no way intended to judge anyone else's motives/actions.  Enjoy your life and makeup!
> 
> This is part of why I go through BL (to give him less money/support), but if I'm truthful with myself, I need to examine my priorities.  Do I care more about great cosmetics?  Or do I care more about a personality that perpetuates hate/racism/misogyny, etc.?  Just because he somewhat identifies with women and just because he uses and markets to POC does not give him a pass in my book.  While I do think we should give people a chance to learn and grow and apologize for past actions, that only holds true with me if you actually change (or even just legitimately are trying) those actions moving forward and not just hand wave it.  It makes me so freaking mad because his formula is hands down and far away the best on me.  Since Dose of Colors is apparently very very similar, I may do that instead in the future if I feel he's too poisonous.
> 
> Whew!  Sorry about that....I feel kinda silly having such a moral conundrum over makeup.



It's never silly to have a moral conundrum.  And I enjoyed reading your thoughts on the subject.  There are quite a few indie brands that people say have better formulas than his (Makeup Monsters and Beauty Bakerie maybe?).  And agreed, Dose of Colors is a good place to start.


----------



## rinacee (Jun 8, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> I might just get the box set and return my other gemini at this rate -_-


I don't blame you. Pretty upsetting that Mannequin isn't even up yet :/ I almost did the same, but instead just opted to get it on his site (ugh).


----------



## rinacee (Jun 8, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Don't understand how they're stocking Mannequin in the trio but not by itself. I hope that's not the only way to get it on Beautylish. They never advertised it like that and I wouldn't be happy.


They only ever advertised that Gemini was only available in the box, not Mannequin. Mannequin was advertised to be sold on its own.


----------



## boschicka (Jun 8, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I've been using the RT contouring brush (the setting brush works well, too).  I lightly sweep it across the product and tap off excess.  Then I go back and forth over my cheeks like I see people do on IG and Snap, curving up to the temple a little bit.  I do it before blush in case I need to blend more, but I haven't needed to blend that much when I make sure to get only a light amount on the brush.  The back and forth builds it to be more metallic.  I don't know if any of that made sense, lol.
> 
> I know which of us are stalking, lol.



Makes sense and is very helpful, thank you!


----------



## rinacee (Jun 8, 2016)

Looks like it is up now on Beautylish.


----------



## montREALady (Jun 8, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Don't understand how they're stocking Mannequin in the trio but not by itself. I hope that's not the only way to get it on Beautylish. They never advertised it like that and I wouldn't be happy.



The email from BL said they would both be available as singles but not Gemini.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 8, 2016)

Aha! it's finally up.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 8, 2016)

Got them both on BL. I'm glad. I don't have to pay tax or shipping through them, plus it'll definitely be here by Friday. (Well, they've only failed me once on shipping.)

Phew!


----------



## rinacee (Jun 8, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Got them both on BL. I'm glad. I don't have to pay tax or shipping through them, plus it'll definitely be here by Friday. (Well, they've only failed me once on shipping.)
> 
> Phew!


I feel a little guilty having given in, but I know I'll wear Unicorn Blood more. Ahh well.


----------



## Sabrunka (Jun 8, 2016)

I got my box set! Got stuck in the crash but squeezed my way through lol.


----------



## montREALady (Jun 8, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Got them both on BL. I'm glad. I don't have to pay tax or shipping through them, plus it'll definitely be here by Friday. (Well, they've only failed me once on shipping.)
> 
> Phew!



JS doesn't charge tax either and the shipping has been super fast for me thus far (thank goodness!) Plus I can use PayPal Pay After Delivery, hehehe.

If ever I decide to get Beauty Killer, I'll definitely get it from BL. As a matter of fact that's who I'm waiting for, lol.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 8, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Got them both on BL. I'm glad. I don't have to pay tax or shipping through them, plus it'll definitely be here by Friday. (Well, they've only failed me once on shipping.)
> 
> Phew!



Same!  Loved getting the confirmation to cement the deal.  I almost added another WG brush to get free shipping on just RM.



rinacee said:


> I feel a little guilty having given in, but I know I'll wear Unicorn Blood more. Ahh well.



I'm so glad you got Unicorn Blood!  It's gorgeous.  As much as I love my nudes, UB is definitely a favorite.  I get sooooo many compliments when I wear it.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 8, 2016)

boschicka said:


> It's never silly to have a moral conundrum.  And I enjoyed reading your thoughts on the subject.  There are quite a few indie brands that people say have better formulas than his (Makeup Monsters and Beauty Bakerie maybe?).  And agreed, Dose of Colors is a good place to start.





Thanks for those other brands to look into.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 8, 2016)

rinacee said:


> I feel a little guilty having given in, but I know I'll wear Unicorn Blood more. Ahh well.


Don't feel guilty!! I just hope everything arrives fine and no more post issues! UBlood is beautiful for sure!



Sabrunka said:


> I got my box set! Got stuck in the crash but squeezed my way through lol.


YAY! I hope you love everything. That was my first time getting stuck in the crash-- even after the first launch of Androgyny. It was a little frustrating but not too bad. 



montREALady said:


> JS doesn't charge tax either and the shipping has been super fast for me thus far (thank goodness!) Plus I can use PayPal Pay After Delivery, hehehe.
> 
> If ever I decide to get Beauty Killer, I'll definitely get it from BL. As a matter of fact that's who I'm waiting for, lol.



Ooh, good to know! I don't even bother going to his website so I wasn't sure if he did or not. Lol yesss that paypal feature can get me into trouble though! It's such a nice option though. 



GreenEyedAllie said:


> Same!  Loved getting the confirmation to cement the deal.  I almost added another WG brush to get free shipping on just RM.



So you just picked up RM? I bet it's gonna look BEAUTIFUL on you!! And yep, the confirmation email came so quickly. I hope all of our orders ship out tonight!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 8, 2016)

boschicka said:


> It's never silly to have a moral conundrum.  And I enjoyed reading your thoughts on the subject.  There are quite a few indie brands that people say have better formulas than his (Makeup Monsters and Beauty Bakerie maybe?).  And agreed, Dose of Colors is a good place to start.




Ohhhhhh! I've never heard of these.  Off to check them out now hehe.


----------



## Mayanas (Jun 8, 2016)

I got Rose matter and Mannequin at Beautylish.


----------



## montREALady (Jun 8, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Don't feel guilty!! I just hope everything arrives fine and no more post issues! UBlood is beautiful for sure!
> 
> 
> YAY! I hope you love everything. That was my first time getting stuck in the crash-- even after the first launch of Androgyny. It was a little frustrating but not too bad.
> ...



It sure does, like it just let me know my Peach Goddess charge is going through because I placed that order at 1:04pm ET two weeks ago and umm, let's just say that I need to move money around, lmaooo! I keep track of all of them in my calendar though and when I get paid I try to pay the upcoming ones right away in Paypal.


----------



## KGeezy (Jun 8, 2016)

Picked up Mannequin and RM from BL after initially thinking I was gonna skip . I always give in I swear lol


----------



## rinacee (Jun 8, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Don't feel guilty!! I just hope everything arrives fine and no more post issues! UBlood is beautiful for sure!


I know I will be much happier with UB! I hope it all arrives quickly with no issues. If not, I will go crazy!



KGeezy said:


> Picked up Mannequin and RM from BL after initially thinking I was gonna skip . I always give in I swear lol


Lol you and me both!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 8, 2016)

oh I checked for Rose Matter around 12:30 and forgot to go back at 1 pm.  Missed it.  I don't have good luck with this brand.  Oh well.


----------



## Mixxi (Jun 8, 2016)

I got confused with the American times and have missed Rose Matter  poo


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 8, 2016)

Erg!  Looks like my stuff isn't shipping today.  So I guess I'll get it Saturday or Monday.


----------



## rinacee (Jun 8, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Erg!  Looks like my stuff isn't shipping today.  So I guess I'll get it Saturday or Monday.


Booo  That happened to me last time I ordered from BL.


----------



## Mayanas (Jun 9, 2016)

My order shipped. Beautylish


----------



## Bubek07 (Jun 9, 2016)

rose matter & mannequin are still in stock on his web
bought rose matter


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 9, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Erg!  Looks like my stuff isn't shipping today.  So I guess I'll get it Saturday or Monday.


Aw nooo  Hopefully Saturday! So you don't have to wait *too* long. Also, BL has shipped really late at night for me before. I've been surprised.



Bubek07 said:


> rose matter & mannequin are still in stock on his web
> bought rose matter


I'm actually surprised these haven't S/O after the hype from him teasing these shades so long ago. hmm.


----------



## Bubek07 (Jun 9, 2016)

im happy cuz i went to sleep n said if its there in the morning im buying it xD


----------



## montREALady (Jun 9, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> oh I checked for Rose Matter around 12:30 and forgot to go back at 1 pm.  Missed it.  I don't have good luck with this brand.  Oh well.





Mixxi said:


> I got confused with the American times and have missed Rose Matter  poo





Bubek07 said:


> rose matter & mannequin are still in stock on his web
> bought rose matter


Oh, I thought it sold out on his website but I remember checking a couple hours after I placed my order and saw them both so I figured he must really be stocking up his stuff nowadays. Usually by now my order has shipped with him though...


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 9, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Aw nooo  Hopefully Saturday! So you don't have to wait *too* long. Also, BL has shipped really late at night for me before. I've been surprised.
> 
> 
> I'm actually surprised these haven't S/O after the hype from him teasing these shades so long ago. hmm.



Honestly, I think a lot of people have had bad experiences with his shipping, and on top of that, why pay for it when BL has free shipping at a much lower level.


----------



## rinacee (Jun 9, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Oh, I thought it sold out on his website but I remember checking a couple hours after I placed my order and saw them both so I figured he must really be stocking up his stuff nowadays. Usually by now my order has shipped with him though...


Mine hasn't shipped either and I ordered maybe 3 mins after they launched? Bummer. Hope it is soon for both of us.


----------



## montREALady (Jun 9, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Mine hasn't shipped either and I ordered maybe 3 mins after they launched? Bummer. Hope it is soon for both of us.



Yeah by now it would have shipped. Of course this would happen though, I've been speaking about how fast I usually get my orders from him for weeks


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 9, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Honestly, I think a lot of people have had bad experiences with his shipping, and on top of that, why pay for it when BL has free shipping at a much lower level.


Yeah, makes sense! And I agree obviously because I order of BL too. 

did yours end up shipping last night?


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 9, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Yeah, makes sense! And I agree obviously because I order of BL too.
> 
> did yours end up shipping last night?



Yes!  This morning I woke up to an email from like 2 am!  Unfortunately, it still looks like it will only arrive Monday.  I drew the short straw this time...probably because I was waiting for Mannequin to pop up.  I'm sure people only buying RM and the boxes go ahead of me in the rush.


----------



## rinacee (Jun 9, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Yeah by now it would have shipped. Of course this would happen though, I've been speaking about how fast I usually get my orders from him for weeks


Haha right?! Mine still isn't shipped. Boo.


----------



## montREALady (Jun 9, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Haha right?! Mine still isn't shipped. Boo.



Got the email at 4:20pm


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 9, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Yes!  This morning I woke up to an email from like 2 am!  Unfortunately, it still looks like it will only arrive Monday.  I drew the short straw this time...probably because I was waiting for Mannequin to pop up.  I'm sure people only buying RM and the boxes go ahead of me in the rush.



Aw man.  I waited around for Mannequin too, and mine shipped. It'll be here tomorrow. I'll take pictures for sure!


----------



## Bubek07 (Jun 9, 2016)

im sooooo jelly that you guys get your orders so fast
mines gonna be here in prolly 2 weeks


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 9, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Aw man.  I waited around for Mannequin too, and mine shipped. It'll be here tomorrow. I'll take pictures for sure!



Some girls have all the luck!



Bubek07 said:


> im sooooo jelly that you guys get your orders so fast
> mines gonna be here in prolly 2 weeks



I'm only a few days delayed, and I'm complaining...I can't imagine weeks!


----------



## Mayanas (Jun 9, 2016)

My order gonna be here tomorrow.


----------



## rinacee (Jun 9, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Got the email at 4:20pm


Lucky! Still nothing.


----------



## Bubek07 (Jun 10, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'm only a few days delayed, and I'm complaining...I can't imagine weeks!



yup i find it quite funny 
when i order from sephora (it goes through my friend in germany) it takes 4 to 5 days to arrives in germany and than like 10 days to get to me
this makes you be patient (and how to constantly check your tracking)


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 10, 2016)

Ooh I got lucky! I saw Rose Matter on the app a few hours after my last post and it let me add It to my cart. I checked out super quick. I just got a shipping notice. I hope I like it after all this. Rose shades don't always look good on me but this one was just so pretty I had to try it. This will be my first Jeffree Star product.


----------



## montREALady (Jun 10, 2016)

Get my Rose Matter on Monday. Not bad for being in NYC I guess


----------



## montREALady (Jun 10, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Lucky! Still nothing.



What?! Maybe they have you flagged? Kidding!


----------



## Sabrunka (Jun 10, 2016)

Ya know what, I think now for real I'm done with JS.  He's trying to start shit with Lancome now, saying they're using colorpop's highlighter formula.  Bitch, really? My god... His narcissism is on a level that's not even recordable.  He really needs to take a damn seat... Trying to start ish with EVERY damn company.  Lancome tho?? Hah.. Hahhh ok no.


----------



## boschicka (Jun 10, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Ya know what, I think now for real I'm done with JS.  He's trying to start shit with Lancome now, saying they're using colorpop's highlighter formula.  Bitch, really? My god... *His narcissism is on a level that's not even recordable*.  He really needs to take a damn seat... Trying to start ish with EVERY damn company.  Lancome tho?? Hah.. Hahhh ok no.



HAAAAAAAAAA, truth!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 10, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Ya know what, I think now for real I'm done with JS.  He's trying to start shit with Lancome now, saying* they're using colorpop's highlighter formula.*  Bitch, really? My god... His narcissism is on a level that's not even recordable.  He really needs to take a damn seat... Trying to start ish with EVERY damn company.  Lancome tho?? Hah.. Hahhh ok no.



Would that be a bad thing??  A lot of people love that formula, and brands swap/mingle/license out formulas all the time.  Just like I'm sure his stuff is.  He's certainly not a chemist.  Some cosmetics manufacturer is making his stuff.

SMH.  He better grab that PR person and close his mouth ASAP, or he's gonna need a good crisis manager and bankruptcy attorney....


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 10, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Ya know what, I think now for real I'm done with JS.  He's trying to start shit with Lancome now, saying they're using colorpop's highlighter formula.  Bitch, really? My god... His narcissism is on a level that's not even recordable.  He really needs to take a damn seat... Trying to start ish with EVERY damn company.  Lancome tho?? Hah.. Hahhh ok no.





GreenEyedAllie said:


> Would that be a bad thing??  A lot of people love that formula, and brands swap/mingle/license out formulas all the time.  Just like I'm sure his stuff is.  He's certainly not a chemist.  Some cosmetics manufacturer is making his stuff.
> 
> SMH.  He better grab that PR person and close his mouth ASAP, or he's gonna need a good crisis manager and bankruptcy attorney....



*^^^^^In my news feed today from Allure magazine! Originally published on the 7th. Jeffree Star Broken...*


----------



## montREALady (Jun 10, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Ya know what, I think now for real I'm done with JS.  He's trying to start shit with Lancome now, saying they're using colorpop's highlighter formula.  Bitch, really? My god... His narcissism is on a level that's not even recordable.  He really needs to take a damn seat... Trying to start ish with EVERY damn company.  Lancome tho?? Hah.. Hahhh ok no.



Funny I saw his Snap and found it funny, lol. I took it as him saying you can get CP for cheaper since he's been doing a bunch of drugstore vids recently. Affordable makeup.


----------



## rinacee (Jun 10, 2016)

montREALady said:


> What?! Maybe they have you flagged? Kidding!


I wouldn't put it past them! I have my confirmation now, lol. Just hasn't moved.


----------



## Sabrunka (Jun 10, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Funny I saw his Snap and found it funny, lol. I took it as him saying you can get CP for cheaper since he's been doing a bunch of drugstore vids recently. Affordable makeup.



He had a tweet which seems really shadey and it put a sour taste in my mouth! I think I wouldn't have been as annoyed by it if it was the first time he's done something like this, but this is his life! He tries to insult other companies and "bring their issues to light" when in reality it just makes people question him.  He's a strange one! And I agree that colorpop's formula isn't even a bad thing, but the way he was saying it on twitter seemed like a jab!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 10, 2016)

I honestly saw him as being like: "it feels and looks the exact same way-- and theyre charging WHAT price?!" But of course, it his awful way of putting things lol. People were all up in arms about the CP/Kylie thing and I think this is similar, just expressed really poorly. 

Anyway! I hopped on here to say my liquid lipsticks have arrived and Mannequin is PERFECTION. I am thrilled. I can post photos later. But I just nabbed the box as I was headed to the mall. I am fragrance shopping. Hehe. 

I slapped it on and already have received two compliments. I think this is the best shade of nude liquid lipstick for my skin type.  I'll see if it gives me that nasty ring that most liquid lips do though.


----------



## boschicka (Jun 10, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> He had a tweet which seems really shadey and it put a sour taste in my mouth! I think I wouldn't have been as annoyed by it if it was the first time he's done something like this, but this is his life! He tries to insult other companies and "bring their issues to light" when in reality it just makes people question him.  He's a strange one! And I agree that colorpop's formula isn't even a bad thing, but the way he was saying it on twitter seemed like a jab!



You mean the "The Deceit is Real!" post?  Sounds like more than a jab to me.


----------



## montREALady (Jun 10, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> He had a tweet which seems really shadey and it put a sour taste in my mouth! I think I wouldn't have been as annoyed by it if it was the first time he's done something like this, but this is his life! He tries to insult other companies and "bring their issues to light" when in reality it just makes people question him.  He's a strange one! And I agree that colorpop's formula isn't even a bad thing, but the way he was saying it on twitter seemed like a jab!



Ahh, okay. I only looked at his Snap early this morning where he swatched it and made the comment. I don't really pay attention to him on social media other than IG. I don't look at his Tweets or really read comments because I don't have the patience when I see hundreds, lolll! I have seen him respond to people on YT correcting them though. I read someone's comment in the ABH thread here that Jaclyn Hill was talking about/defending her shadow palette? Like it was mentioned before, these people now need PR. There comes a time when you have to. But then before that, common internet etiquette should come natural but then if some people didn't have it before they were famous they won't have it now without someone coaching them.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 10, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> I honestly saw him as being like: "it feels and looks the exact same way-- and theyre charging WHAT price?!" But of course, it his awful way of putting things lol. People were all up in arms about the CP/Kylie thing and I think this is similar, just expressed really poorly.
> 
> Anyway! I hopped on here to say my liquid lipsticks have arrived and *Mannequin is PERFECTION*. I am thrilled. I can post photos later. But I just nabbed the box as I was headed to the mall. I am fragrance shopping. Hehe.
> 
> *I slapped it on and already have received two compliments. I think this is the best shade of nude liquid lipstick for my skin type.*  I'll see if it gives me that nasty ring that most liquid lips do though.



You are KIL-LING me!!!!!!  I'm SO mad mine doesn't come until Monday!


----------



## rinacee (Jun 10, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> I honestly saw him as being like: "it feels and looks the exact same way-- and theyre charging WHAT price?!" But of course, it his awful way of putting things lol. People were all up in arms about the CP/Kylie thing and I think this is similar, just expressed really poorly.
> 
> Anyway! I hopped on here to say my liquid lipsticks have arrived and Mannequin is PERFECTION. I am thrilled. I can post photos later. But I just nabbed the box as I was headed to the mall. I am fragrance shopping. Hehe.
> 
> I slapped it on and already have received two compliments. I think this is the best shade of nude liquid lipstick for my skin type.  I'll see if it gives me that nasty ring that most liquid lips do though.


Pleeeease let us know! I'll have to pick it up soon


----------



## montREALady (Jun 10, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> I honestly saw him as being like: "it feels and looks the exact same way-- and theyre charging WHAT price?!" But of course, it his awful way of putting things lol. People were all up in arms about the CP/Kylie thing and I think this is similar, just expressed really poorly.
> 
> Anyway! I hopped on here to say my liquid lipsticks have arrived and Mannequin is PERFECTION. I am thrilled. I can post photos later. But I just nabbed the box as I was headed to the mall. I am fragrance shopping. Hehe.
> 
> I slapped it on and already have received two compliments. I think this is the best shade of nude liquid lipstick for my skin type.  I'll see if it gives me that nasty ring that most liquid lips do though.



My whole thing is don't talk badly about other people's products when you're also a smaller entrepreneur in the same industry. It seems like common sense to me. I don't think anyone's intention is ever to put out a bad product, but it could happen.

Uggh, that dreaded ring. I hate it. Inner lip? Hope that doesn't happen.


----------



## leonah (Jun 10, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> I honestly saw him as being like: "it feels and looks the exact same way-- and theyre charging WHAT price?!" But of course, it his awful way of putting things lol. People were all up in arms about the CP/Kylie thing and I think this is similar, just expressed really poorly.
> 
> Anyway! I hopped on here to say my liquid lipsticks have arrived and Mannequin is PERFECTION. I am thrilled. I can post photos later. But I just nabbed the box as I was headed to the mall. I am fragrance shopping. Hehe.
> 
> I slapped it on and already have received two compliments. I think this is the best shade of nude liquid lipstick for my skin type.  I'll see if it gives me that nasty ring that most liquid lips do though.



yayy! obligatory swatches please  so excited to see


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 10, 2016)

As promised, here is Mannequin on the lips and a hand swatch of both. Mannequin is still going on strong. I haven't eaten anything since slapping it on though. I have had water and it's been fine. It's pulling a tad into lip lines-- but it's a liquid lipstick and it's nude. I feel like any thing that is both of those that didn't do that would be pure magic.

I'm not sure how I'm feeling about Rose Matter. It's a bit brighter in person on me, and is totally not my go-to shade. I'm going to see how it mixes with things, though. I haven't tried it on the lips yet though. 

View attachment 54667


View attachment 54668


^ noticing that the lighting in this picture is a tad warm. The hand swatch of Mannequin is super true to IRL. I'd say Rose Matter is a touch brighter and more pink in person.


----------



## rinacee (Jun 10, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> As promised, here is Mannequin on the lips and a hand swatch of both. Mannequin is still going on strong. I haven't eaten anything since slapping it on though. I have had water and it's been fine. It's pulling a tad into lip lines-- but it's a liquid lipstick and it's nude. I feel like any thing that is both of those that didn't do that would be pure magic.
> 
> I'm not sure how I'm feeling about Rose Matter. It's a bit brighter in person on me, and is totally not my go-to shade. I'm going to see how it mixes with things, though. I haven't tried it on the lips yet though.
> 
> ...



Oh lord I neeed. Worried about Rose Matter now. But Mannequin looks ao good on you.


----------



## leonah (Jun 10, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> As promised, here is Mannequin on the lips and a hand swatch of both. Mannequin is still going on strong. I haven't eaten anything since slapping it on though. I have had water and it's been fine. It's pulling a tad into lip lines-- but it's a liquid lipstick and it's nude. I feel like any thing that is both of those that didn't do that would be pure magic.
> 
> I'm not sure how I'm feeling about Rose Matter. It's a bit brighter in person on me, and is totally not my go-to shade. I'm going to see how it mixes with things, though. I haven't tried it on the lips yet though.
> 
> ...




prettyy lauren!!!! keep slayin!  mannequin looks lovely on you. I'm not sure yet if I should get it or not don't want concealer lips


----------



## leonah (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm quite mad at beautylish right now. I asked them kindly on their chat if there is a way to not have to pay customs fees/whatever right the moment when you order (because sometimes you don't get any fees in your country and then you have paid that sh*t for nothing! but I didn't say that to them) and pay whenever they come to my local post office. worst case scenario they would just issue a custom fee if you're unlucky. the girl on the chat just said sorry no it's not possible. I was like okay why not? no other brand/company/stockist online do this and leave it to each country to solve that out. the girl just started typing then stopped and after like waiting for ten minutes or more, she closed the chat and totally ignored me!! like what you can't even ask one superior to describe why you have this? sorry for my long rant might be overreacting but what kind of customer service ignores their customer.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> As promised, here is Mannequin on the lips and a hand swatch of both. Mannequin is still going on strong. I haven't eaten anything since slapping it on though. I have had water and it's been fine. It's pulling a tad into lip lines-- but it's a liquid lipstick and it's nude. I feel like any thing that is both of those that didn't do that would be pure magic.
> 
> I'm not sure how I'm feeling about Rose Matter. It's a bit brighter in person on me, and is totally not my go-to shade. I'm going to see how it mixes with things, though. I haven't tried it on the lips yet though.
> 
> ...



Gorgeous as ever, Lauren! You look beautiful in everything I swear!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 10, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> As promised, here is Mannequin on the lips and a hand swatch of both. Mannequin is still going on strong. I haven't eaten anything since slapping it on though. I have had water and it's been fine. It's pulling a tad into lip lines-- but it's a liquid lipstick and it's nude. I feel like any thing that is both of those that didn't do that would be pure magic.
> 
> I'm not sure how I'm feeling about Rose Matter. It's a bit brighter in person on me, and is totally not my go-to shade. I'm going to see how it mixes with things, though. I haven't tried it on the lips yet though.
> 
> ...



Gorge!


----------



## Mayanas (Jun 10, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> As promised, here is Mannequin on the lips and a hand swatch of both. Mannequin is still going on strong. I haven't eaten anything since slapping it on though. I have had water and it's been fine. It's pulling a tad into lip lines-- but it's a liquid lipstick and it's nude. I feel like any thing that is both of those that didn't do that would be pure magic.
> 
> I'm not sure how I'm feeling about Rose Matter. It's a bit brighter in person on me, and is totally not my go-to shade. I'm going to see how it mixes with things, though. I haven't tried it on the lips yet though.
> 
> ...



i used Rose Matter today and like you I think is bright not my go to either .


Beautifuk as always


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 10, 2016)

I think I need rich blood


----------



## rinacee (Jun 11, 2016)

allthingsglam said:


> I think I need rich blood


I want Rich Blood so badly!


----------



## Sabrunka (Jun 11, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> As promised, here is Mannequin on the lips and a hand swatch of both. Mannequin is still going on strong. I haven't eaten anything since slapping it on though. I have had water and it's been fine. It's pulling a tad into lip lines-- but it's a liquid lipstick and it's nude. I feel like any thing that is both of those that didn't do that would be pure magic.
> 
> I'm not sure how I'm feeling about Rose Matter. It's a bit brighter in person on me, and is totally not my go-to shade. I'm going to see how it mixes with things, though. I haven't tried it on the lips yet though.
> 
> ...



Oh it's gorgeous on you! I got my trio yesterday but I opened it late at night and only had time to try Mannequin.  I agree that it's lovely and it actually goes really well with my skin! Most nudes look nasty on me!


----------



## Sabrunka (Jun 11, 2016)

Here's rose matter on me. I just woke up, so don't mind the tired face . It looks as I imagined it would, I like it!


----------



## VAL4M (Jun 11, 2016)

leonah said:


> I'm quite mad at beautylish right now. I asked them kindly on their chat if there is a way to not have to pay customs fees/whatever right the moment when you order (because sometimes you don't get any fees in your country and then you have paid that sh*t for nothing! but I didn't say that to them) and pay whenever they come to my local post office. worst case scenario they would just issue a custom fee if you're unlucky. the girl on the chat just said sorry no it's not possible. I was like okay why not? no other brand/company/stockist online do this and leave it to each country to solve that out. the girl just started typing then stopped and after like waiting for ten minutes or more, she closed the chat and totally ignored me!! like what you can't even ask one superior to describe why you have this? sorry for my long rant might be overreacting but what kind of customer service ignores their customer.


have you save your conversation? if so, you should make a formal complain... the agent will have a coaching and you will have 1 an excuse and maybe 2 a real explanation.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 11, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Oh lord I neeed. Worried about Rose Matter now. But Mannequin looks ao good on you.


Thanks!! I'm sure you'll rock Rose Matter. It's just not the shade for me. 



leonah said:


> prettyy lauren!!!! keep slayin!  mannequin looks lovely on you. I'm not sure yet if I should get it or not don't want concealer lips


Thanks!! I say, give it a try if you cant.  You never know.



NaomiH said:


> Gorgeous as ever, Lauren! You look beautiful in everything I swear!



Aww thank you!!! 



Icecaramellatte said:


> Gorge!


Thanks!



Mayanas said:


> i used Rose Matter today and like you I think is bright not my go to either .
> 
> 
> Beautiful as always



Thanks! And yes, I definitely agree with you about RM.



Sabrunka said:


> Oh it's gorgeous on you! I got my trio yesterday but I opened it late at night and only had time to try Mannequin.  I agree that it's lovely and it actually goes really well with my skin! Most nudes look nasty on me!



Thanks! And yes! This is a wonderful nude. I hope you like your other shades, too!



Sabrunka said:


> Here's rose matter on me. I just woke up, so don't mind the tired face . It looks as I imagined it would, I like it!
> 
> View attachment 54702


So beautiful!! I love how RM looks on you. It's almost a bit... garish on me. And I love bright reds and corals. Probably because this is much more pink (as I knew it would be.) But it's a little too much out of my comfort zone.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 11, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> As promised, here is Mannequin on the lips and a hand swatch of both. Mannequin is still going on strong. I haven't eaten anything since slapping it on though. I have had water and it's been fine. It's pulling a tad into lip lines-- but it's a liquid lipstick and it's nude. I feel like any thing that is both of those that didn't do that would be pure magic.
> 
> I'm not sure how I'm feeling about Rose Matter. It's a bit brighter in person on me, and is totally not my go-to shade. I'm going to see how it mixes with things, though. I haven't tried it on the lips yet though.
> 
> ...



Pour salt in the wound, why don't ya?  

You look so gorgeous in this nude!  I can't wait to get mine, too!



Sabrunka said:


> Here's rose matter on me. I just woke up, so don't mind the tired face . It looks as I imagined it would, I like it!
> 
> View attachment 54702



You look absolutely stunning in this color!  I hope it pulls that way on me, but it will probably be too bright on me like Lauren.


----------



## Shars (Jun 11, 2016)

allthingsglam said:


> I think I need rich blood



Glammy!!! How have you been? Did you pick up any of the other JS lippies?


----------



## Bubek07 (Jun 11, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> As promised, here is Mannequin on the lips and a hand swatch of both. Mannequin is still going on strong. I haven't eaten anything since slapping it on though. I have had water and it's been fine. It's pulling a tad into lip lines-- but it's a liquid lipstick and it's nude. I feel like any thing that is both of those that didn't do that would be pure magic.
> 
> I'm not sure how I'm feeling about Rose Matter. It's a bit brighter in person on me, and is totally not my go-to shade. I'm going to see how it mixes with things, though. I haven't tried it on the lips yet though.
> 
> ...



can you post a pic of RM when you have it on?



rinacee said:


> Oh lord I neeed. Worried about Rose Matter now. But Mannequin looks ao good on you.



same i am a bit worried its gonna end up a lot darker than i expected it to be (like doll parts)



Sabrunka said:


> Here's rose matter on me. I just woke up, so don't mind the tired face . It looks as I imagined it would, I like it!
> 
> View attachment 54702



looks rly nice on you


----------



## montREALady (Jun 13, 2016)

Just saw that my order got delivered on Saturday to my rental office and I had no idea since I didn't check the tracking that day to see that it was out for delivery (because I thought I was getting it today). Anyway, all this to say that that was the fastest I think in terms of delivery with them and I'm pissed I could have been wearing Rose Matter all weekend, lol!


----------



## rinacee (Jun 13, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Just saw that my order got delivered on Saturday to my rental office and I had no idea since I didn't check the tracking on then to see that it was out for delivery (because I thought I was getting it today). Anyway, all this to say that that was the fastest I think in terms of delivery with them and I'm pissed I could have been wearing Rose Matter all weekend, lol!


Oh man! That sucks! At least it got delivered quickly though! Mine should get here today. I'm excited.


----------



## montREALady (Jun 13, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> As promised, here is Mannequin on the lips and a hand swatch of both. Mannequin is still going on strong. I haven't eaten anything since slapping it on though. I have had water and it's been fine. It's pulling a tad into lip lines-- but it's a liquid lipstick and it's nude. I feel like any thing that is both of those that didn't do that would be pure magic.
> 
> I'm not sure how I'm feeling about Rose Matter. It's a bit brighter in person on me, and is totally not my go-to shade. I'm going to see how it mixes with things, though. I haven't tried it on the lips yet though.
> 
> ...


Love how you look here. RM looks nice in your swatch. Let's see it on!



allthingsglam said:


> I think I need rich blood


Hey look who's back! Hiiiiii!



Sabrunka said:


> Here's rose matter on me. I just woke up, so don't mind the tired face . It looks as I imagined it would, I like it!
> 
> View attachment 54702


LOVE IT ON YOU!! Can't wait to see mine!


----------



## rinacee (Jun 13, 2016)

I got my lipsticks! Ignore the messy swatches, hehe.  


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Ugh silly sideways pictures!


----------



## leonah (Jun 13, 2016)

rinacee said:


> I got my lipsticks! Ignore the messy swatches, hehe.
> View attachment 54764
> 
> 
> ...



both look amazing on you


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 13, 2016)

rinacee said:


> I got my lipsticks! Ignore the messy swatches, hehe.
> View attachment 54764
> 
> 
> ...



Ooooooh, I LOVE both of these on you!!  I love the two I got also.  Mannequin is a perfect nude for me.  Rose Matter is darker and not as coral as I was hoping for but still pretty and very wearable.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 13, 2016)

rinacee said:


> I got my lipsticks! Ignore the messy swatches, hehe.
> View attachment 54764
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!!!! I wish RM looked like that on me.  I'm contemplating returning it, honestly. 



GreenEyedAllie said:


> Ooooooh, I LOVE both of these on you!!  I love the two I got also.  Mannequin is a perfect nude for me.  Rose Matter is darker and not as coral as I was hoping for but still pretty and very wearable.


Yay! I'm glad you like Mannequin. and I hear ya on RM. Not what I expected. It might be going back--especially if BL is restocking the highlighters this week too.


----------



## Mayanas (Jun 13, 2016)

rinacee said:


> I got my lipsticks! Ignore the messy swatches, hehe.
> View attachment 54764
> 
> 
> ...




Very Beautiful my Friend. 

Both look a pretty on you.


----------



## Mayanas (Jun 13, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Beautiful!!!! I wish RM looked like that on me.  I'm contemplating returning it, honestly.
> 
> 
> Yay! I'm glad you like Mannequin. and I hear ya on RM. Not what I expected. It might be going back--especially if BL is restocking the highlighters this week too.



im going to keep RM but im not happy with it Yet.


----------



## rinacee (Jun 13, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Ooooooh, I LOVE both of these on you!!  I love the two I got also.  Mannequin is a perfect nude for me.  Rose Matter is darker and not as coral as I was hoping for but still pretty and very wearable.


Thank you! I need to get Mannequin now. I should have just bitten the bullet and ordered all three!


laurennnxox said:


> Beautiful!!!! I wish RM looked like that on me.  I'm contemplating returning it, honestly.
> 
> 
> Yay! I'm glad you like Mannequin. and I hear ya on RM. Not what I expected. It might be going back--especially if BL is restocking the highlighters this week too.


I was surprised I liked it as much as I did.  I am so so glad I never got 714 though--because DAMN. That would have looked terrible on me, since this one is on the borderline for me.



Mayanas said:


> Very Beautiful my Friend.
> 
> Both look a pretty on you.


Thank you!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 14, 2016)

rinacee said:


> I got my lipsticks! Ignore the messy swatches, hehe.
> View attachment 54764
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful! I love both of these on you.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 14, 2016)

Rose Matter:




I look kinda pissed, but I do like it a lot.  This shot just had the best light, lol.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 14, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Rose Matter:
> 
> View attachment 54778
> 
> ...



love it on you! and I'm glad you like it! Though I'm more mesmerized by your new hair still.  my first thought was "ooh look at all the dimension and highlights." 
I think I'll try on RM one more time before deciding. It could have been poor lighting for me.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 14, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Rose Matter:
> 
> View attachment 54778
> 
> ...



Love it!  Also,  it's that a new hair color? I love that too along with your new avi!


----------



## montREALady (Jun 14, 2016)

rinacee said:


> I got my lipsticks! Ignore the messy swatches, hehe.
> View attachment 54764
> 
> 
> ...


Gorg on you! 

Okay so I opened my RM yesterday and swatched it and it had an oil ring around it and it was super runny. I shook it and tried again and it was better but still very watery compared to both Scorpio and Gemini. Anyone notice this? I saw a couple people say on IG that it was "liquidy" (I actually think one girl is here in Specktra!) It's a gorgeous color and I'm wearing it now but I do notice that it's settled in my lip lines. I had to do two coats super carefully as to not make a huge mess on my lips and around the bottle rim is messy and even one time when I took the applicator out the bottle a drop fell on my phone screen. Love the smell btw! I'll post a pic in a minute.



You can see the oil ring










Oh I got a selfie light!


----------



## brunettespylove (Jun 14, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Gorg on you!
> 
> Okay so I opened my RM yesterday and swatched it and it had an oil ring around it and it was super runny. I shook it and tried again and it was better but still very watery compared to both Scorpio and Gemini. Anyone notice this? I saw a couple people say on IG that it was "liquidy" (I actually think one girl is here in Specktra!) It's a gorgeous color and I'm wearing it now but I do notice that it's settled in my lip lines. I had to do two coats super carefully as to not make a huge mess on my lips and around the bottle rim is messy and even one time when I took the applicator out the bottle a drop fell on my phone screen. Love the smell btw! I'll post a pic in a minute.




was that me on IG? lol. how is it wearing on you? Im still going to return it. I also wish he wouldn't make them with that root beer scent, i do not like that at all ha


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 14, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> love it on you! and I'm glad you like it! Though I'm more mesmerized by your new hair still.  my first thought was "ooh look at all the dimension and highlights."
> I think I'll try on RM one more time before deciding. It could have been poor lighting for me.



LOL!  Thank you!  You should try it because I feel like it would be a color that would look so pretty on you even if it's not nudey. 



NaomiH said:


> Love it!  Also,  it's that a new hair color? I love that too along with your new avi!



Thanks!  And yes m'am...I joined the ginger ranks on Friday. 



montREALady said:


> Gorg on you!
> 
> Okay so I opened my RM yesterday and swatched it and it had an oil ring around it and it was super runny. I shook it and tried again and it was better but still very watery compared to both Scorpio and Gemini. Anyone notice this? I saw a couple people say on IG that it was "liquidy" (I actually think one girl is here in Specktra!) It's a gorgeous color and I'm wearing it now but I do notice that it's settled in my lip lines. I had to do two coats super carefully as to not make a huge mess on my lips and around the bottle rim is messy and even one time when I took the applicator out the bottle a drop fell on my phone screen. Love the smell btw! I'll post a pic in a minute.



My RM is on the more liquid side of liquid-moussey that JSC lipsticks fall, but nothing nearly like what you are describing.  I would try shaking the hell out of it for 15-30 seconds, and if that doesn't help, maybe contact CS??  I don't know how much help they'll be, though.  I bet the color look gorg on you!


----------



## montREALady (Jun 14, 2016)

brunettespylove said:


> was that me on IG? lol. how is it wearing on you? Im still going to return it. I also wish he wouldn't make them with that root beer scent, i do not like that at all ha


Yes it is boo! Muah! LOL! Like you said on IG, it's settling in my lines.



GreenEyedAllie said:


> LOL!  Thank you!  You should try it because I feel like it would be a color that would look so pretty on you even if it's not nudey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look fab btw, that hair color is ON POINT! I emailed them right away yesterday and sent them an IG dm. More inquiring if this shade is more watery than their others. We'll see. It could be because it was sitting in my rental office since Saturday and no one was there and it was probably hot af in there. Who knows. I'll reapply later and see. I do love the color though.

I updated my last post with pics all.


----------



## brunettespylove (Jun 14, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Yes it is boo! Muah! LOL! Like you said on IG, it's settling in my lines.





lol  yea its a bummer but im glad i can return it to beautylish. Unlike dose where you are stuck with it if you dont like the color.


----------



## Rinstar (Jun 14, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Rose Matter:
> 
> View attachment 54778
> 
> ...



OMG I am taking a picture of you with your new hair to my salon next time no joke


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 14, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Disclaimer: This soap boxing applies only to my thoughts about myself and is in no way intended to judge anyone else's motives/actions.  Enjoy your life and makeup!
> 
> This is part of why I go through BL (to give him less money/support), but if I'm truthful with myself, I need to examine my priorities.  Do I care more about great cosmetics?  Or do I care more about a personality that perpetuates hate/racism/misogyny, etc.?  Just because he somewhat identifies with women and just because he uses and markets to POC does not give him a pass in my book.  While I do think we should give people a chance to learn and grow and apologize for past actions, that only holds true with me if you actually change (or even just legitimately are trying) those actions moving forward and not just hand wave it.  It makes me so freaking mad because his formula is hands down and far away the best on me.  Since Dose of Colors is apparently very very similar, I may do that instead in the future if I feel he's too poisonous.
> 
> Whew!  Sorry about that....I feel kinda silly having such a moral conundrum over makeup.


Not silly at all.  I wouldn't buy from Guerlain for YEARS b/c of past comments they have made.  I won't buy from brands whose foundations don't go past my shade (NC44/NC45).  I totally get it. 
I watched one of his videos and I can see why people like his personality but it's the catty part of him I can't stand among other things.  SO I get it.  



boschicka said:


> It's never silly to have a moral conundrum.  And I enjoyed reading your thoughts on the subject.  There are quite a few indie brands that people say have better formulas than his (Makeup Monsters and Beauty Bakerie maybe?).  And agreed, Dose of Colors is a good place to start.


Thanks for theother brands! 


Sabrunka said:


> Ya know what, I think now for real I'm done with JS.  He's trying to start shit with Lancome now, saying they're using colorpop's highlighter formula.  Bitch, really? My god... *His narcissism is on a level that's not even recordable*.  He really needs to take a damn seat... Trying to start ish with EVERY damn company.  Lancome tho?? Hah.. Hahhh ok no.


  I"ll have to use this line! LOL 


laurennnxox said:


> As promised, here is Mannequin on the lips and a hand swatch of both. Mannequin is still going on strong. I haven't eaten anything since slapping it on though. I have had water and it's been fine. It's pulling a tad into lip lines-- but it's a liquid lipstick and it's nude. I feel like any thing that is both of those that didn't do that would be pure magic.
> 
> I'm not sure how I'm feeling about Rose Matter. It's a bit brighter in person on me, and is totally not my go-to shade. I'm going to see how it mixes with things, though. I haven't tried it on the lips yet though.
> 
> ...


That is gorg! 


rinacee said:


> I got my lipsticks! Ignore the messy swatches, hehe.
> View attachment 54764
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous! 


GreenEyedAllie said:


> Rose Matter:
> 
> View attachment 54778
> 
> ...


Perfect!  and I love the red hair! 


I thought I quoted everyone.  MtLady, love that color on you. 
I'm tempted by the purple silver highlight, but I can't do it.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 14, 2016)

I just read some comments from some of his "Fans" and I'll never understand stanning that hard for anyone.  Except for maybe Stevie Wonder or another similar Icon.  But a ytube/instagram influencer.  Nah...


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 14, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Yes it is boo! Muah! LOL! Like you said on IG, it's settling in my lines.
> 
> 
> You look fab btw, that hair color is ON POINT! I emailed them right away yesterday and sent them an IG dm. More inquiring if this shade is more watery than their others. We'll see. It could be because it was sitting in my rental office since Saturday and no one was there and it was probably hot af in there. Who knows. I'll reapply later and see. I do love the color though.
> ...



Thank you!  I'm really digging it.

As I suspected, RM looks really really pretty beautiful on you!  A nice summer color, I think.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 14, 2016)

Rinstar said:


> OMG I am taking a picture of you with your new hair to my salon next time no joke



You should!  We could start a faux-ginger club, lol!



Prettypackages said:


> Not silly at all.  I wouldn't buy from Guerlain for YEARS b/c of past comments they have made.  I won't buy from brands whose foundations don't go past my shade (NC44/NC45).  I totally get it.
> I watched one of his videos and I can see why people like his personality but it's the catty part of him I can't stand among other things.  SO I get it.
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!  I bet you COULD rock that highlight!  It took me almost 6 years to work up the rocks to try this...you can do it!

PS-Kuddos for the quote marathon!


----------



## leonah (Jun 14, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BGUaChkM_X-/?taken-by=missswendyle

omg best reviewer ever hahaha I'm crying and laughing at the same time 

**beware of strong language**


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 14, 2016)

leonah said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BGUaChkM_X-/?taken-by=missswendyle
> 
> omg best reviewer ever hahaha I'm crying and laughing at the same time
> 
> **beware of strong language**



LMFAO that is hilarious!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 14, 2016)

Ahhhhh, to get Ice Cold this restock or not? Lavender Snow is definitely on my list regardless. I have Becca Pearl, and I guess I could always wait. I just saw Jaclyn Hill swatch CP and Ice Cold together and nearly died. Pearl+CP is definitely not that intense. 

Makeup Monsters is restocking all their liquid lipsticks + two new metallic shades and I want to try their formula, annnnnnnd I finally caved and got the ABH Modern Renaissance palette. So, I'm not sure if I should slow down or not.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 14, 2016)

leonah said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BGUaChkM_X-/?taken-by=missswendyle
> 
> omg best reviewer ever hahaha I'm crying and laughing at the same time
> 
> **beware of strong language**



Jeffree should just shut his mouth and hire her for PR!


----------



## montREALady (Jun 15, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Not silly at all.  I wouldn't buy from Guerlain for YEARS b/c of past comments they have made.  I won't buy from brands whose foundations don't go past my shade (NC44/NC45).  I totally get it.
> I watched one of his videos and I can see why people like his personality but it's the catty part of him I can't stand among other things.  SO I get it.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, it's a very pretty color. 
Do it! It's Summer and YOLO!



GreenEyedAllie said:


> Thank you!  I'm really digging it.
> 
> As I suspected, RM looks really really pretty beautiful on you!  A nice summer color, I think.


Thank you! It is. And it worked out better when I reapplied later and used a lip brush just to smooth the edges since I didn't use a liner. 



leonah said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BGUaChkM_X-/?taken-by=missswendyle
> 
> omg best reviewer ever hahaha I'm crying and laughing at the same time
> 
> **beware of strong language**


Hahahaaa! That reviewer is actually speaking like how Jeffree does. He has his peeps


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 15, 2016)

I may have just seen on Snap that JSC may have a black highlighter for Halloween??  Anyone else see the same shot?  I mean....at that point, wouldn't it just be a shadow??


----------



## Shars (Jun 15, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I may have just seen on Snap that JSC may have a black highlighter for Halloween??  Anyone else see the same shot?  I mean....at that point, wouldn't it just be a shadow??



It's supposed to show up differently on those black lights/neon lights. I'm not sure exactly how though as I only skimmed through the caption in passing from someone's IG repost.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 15, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I may have just seen on Snap that JSC may have a black highlighter for Halloween??  Anyone else see the same shot?  I mean....at that point, wouldn't it just be a shadow??



I saw this!

I can't imagine how this would look on anyone except the deepest of skin tones, but even then I don't think it would highlight the skin?  It's probably more artsy/for show like that rainbow highlighter thats been going around. On me it would look like smeared soot on my cheek


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 15, 2016)

Shars said:


> It's supposed to show up differently on those black lights/neon lights. I'm not sure exactly how though as I only skimmed through the caption in passing from someone's IG repost.



oh woaaaahh, I don't think I saw this part of it. That would be really neat!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 15, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I may have just seen on Snap that JSC may have a black highlighter for Halloween??  Anyone else see the same shot?  I mean....at that point, wouldn't it just be a shadow??


----------



## rinacee (Jun 16, 2016)

I don't think I'll be partaking in the black highlighter, personally. It'd look crazy on me, and I'm a pretty laid back person and rarely party. So the black light thing would be more novelty than functional  But it is a cool idea.  Anyone taking advantage of the restock today? I'm sitting this one out (my trip is coming up on Monday and I gotta quit while I am ahead if I want to make some luxury purchases in Paris!).


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 16, 2016)

rinacee said:


> I don't think I'll be partaking in the black highlighter, personally. It'd look crazy on me, and I'm a pretty laid back person and rarely party. So the black light thing would be more novelty than functional  But it is a cool idea.  Anyone taking advantage of the restock today? I'm sitting this one out (my trip is coming up on Monday and I gotta quit while I am ahead if I want to make some luxury purchases in Paris!).



Nah, but it makes me a little sad to already have those shades since BL is donating 10% of the sales to the GoFundMe for Orlando.  I mean, obvious answer is to just donate myself (check!), but I also like supporting businesses when they do things like this in order to encourage to do this more.


----------



## leonah (Jun 16, 2016)

I was hoping gemini would restock today too but nah  so no order for me yet


----------



## Mixxi (Jun 16, 2016)

I ordered from Beautylish as I missed out on their last restock. Got Rose Matter and Mannequin. I'm very excited! Now for the wait...


----------



## Shepherdess1 (Jun 17, 2016)

I love the look of the black highlighter, not as a highlight, but as an eyeshadow...although I do wonder how on earth Id be able to justify spending that much on just an eyeshadow. I wish his liquid lipsticks were easier to get in the UK, theyre always sold out whenever they come in.


----------



## Bubek07 (Jun 20, 2016)

my rose matter arrived today and i dont think i like it
same reason as doll parts its so much darker than i expected it to be :/


----------



## KGeezy (Jun 20, 2016)

I finally got around to wearing Mannequin and Rose Matter this weekend. RM was a little too pink for my liking tbh. I was expecting it to have more of a mauve undertone. I doubt I'd reach for it often. Mannequin I like but I already have similar colors on my stash. It settled into my lip lines slightly (I put vaseline on my lips beforehand tho so maybe that's why) 








also idk why the pics are constantly showing up sideways. does anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## Bubek07 (Jun 21, 2016)

KGeezy RM looks soooo good on you, i wish it was like that on me


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 21, 2016)

When you guys said black highlighter that is how I pictured it. Perfect for folks into that. I'm tempted.  I go out, but there are only like 3 of us that go all out with makeup.  I don't do rave type parties, so I'd have no where to wear it. LOL


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 22, 2016)

KGeezy said:


> I finally got around to wearing Mannequin and Rose Matter this weekend. RM was a little too pink for my liking tbh. I was expecting it to have more of a mauve undertone. I doubt I'd reach for it often. Mannequin I like but I already have similar colors on my stash. It settled into my lip lines slightly (I put vaseline on my lips beforehand tho so maybe that's why)
> 
> View attachment 54862
> 
> ...



You look so pretty!  It happens on mobile or if you can't adjust the size of the image.  If it's too big, it will post sideways, I think?


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 22, 2016)

KGeezy said:


> I finally got around to wearing Mannequin and Rose Matter this weekend. RM was a little too pink for my liking tbh. I was expecting it to have more of a mauve undertone. I doubt I'd reach for it often. Mannequin I like but I already have similar colors on my stash. It settled into my lip lines slightly (I put vaseline on my lips beforehand tho so maybe that's why)
> 
> View attachment 54862
> 
> ...


I love both of these of you,especially RM!


----------



## Mixxi (Jun 26, 2016)

Rose matter. Not a big fan of pinks but I like this.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2016)

Mixxi said:


> View attachment 54969
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You look beautiful


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 26, 2016)

Mixxi said:


> View attachment 54969
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow!  That looks great on you!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 3, 2016)

JSC debuted a video showing his new 5 LE shades for summer. 4 new ones, and brought back 714. (714 is the only unscented one. He said it messed with the formula too much.)

I'm kind of disappointed-- I don't really think I like any of them.  But I'm dying over the yellow caps and jolly rancher scent. The hot pink looks most wearable to me, so I might get it for packaging sake. I do have Pinky Promise from DOC which is in your face hot pink and I like it once in a blue moon. 

Anyway here is the link:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdu0B0WeOok


----------



## leonah (Jul 3, 2016)

none of them are for me either way too much


----------



## Haven (Jul 3, 2016)

I don't like any of them enough to purchase. And that yellow....


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jul 3, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> JSC debuted a video showing his new 5 LE shades for summer. 4 new ones, and brought back 714. (714 is the only unscented one. He said it messed with the formula too much.)
> 
> I'm kind of disappointed-- I don't really think I like any of them.  But I'm dying over the yellow caps and jolly rancher scent. The hot pink looks most wearable to me, so I might get it for packaging sake. I do have Pinky Promise from DOC which is in your face hot pink and I like it once in a blue moon.
> 
> ...





leonah said:


> none of them are for me either way too much





Haven said:


> I don't like any of them enough to purchase. And that yellow....



I'm debating the Watermelon one or the peachy nude because I want a jolly rancher scent.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 4, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'm debating the Watermelon one or the peachy nude because I want a jolly rancher scent.



When he described the peachy nude as "mac and cheese nude" I instantly cringed and got turned off to it. I just don't know how I'd like it on me. 

I'm sooorrrrrrrrt of considering Virginity. I wish I could see more swatches before they're released.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jul 4, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> When he described the peachy nude as "mac and cheese nude" I instantly cringed and got turned off to it. I just don't know how I'd like it on me.
> 
> I'm sooorrrrrrrrt of considering Virginity. I wish I could see more swatches before they're released.



I was thinking about Virginity until I saw the video....the white base looks super strong with that one.

Happy 4th!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 5, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> JSC debuted a video showing his new 5 LE shades for summer. 4 new ones, and brought back 714. (714 is the only unscented one. He said it messed with the formula too much.)
> 
> I'm kind of disappointed-- I don't really think I like any of them.  But I'm dying over the yellow caps and jolly rancher scent. The hot pink looks most wearable to me, so I might get it for packaging sake. I do have Pinky Promise from DOC which is in your face hot pink and I like it once in a blue moon.
> 
> ...



I was liking Watermelon Soda,so I'll probably get that one. Everything else is a NO,especially that yellow.


----------



## brunettespylove (Jul 5, 2016)

I like the watermelon shade but i cant see myself grabbing for it, the rest are a def no. Considering the formula for RM im hesitant to jump on new shades but i am glad i don't like any of the summer ones. I was intrigued by the scent but really wish it was just a light vanilla or no scent at all. I love gemini but the root beer scent is off putting


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 5, 2016)

I like the watermelon and peach.  Someone find me some dupes please!!! LOL


----------



## Bubek07 (Jul 8, 2016)

im not gonna buy anything
the watermelon one is a maybe but i doubt it


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jul 8, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> I like the watermelon and peach.  Someone find me some dupes please!!! LOL



@colourpopcult on IG had a post with dupes for the watermelon one.  Just click on her profile to see it since it's a few days old.  Honestly, I find her to be a pretty fun account to follow for the most part.  Last night got real, though.


----------



## Rinstar (Jul 8, 2016)

Mixxi said:


> View attachment 54969
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You look gorgeous and make me want this!!

I also want the black h/l, but would have literally nowhere to wear it. I mean, I could wear it when I party at home in my pajamas with my cat. I don't think he'd care.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 14, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> @colourpopcult on IG had a post with dupes for the watermelon one.  Just click on her profile to see it since it's a few days old.  Honestly, I find her to be a pretty fun account to follow for the most part.  Last night got real, though.



Uh oh got real how?


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jul 14, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Uh oh got real how?



NOT TRYING TO START ANYTHING.  PM me if you want to continue discussion.  She had a political post (which she pretty much never does) supporting BLM, and both sides got heated.  She allowed conversation without deleting/banning people, but respectfully held her ground against the ALM crowd.  It did make me proud to support her account.

To take it back to CP, anyone who hasn't gotten Jamie King X CP stuff NEEDS to.  The products are fantastic and work well on both fair and deep complexions.  At least I think MontREAL looked great in it!  They go away 7/17 or as they sell out.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 15, 2016)

Thanks babe, I appreciate the breakdown. I saw that and followed her right away.  

OK, Jamie King it is...  Maybe this will be my first CP order? LOL


----------



## MaryJane (Jul 16, 2016)

Jeffree Star products have never been on my radar but, now that I've seen his rants on Snapchat, Twitter, etc, they never will be. He could put out the best product ever and I still wouldn't give him a dime of my money.

It blows my mind that any decent human being, much less the owner of a company, would act this way. Sorry if this is off topic.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 19, 2016)

[video=youtube;wzu5NzgxNwg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzu5NzgxNwg&t=17s[/video]

*Breaking News! KVD v. Jeffree Star*


----------



## boschicka (Jul 19, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> [video=youtube;wzu5NzgxNwg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzu5NzgxNwg&t=17s[/video]
> 
> *Breaking News! KVD v. Jeffree Star*



I'm definitely not a fan of JS and he's not getting any more of my money, but sakes, I can't handle her stunted way of speaking.  And my favorite part was "That's not cool, man."  I was expecting something a little more eloquent.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 20, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I'm definitely not a fan of JS and he's not getting any more of my money, but sakes, I can't handle her stunted way of speaking.  And my favorite part was "That's not cool, man."  I was expecting something a little more eloquent.


*
LOL! I hear you on her way of talking...perhaps it's because it was off the cuff and not scripted. It comes across as genuine. 

Even though many ladies luurv his lippies, I never took the bait (same with Kylie whatshername!). Something about him is just off to me. Through in his "racist"  and rank behavior over the years, I clearly steered clear of his brand because of that. And as one working artist to another, it is completely FOUL to not pay an artist for their talent and time! And there he is not giving credit where credit is due and making bank on someone else's work. Color me unimpressed!*


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 20, 2016)

OMG Yes!  Can I gt the cliff notes, I can't watch it all.  LOL 





boschicka said:


> I'm definitely not a fan of JS and he's not getting any more of my money, but sakes, I can't handle her stunted way of speaking.  And my favorite part was "That's not cool, man."  I was expecting something a little more eloquent.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 20, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *
> LOL! I hear you on her way of talking...perhaps it's because it was off the cuff and not scripted. It comes across as genuine.
> 
> Even though many ladies luurv his lippies, I never took the bait (same with Kylie whatshername!). Something about him is just off to me. Through in his "racist"  and rank behavior over the years, I clearly steered clear of his brand because of that. And as one working artist to another, it is completely FOUL to not pay an artist for their talent and time! And there he is not giving credit where credit is due and making bank on someone else's work. Color me unimpressed!*



wait? what happened? ok, I watched. now what prompted all of this. 

There has been some controversy with Kat too.

Surgery has done JS some good.  I know, that was petty.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 20, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> wait? what happened? ok, I watched. now what prompted all of this.
> There has been some controversy with Kat too. Surgery has done JS some good.  I know, that was petty.


*I was referring to the artist who designed JS graphics/logo. JS has not paid the artist, in fact ignored phone calls and ultimately blocked both him and I believe Kat. Come on! It is not easy making a living as an artist and of all people JS should know this!*


----------



## KGeezy (Jul 21, 2016)

So is anyone getting anything from the launch later today despite the drama with Jeffree lately ? NGL, I'm still planning to get Nude Beach and Watermelon Soda , maybe 714


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 21, 2016)

[video=youtube;pSoaHF0s1Rs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSoaHF0s1Rs[/video]
*JS's Response Video ~ I just linked it and have not watched it yet. Gotta go get a cuppa tea for this 20" talk.
*


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jul 21, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> [video=youtube;pSoaHF0s1Rs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSoaHF0s1Rs[/video]
> *JS's Response Video ~ I just linked it and have not watched it yet. Gotta go get a cuppa tea for this 20" talk.
> *
> View attachment 55536



I very rarely participate in this thread. Not going to take sides, but it is very easy to delete certain messages from an iPhone message thread.


----------



## KGeezy (Jul 21, 2016)

Just ordered 714 Nude Beach and a Watermelon Soda. Happy hauling !


----------



## Kaidan (Jul 21, 2016)

I guess Kat drew the line with plagiarism but not for his blatant racism and smoke and mirror lifestyle, ok girl; pot meet kettle. :/  Jeffree still remains awful because he still refuses to grow up, act like an adult, and assume responsibility for past and present actions.   Hanna Beth, Demi Lovato, and Jac Vanek are probably low-key cackling at this.


----------



## Bubek07 (Jul 21, 2016)

sooooo 5 hrs after the launch all of the lipstick are still available
do you think he stocked that much or do you guy this that this whole kvd thingy had an impact


----------



## Haven (Jul 21, 2016)

I don't know if it was due to Kat or because  a lot of people are tired of his antics.


----------



## rinacee (Jul 21, 2016)

Bubek07 said:


> sooooo 5 hrs after the launch all of the lipstick are still available
> do you think he stocked that much or do you guy this that this whole kvd thingy had an impact


Beautylish literally just sent out an email with the headline "Did you see Jeffree's summer collection?" And reminded me it went up today and everything but Watermelon Soda is left. At 10 PM. 9 hours later! WOW.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 21, 2016)

yeah, I don't know why these YTBers think I want to listen to them for 20 minutes...   





fur4elise said:


> [video=youtube;pSoaHF0s1Rs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSoaHF0s1Rs[/video]
> *JS's Response Video ~ I just linked it and have not watched it yet. Gotta go get a cuppa tea for this 20" talk.
> *
> View attachment 55536





Kaidan said:


> I guess *Kat drew the line with plagiarism but not for his blatant racism and smoke and mirror lifestyle, ok girl; pot meet kettle.* :/  Jeffree still remains awful because he still refuses to grow up, act like an adult, and assume responsibility for past and present actions.   Hanna Beth, Demi Lovato, and Jac Vanek are probably low-key cackling at this.


right.


----------



## Bubek07 (Jul 22, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Beautylish literally just sent out an email with the headline "Did you see Jeffree's summer collection?" And reminded me it went up today and everything but Watermelon Soda is left. At 10 PM. 9 hours later! WOW.





Haven said:


> I don't know if it was due to Kat or because a lot of people are tired of his antics.



JS page everything is in stock
beautylish everything besides watermelon soda and its been 19hrs

this is interesting. i know his last few restocks were massive in terms of the amount of each shade buuuut this is something new


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 22, 2016)

Kaidan said:


> I guess Kat drew the line with plagiarism but not for his blatant _racism_ and smoke and mirror lifestyle, ok girl; pot meet kettle. :/  Jeffree still remains awful because he still refuses to grow up, act like an adult, and assume responsibility for past and present actions.   Hanna Beth, Demi Lovato, and Jac Vanek are probably low-key cackling at this.



I'm not a fan of either.
Just popped in to see if anyone else picked up on that part of her post :/
"After years of making excuses for, and rationalizing Jeffree's inappropriate behavior (including, promoting drug use, racism, and bullying) I can no longer hold my tongue after recent events."
Really.
BallerAlert has a video up on IG with him... doing some "skit"


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 23, 2016)

That part stood out to me as well.  I was like REALLY? NOW it's a problem.  She gets a side eye now too. 


awickedshape said:


> I'm not a fan of either.
> Just popped in to see if anyone else picked up on that part of her post :/
> "After years of making excuses for, and rationalizing Jeffree's inappropriate behavior (including, promoting drug use, racism, and bullying) I can no longer hold my tongue after recent events."
> Really.
> BallerAlert has a video up on IG with him... doing some "skit"


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 23, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> That part stood out to me as well.  I was like REALLY? NOW it's a problem.  She gets a side eye now too.



Yup. I guess it was ok then. She had the luxury of being unaffected.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 24, 2016)

right  





awickedshape said:


> Yup. I guess it was ok then. She had the luxury of being unaffected.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 25, 2016)

I get my Watermelon Soda today. Already I'm seeing reports of it being thin like Rose Matter


----------



## montREALady (Jul 25, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> I'm not a fan of either.
> Just popped in to see if anyone else picked up on that part of her post :/
> "After years of making excuses for, and rationalizing Jeffree's inappropriate behavior (including, promoting drug use, racism, and bullying) I can no longer hold my tongue after recent events."
> Really.
> BallerAlert has a video up on IG with him... doing some "skit"


Big watery steuuuuuups. I haven't looked at the video but I get alerts when he posts new YT vids and didn't bother looking when I saw this one went up. I do like KVD's Trooper Tattoo Liner though. I've tried so many and the formula and applicator are the best to me so far.


----------



## KGeezy (Jul 26, 2016)

Got my Nude Beach, 714 and Watermelon Soda today. Just gonna post a WS swatch bc the other 2 looked a hot ashy mess on me lmfaoo. Excuse my face, I took after I got home from work and my makeup is half melted lol, this heat is no joke !


----------



## montREALady (Jul 27, 2016)

KGeezy said:


> Got my Nude Beach, 714 and Watermelon Soda today. Just gonna post a WS swatch bc the other 2 looked a hot ashy mess on me lmfaoo. Excuse my face, I took after I got home from work and my makeup is half melted lol, this heat is no joke !
> 
> View attachment 55610



Looks great! I didn't get the other 2 because of that, lol! I need to take a good pic wearing it because one is with my selfie light and the other at the window.



Selfie light



Window

Looks more reddish in person.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 27, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Big watery steuuuuuups. I haven't looked at the video but I get alerts when he posts new YT vids and didn't bother looking when I saw this one went up. I do like KVD's Trooper Tattoo Liner though. I've tried so many and the formula and applicator are the best to me so far.



I don't have much patience for long ego-driven YT videos lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 28, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> I don't have much patience for long ego-driven YT videos lol



Girl me either. 


Looks good ladies!


----------



## Shars (Jul 28, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Big watery steuuuuuups. I haven't looked at the video but I get alerts when he posts new YT vids and didn't bother looking when I saw this one went up. I do like KVD's Trooper Tattoo Liner though. I've tried so many and the formula and applicator are the best to me so far.



That Trooper Tattoo Liner is bae as the youngins say. I'm with you, the formula and applicator are second to none for me. And it does not dry out either!



KGeezy said:


> Got my Nude Beach, 714 and Watermelon Soda today. Just gonna post a WS swatch bc the other 2 looked a hot ashy mess on me lmfaoo. Excuse my face, I took after I got home from work and my makeup is half melted lol, this heat is no joke !
> 
> View attachment 55610



I LOVE Watermelon Soda on you girl!!


----------



## montREALady (Jul 28, 2016)

Shars said:


> That Trooper Tattoo Liner is bae as the youngins say. I'm with you, the formula and applicator are second to none for me. And *it does not dry out eithe*r!
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE Watermelon Soda on you girl!!


I noticed! And it's a little deluxe sample I've been using for so long!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 29, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Girl me either.



Lol

...


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Jul 30, 2016)

First impressions... My Watermelon Soda is watery and streaky.  The applicator is cheap.  No comparison to Kat's liquid lipsticks in terms of formula and packaging.  I was so hoping the formula of his would be similar because he has a larger color range.  This is exactly what steers me clear of indie brands.  The formula almost reminds me of Coloured Raine minus the bad smell.  I used one coat of Watermelon Soda, topped with Tom Ford Les Mepris and Mac Red Blazer Lipglass.  Gorgeous neon color.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 31, 2016)

Video of Jeffree saying foul things
https://youtu.be/h7N_DfQMs_8


----------



## boschicka (Jul 31, 2016)

So vile.


----------



## MaryJane (Jul 31, 2016)

No class.


----------



## VAL4M (Jul 31, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Video of Jeffree saying foul things
> https://youtu.be/h7N_DfQMs_8


UGLY!!! Fame has got to his head!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 4, 2016)

LV2EVOLVE said:


> First impressions... My Watermelon Soda is watery and streaky.  The applicator is cheap.  No comparison to Kat's liquid lipsticks in terms of formula and packaging.  I was so hoping the formula of his would be similar because he has a larger color range.  This is exactly what steers me clear of indie brands.  The formula almost reminds me of Coloured Raine minus the bad smell.  I used one coat of Watermelon Soda, topped with Tom Ford Les Mepris and Mac Red Blazer Lipglass.  Gorgeous neon color.



Watermelon Soda and Rose Matter are not as nice in terms of formula as Scorpio. Both arrived watery. Even when I checked my Gemini last week it was watery and it wasn't when I got it. I don't know if it's the fragrance combined with the heat that is messing these up because Scorpio doesn't have any and it's perfect.


----------



## Chartreuse (Sep 8, 2016)

Bubek07 said:


> i think it was 25x20cm
> if i order again ill measure it up from you (and i probably will be pushing my luck with ordering rose matter and rich bood)
> the good thing is that he doesnt write the price of shipping on the box
> dont know whats the limit in serbia for things not being taxed but in cro its 22€



thanks a lot for offering 

though I'm not sure I want to buy any Jeffree anymore
given the "let's compare bank accounts" moment 
yes, I followed through the entire drama lol 

anyhoo
here if you order up to 50 euros you pay 20% of the price
and if you order over 50 euros you pay 30% of the price
something like that
though whether you pay or not 
mostly depends on the size of the package
if the price is not listed of course
I've gotten away without paying for some small expensive things


----------



## Bubek07 (Sep 10, 2016)

he only puts the price of the product on the box
and he shrunk the boxes so its could pass

the last thing i got was watermelon soda
and i think ill stop for a while
i dont like his attuded much
plus i think im gonna spend my money on muji so i can upgrade my make up storage


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 16, 2016)

I wonder if his popularity and revenue has decreased?


----------



## boschicka (Sep 16, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> I wonder if his popularity and revenue has decreased?



I hope so.  Just wonder if it will last.


----------



## montREALady (Sep 30, 2016)

Anyone getting any Lip Ammunition lipsticks today at 1 pm ET?


----------



## smileyt06 (Sep 30, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Anyone getting any Lip Ammunition lipsticks today at 1 pm ET?



I passed I would have gotten celebrity skin if I did but if they are greasy like lime crimes lipsticks (love her liquid lipsticks) it will def be a pass for me.


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 3, 2016)

These lipstick are to cute??????????????????


----------



## poodle649 (Oct 3, 2016)

I just got my Celebrity Skin Lip Ammo in. Don't adore the packaging. A little gimmicky and thin to me. Not super cheap feeling, but not as weighted as some lippies. 
Rather disappointed in the shade though. It pulls a lot lighter and more mauvey than the Celebrity Skin liquid lip, IMO. Not an awful color, but I was hoping for a perfect match.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 5, 2016)

poodle649 said:


> I just got my Celebrity Skin Lip Ammo in. Don't adore the packaging. A little gimmicky and thin to me. Not super cheap feeling, but not as weighted as some lippies.
> Rather disappointed in the shade though. It pulls a lot lighter and more mauvey than the Celebrity Skin liquid lip, IMO. Not an awful color, but I was hoping for a perfect match.


It feels very cheapy imo. Looks like a bullet, and I'm not talking about the blender, lmao! I agree, it pulls pinky on my hand swatch. I'll edit with the pic from my phone. Pic and video on my IG though.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 5, 2016)

smileyt06 said:


> I passed I would have gotten celebrity skin if I did but if they are greasy like lime crimes lipsticks (love her liquid lipsticks) it will def be a pass for me.



That's what I got. Haven't tried it on my lips yet to see if it's greasy.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 5, 2016)

Oh, just saw that he's launching a new liquid lip shade this Saturday called Flamethrower, bright orange. I guess for Halloween. Leo is going to launch too.


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Oct 5, 2016)

I actually kind of want Flamethrower, I love my oranges.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 6, 2016)

Uptownbackinit said:


> I actually kind of want Flamethrower, *I love my oranges.*



Just saw that in the Kylie post, lol!


----------



## KGeezy (Oct 8, 2016)

Just picked up Leo, I couldn't resist being a Leo myself lol. I have soon many similar shades already, sigh


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 8, 2016)

KGeezy said:


> Just picked up Leo, I couldn't resist being a Leo myself lol. I have soon many similar shades already, sigh



I feel you! If he launched an aries, I'd prob get it regardless of color.

I ordered Leo and Weirdo. I want to use Weirdo as an eyeliner since they're eye-sage. I wore Unicorn Blood as a winged liner on 4th of July and it was amazing. Stayed in the humidity of being outside in Florida, and was perfectly matte and applied beautifully! I do best with liquid pens, but most (like stila or KVD, don't dry matte, they have some gloss or satin to them.) I struuuggglle with gel because it's not a liquid-y or smooth regardless of the brand. So, I can't wait to try Weirdo!


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 9, 2016)

Picked up Leo and flamethrower


----------



## montREALady (Oct 9, 2016)

Celebrity Skin Lip Ammunition


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 9, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Celebrity Skin Lip Ammunition
> View attachment 56870
> 
> 
> View attachment 56871



how do you like it? They have surprisingly unfavorable reviews on beautylish


----------



## montREALady (Oct 9, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> how do you like it? They have surprisingly unfavorable reviews on beautylish



It wasn't a smooth application in that it doesn't glide on. It could be the primer though (CP). The color is nice, not what wanted on myself. Just another nude. I do like the bullet color and design. I wanted at least one and none of the other colors interested me.


----------



## MissTania (Oct 15, 2016)

I just placed my first ever order! 4 of the Lip Ammunitions and 2 highlighters. I am really excited to try them out!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2016)

A friend of mine ordered me King Tut and boy is it gorgeous!


----------



## MissTania (Nov 4, 2016)

My goodies arrived recently, I love them all! Baby Spice lipstick is like a muted MAC Pink Nouveau and I love it. I like the pink packaging, it's fun and different!


----------



## KGeezy (Nov 25, 2016)

Anyone else getting anything from the holiday launch ? I just ordered Sagittarius, Designer Blood off beautylish and had to get Deceased from his site .


----------



## alle685 (Dec 8, 2016)

Hey ladies,
I am new to the JS highlighters and I just bought Dark Horse and So F*cking Gold.

Does any WOC have the 3 golden shades (Dark Horse, King Tut and So F*cking Gold) and can swatch them side by side for me? Or if someone already has done it, can you point me to their post? I am debating purchasing King Tut but I want to see them all side by side to see the difference.

My Skin tone is an NC47/C7.


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 19, 2016)

View attachment 57934

	

		
			
		

		
	
Princess cut I didn't think I was going to love this one as much as I do
It's my fave out the three I own


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 19, 2016)

These just came can't wait to try them out I also got the beautiful designer blood which I loveee and dreamhouse beautiful but super bright


----------



## dash4 (Feb 4, 2017)

His new eyeshadow palette called Androgyny looks so pretty, but I stopped buying his products.. 

From his YT channel:


----------



## dash4 (Feb 4, 2017)

From his instagram:


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Feb 4, 2017)

I like the military green in this palette along with the teal.  I think I'll dupe them with Inglot shadows.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Feb 4, 2017)

I'm surprised he doesn't name the shades after all of the men in his life, like TF.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 4, 2017)

dash4 said:


> His new eyeshadow palette called Androgyny looks so pretty, but I stopped buying his products..
> From his YT channel:
> View attachment 58467
> 
> View attachment 58468


*I have never felt the desire or need for any of his products. Saw the Beauty Killer palette is 50% off on Beautylish…must be clearing out for the new release. *


----------



## dash4 (Feb 4, 2017)

LV2EVOLVE said:


> I like the military green in this palette along with the teal.  I think I'll dupe them with Inglot shadows.



I love the entire top row and then the red on the bottom.. If I didn't avoid buying his products - I would be buy it as soon as it releases, but ugh... honestly, the shades I like are probably easily dupable but to have it all in one palette would be nice.   



fur4elise said:


> *I have never felt the desire or need for any of his products. Saw the Beauty Killer palette is 50% off on Beautylish…must be clearing out for the new release. *


This is the first time I have been tempted.. I don't keep up with him -- or his cosmetics -- anymore, but it was in my "suggested videos"  on YT.. (he's in them a lot, but I don't click)...  Once I saw his eye makeup - I clicked and was mesmerized by the shadows in the palette.. but ehhhh... :/  I just can't.


----------



## VAL4M (Feb 4, 2017)

dash4 said:


> From his instagram:
> 
> View attachment 58476


I want it with the exception of the blues all of those colours are calling my name but it is a Jeffree Star palette .....


----------



## VAL4M (Feb 4, 2017)

dash4 said:


> I love the entire top row and then the red on the bottom.. If I didn't avoid buying his products - I would be buy it as soon as it releases, but ugh... honestly, the shades I like are probably easily dupable but to have it all in one palette would be nice.
> 
> 
> This is the first time I have been tempted.. I don't keep up with him -- or his cosmetics -- anymore, but it was in my "suggested videos"  on YT.. (he's in them a lot, but I don't click)...  Once I saw his eye makeup - I clicked and was mesmerized by the shadows in the palette.. but ehhhh... :/  I just can't.



*sigh* I know!!!


----------



## montREALady (Feb 6, 2017)

dash4 said:


> His new eyeshadow palette called Androgyny looks so pretty, but I stopped buying his products..
> 
> From his YT channel:
> View attachment 58467
> ...



Yeah I love it!


----------



## montREALady (Feb 6, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *I have never felt the desire or need for any of his products. Saw the Beauty Killer palette is 50% off on Beautylish…must be clearing out for the new release. *



He had it half off around Black Friday too, that's when I bought it because I was not paying full price for that when it released.


----------



## dash4 (Feb 7, 2017)

montREALady said:


> He had it half off around Black Friday too, that's when I bought it because I was not paying full price for that when it released.


Do you like it?  I am just curious about the quality of his shadows.   I know the original had mix reviews...


----------



## montREALady (Feb 7, 2017)

dash4 said:


> Do you like it?  I am just curious about the quality of his shadows.   I know the original had mix reviews...


I've used it a couple times since. I didn't find it to be horrible or anything. I mean it's not buttery like say ABH Mario, but I wouldn't rate it less than any other palette. The pans are huge too!


----------



## dash4 (Feb 9, 2017)

montREALady said:


> I've used it a couple times since. I didn't find it to be horrible or anything. I mean it's not buttery like say ABH Mario, but I wouldn't rate it less than any other palette. The pans are huge too!



Yes, each pan is 2.52 grams.. and MUFE artist shadows are huge -- at 2.2 grams, so Jeffree's are even bigger than MUFE's eyeshadows!   

I think it is a good value for your money... but only if the shadows are decent.   People really seemed split on the quality of the Beauty Killer palette.

and RE: Anastasia Mario palette.. it is hard to beat.  In fact, that is my #1 favorite palette of all time..  I have to force myself to use other eyeshadows, because that was limited edition..


----------



## dash4 (Feb 9, 2017)

dash4 said:


> From his instagram:
> 
> 
> View attachment 58476


I am quoting myself.. 

The top photo is from Jeffree's instagram.. the bottom is from a screen grab of his video about it..  They look like different palettes.  I guess it is the difference in lighting?? 

I dunno.. The instagram looks much more muted, while the video screengrab looks very bold and vibrant.


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 19, 2017)

Anyone get Siberian Gold? I'm curious about that one.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 19, 2017)

That palette looks nice. But like you all, I can't buy from him.


----------

